# JOEYS HYDRAULICS IN DA 818



## JOEMAN

FULL FRAMES 1700.00 WE DO IT ALL JUST GIVE ME A CALL 818 317 4482


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HEY MAN HIT ME UP ...I WANNA TAKE MY RIDE TO YOU...BUT IM ON A REAL LOW BUDGET ...


----------



## ryderz

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 21 2007, 06:40 PM~7525061
> *HEY MAN HIT ME UP ...I WANNA TAKE MY RIDE TO YOU...BUT IM ON A REAL LOW BUDGET ...
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

LET DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY

Do you chrome undercarriages?


----------



## MISS *V*

NO JOEY I WILL NOT MARRY YOU :uh: STOP ASKING :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz

no joey i wont marry u either ! my girl might get jealous hahahaha sup doggg still doing it big huh


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## -LAFFY TAFFY-

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Mar 22 2007, 06:54 AM~7528225
> *NO JOEY I WILL NOT MARRY YOU  :uh: STOP ASKING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: she's taken!!! & he's fine!!! 













so what's up with me & you


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY !!!


JERRY SPRINGER SHIT :biggrin:


WUS SUP JOJO ALWAYS UP 2 SOMETHING


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MISS *V*_@Mar 22 2007, 06:54 AM~7528225
> *NO JOEY I WILL NOT MARRY YOU  :uh: STOP ASKING  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


W T F IS THAT :uh:


----------



## FORGIVEN

TTT


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

TTT


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 22 2007, 11:25 PM~7534996
> *W T F IS THAT :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 24 2007, 10:08 PM~7546066
> *:cheesy:
> *


fucc joey :guns: :guns: :guns: :angel: :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1

WHATS UP JOEY818  REPPN


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 21 2007, 06:21 AM~7520251
> *FULL FRAMES 1500.00 WE DO IT ALL JUST GIVE ME A CALL 818 974 3965
> *


2 DA TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MISS *V*

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 23 2007, 12:25 AM~7534996
> *W T F IS THAT :uh:
> *


 :uh: DON'T TRIP, I'LL HOOK YOU UP WITH YOU KNOW WHO :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

wow full frame wrap 1500. Thats god dam cheap.


----------



## CPT BOY

How much to chrome an under carriage for a 1965 chevy impala rag top?


----------



## JOEMAN

1600.00 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

WUS SUP GOOD TIMER


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Mar 30 2007, 02:09 AM~7582631
> * WUS SUP GOOD TIMER
> *


 :uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 31 2007, 12:44 AM~7589235
> *:biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

answer you phone, I tried calling you yesterday


----------



## FORGIVEN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

2 DA TOP


----------



## chevy_boy

WHATS THE TICKET ON A FULL WRAP AND HYDROS 2 PUMPS 8 BATTS


----------



## DOPEY

any pics of your reinforced frames


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Apr 4 2007, 01:31 PM~7618244
> *WHATS THE TICKET ON A FULL WRAP AND HYDROS 2 PUMPS 8 BATTS
> *


FULL WRAP 1500.00 U TACK OFF THE BODY IF TAKE IT OFF 3500.00 AND SET UP 2800. WITH BATTERS


----------



## Black 78 MC

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 6 2007, 06:27 AM~7630293
> *FULL WRAP 1500.00 U TACK OFF THE BODY IF TAKE IT OFF 3500.00 AND SET UP 2800. WITH BATTERS
> *


 :uh:  :loco: :roflmao:


----------



## CPT BOY

You say you charge $1600 for under carriage what you talking about?


----------



## Big Rich

> :uh:    :loco:  :roflmao:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Whut up with my mouldings Joey?????????Hit me up!!!!!!!!


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite

bump


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## OGDinoe1

ttt


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

WERE YOU @ HOMMIE


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: RIGHT HERE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Apr 7 2007, 10:25 PM~7641670
> *You say you charge $1600 for under carriage what you talking about?
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 16 2007, 12:01 AM~7700418
> *:biggrin: RIGHT HERE
> *


WUS SUP JOEY HAVE A GOOD TIMES PLAQUE 4 DAT PLAQUE LESS CADY :biggrin: PASSIN BY HOMMIE STAY UP


----------



## david(corky)

hey vato wutz up you forget your homie cork dogg?
hey get at me and where is all da ,,,,,well you know?......


----------



## david(corky)

hey when is da next hop?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC

TTT


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :biggrin:   uffin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

2 da top


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Apr 26 2007, 12:15 AM~7776165
> *      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

2 DA TOP


----------



## PARKINGLOTPIMPN

HEY WASSUP JOEMAN I HAVE A 2005 CHRYSLER SEBRING I GOT A 2 PUMP BASIC SETTUP I HAVE EVERYTHING RUN THROUGH TO THE WHEELS JUST NO CYLINDERS FRONT OR BACK HOW MUCH TO DO THAT TYPE OF STRUT JOB ALL ARROUND FOR ME EITHER SPRINGS OR ACCUMILATERS .


----------



## GOODTIMES CC




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :biggrin:   QUE ONDA BIGG DOWGG GIVE ME A CALL ESE
BEEN TRYING TO GET A HOLD OF U


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

4 SALE


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

FIRME DAWG!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 21 2007, 06:21 AM~7520251
> *FULL FRAMES 1500.00 WE DO IT ALL JUST GIVE ME A CALL 818 974 3965
> *



u supply frame? ship?


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

PASSIN BY Q-VO JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## geed_up

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by geed_up_@May 9 2007, 12:54 AM~7864753
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## wence

TTT FOR JOEY


----------



## CHENTEX3

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: uffin: uffin: Q-VO B1gGG DOWG JUST CRUSSING BY WITH OLD REGAL PICS 

















Y !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: looks good


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

PASSIN BY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 13 2007, 01:08 PM~7894349
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  uffin:  uffin: Q-VO B1gGG DOWG JUST CRUSSING BY WITH OLD REGAL PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *










new one come out for 07


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 16 2007, 10:24 PM~7920910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new one come out for 07
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 16 2007, 10:25 PM~7920918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 16 2007, 11:26 PM~7920926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 CHENTE AINT PLAYING GOOD THING HES IN OUR TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHENTEX3

PASSING BY


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## chato83

what size are those cylinders and is that single or double came out good nice lock up


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chato83_@May 17 2007, 09:26 PM~7927982
> *what size are those cylinders and is that single or double came out good nice lock up
> *


18 inch single pump ten batters


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 17 2007, 11:35 PM~7928050
> *18 inch single pump ten batters
> *



:0 any pics of it hoppin


----------



## Hydrohype

damm someone took my lac and turned it into a two door? 
where's my other door's :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

2 DA TOP


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticplastic

damn joey that regal has a nice lock up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by drasticplastic_@May 18 2007, 11:20 PM~7934955
> *damn joey that regal has a nice lock up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you will put pic of it hopping later.....


----------



## drasticplastic

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 19 2007, 12:31 AM~7934995
> *thank you will put pic of it hopping later.....
> *


hell yeah carnal


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

HERE A PIC OF CADDY I DID WITH 16 INCH CYLDRS IN THE BACK


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 16 2007, 10:25 PM~7920918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ONE PIC OF IT HOPPING AT NI







GHT CANT RELLY SEE TO GOOD LETS SEE


----------



## JOEMAN

WILL PUT MORE LATER OF IT DOING BACK BUMPER IN THE DAY TIME


----------



## JOEMAN

:uh:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

SEEN THAT REGAL HIT BUMPER LAST NIGHT AND EVERYTHING ELSE IN HIS BACK YARD JOEY BACK AT IT AGAIN 4 THE 2007 WILL BE HITTIN YOU UP SOON 4 MINE FUCKER


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ready for u bring ur car homie


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 20 2007, 01:42 AM~7939791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for u bring ur car homie
> *


NOT THE CADDY NEED ANOTHER G-BODY HOMMIE YOU KNOW WUS SUP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 19 2007, 08:04 PM~7937856
> *HERE A PIC OF CADDY I DID WITH 16 INCH CYLDRS IN THE BACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: Damn Joey when you coming to Texas :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 16 2007, 10:25 PM~7920918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 21 2007, 09:43 PM~7953033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

fucken chente on the bumper


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: Q-VO TROUBLE :biggrin:  GRAC1AS B1G DOGGGGGGG
BLAZE 1T MEX1CAN


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 21 2007, 11:43 PM~7953033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks joey for posting those pics your my inspiration :biggrin: and motivation ill give you a call friday or so cool or hit me on a pm


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: cool know problem homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

PASS1NG BY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805

uffin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 24 2007, 10:54 PM~7974590
> *:biggrin:
> *


NO MORE DELL TACO 4 YOU HOMMIE DONT NEED YOU ON THAT COUNT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

are you back at work fucker or you need another bean burrito 2 get you up :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: PASS1NG BY


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@May 25 2007, 09:46 AM~7977149
> *are you back at work fucker or you need another bean burrito 2 get you up  :biggrin:
> *


look ese its all right


----------



## CHENTEX3




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 25 2007, 11:31 PM~7981608
> *
> *


ARE U READY TO HOP SUNDAY JUNE 3 IN S.B ESE SEE U THERE HOMIE........


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 26 2007, 07:37 AM~7982232
> *ARE U READY TO HOP SUNDAY JUNE 3 IN S.B ESE SEE U THERE HOMIE........
> *



:roflmao: 1 TH1NK SO CA1LE B1G DOGG :biggrin: uffin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 26 2007, 01:13 PM~7983881
> *:roflmao:  1 TH1NK SO  CA1LE B1G DOGG  :biggrin:  uffin:    :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 26 2007, 11:47 PM~7986503
> *
> *


TEAM JOEYSHYDRAULICS COME OUT .....CHOW....TO THE TOP WE COME


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: 1TS ON B1GG DOGGGGGG :nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 27 2007, 08:54 PM~7990138
> *:biggrin:  1TS ON B1GG DOGGGGGG :nicoderm:
> *


ok doggie let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 27 2007, 01:51 AM~7986716
> *TEAM JOEYSHYDRAULICS COME OUT .....CHOW....TO THE TOP WE COME
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :nono: :nono: 














































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 21 2007, 09:43 PM~7953033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talking about


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@May 28 2007, 12:49 AM~7991129
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :nono:  :nono:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


O YA HERE COME GOING TO DO THE DAM THING


----------



## west_side85

anyone looking for a adex super duty... brand new with a plug 400


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@May 28 2007, 01:24 AM~7991190
> *thats what im talking about
> *


 :biggrin: GRAC1AS TROUBLE SEE YOU ON JUNE 2 AT THE CANTONA HOMIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:  :nicoderm:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

JOEY & CERTIFIED TROUBLE ON THERE WAY 2 SPACE :biggrin: 

View My Video


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 21 2007, 10:43 PM~7953033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dam,, is that a single or double Joey? what up homie? :biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

JOEY GOT ANOTHER CAR ON THE BUMPER REPPIN ''GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS'' WILL BE READY 4 (S.B.) SHOW AND HOPP  

View My Video


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 28 2007, 08:03 PM~7995346
> *:biggrin:
> 
> dam,, is that a single or double Joey?  what up homie? :biggrin:
> *


joey puttin dwn in da dirt !!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@May 28 2007, 08:04 PM~7995353
> *JOEY GOT ANOTHER CAR ON THE BUMPER REPPIN ''GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS'' WILL BE READY 4 (S.B.) SHOW AND HOPP
> 
> View My Video
> *


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

ANOTHER CAR GETTING READY BY JOEY :0


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 28 2007, 07:05 PM~7995356
> *joey puttin dwn in da dirt !!!!! :cheesy:
> *


whats up ron how everthing doing out L.V HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## $PANKY82

WAS UP JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by $PANKY82_@May 28 2007, 08:38 PM~7996140
> *WAS UP JOEY
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE.....


----------



## Hoss805

tas cabron :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@May 28 2007, 09:28 PM~7995575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Joey is doing them Dirty :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0  Q-VO JOEY LOOKING GOOD uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 28 2007, 09:34 PM~7996104
> *whats up ron how everthing doing out L.V HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 cool ocean breeze and send it to me


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 29 2007, 10:15 PM~8004762
> * cool ocean breeze and send it to me
> *


cool man cool :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@May 28 2007, 07:04 PM~7995353
> *JOEY GOT ANOTHER CAR ON THE BUMPER REPPIN ''GOOD TIMES 818 RIDERS'' WILL BE READY 4 (S.B.) SHOW AND HOPP
> 
> View My Video
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 31 2007, 08:19 AM~8014285
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP JOEY YOUR YARD IS ALMOST LOOKING LIKE MINE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

2 da top


----------



## OGDinoe1

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 28 2007, 08:03 PM~7995346
> *:biggrin:
> 
> dam,, is that a single or double Joey?  what up homie? :biggrin:
> *


? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 1 2007, 03:11 PM~8024663
> *? :biggrin:
> *


single pump 10 batters


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 1 2007, 04:31 PM~8024773
> *single pump 10 batters
> *


dam :0 not bad homie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 1 2007, 03:46 PM~8024852
> *dam :0  not bad homie
> *


thank you :biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 2 2007, 01:16 AM~8027281
> *thank you :biggrin:
> *


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 3 2007, 10:49 PM~8036518
> *:nicoderm:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir

Whats up Joey youre cars looked good out there in S .B. those plates sucked to hop on glad you made it up here to the 805 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 4 2007, 10:20 PM~8043312
> *Whats up Joey youre cars looked good out there in S .B. those plates sucked to hop on glad you made it up here to the 805 :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie hope to see u soon  sale that 61 rag


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

where are the pictures from this weekend ?


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 5 2007, 11:16 PM~8050715
> *
> *


whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir

What up Joey go to 103.3 the vibe there is pics from sundays hop.


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Jun 7 2007, 10:27 PM~8064188
> *What up Joey  go to 103.3 the vibe there is pics from sundays hop.
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:uh:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SupremeAir

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir

Joey look at the stick on my car and NeNe car realy close


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:08 PM~8064412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


singal pump all day


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:08 PM~8064412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


single pump all day


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:02 PM~8064383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many inches did that regal do it loked good


----------



## JOEMAN

69inchs


----------



## single_pump

talk about being dedicated too the game!!!! i just called joey and we chopped it up for a few minutes about the caddy. for sure the caddy will be coming to the shop real soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

JOEY SUCCS 18 STROKES :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

> JOEY SUCCS 18 STROKES :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
to bad he cant control the gag reflex :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 9 2007, 11:57 AM~8071613
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jun 9 2007, 06:56 PM~8073664
> *whats up homie  :wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chato83_@May 28 2007, 10:31 PM~7997252
> *Joey is doing them Dirty  :biggrin:
> *


come out soon


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@May 28 2007, 07:28 PM~7995575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

come out soon


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## chato83

this look means business


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## single_pump

ok joe my caddy will ce coming sooner then i thought! as for the red caddy that you posted what size strokes is he using? cause thats dead on how i want my lock up too be...


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jun 10 2007, 11:27 PM~8080256
> *ok joe my caddy will ce coming sooner then i thought! as for the red caddy that you posted what size strokes is he using? cause thats dead on how i want my lock up too be...
> *


16 STROKES


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

I GOT YOUR PM HOMIE, LOOKEN FOR A G BODY REGAL OR CUTTY IN MIND EVEN A MONTE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jun 10 2007, 12:51 PM~8077029
> *this look means business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## $PANKY82




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## $PANKY82

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 11 2007, 09:47 PM~8087557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


back bumper


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

PASSING BY FUCKER GET AT ME JOJO


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

just a lil test did not work all that good be back later on the bumper


----------



## CHENTEX3

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Jun 14 2007, 07:18 PM~8107014
> *
> *


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 13 2007, 10:44 PM~8100904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats nice homie, really nice! I see who my compitition is :cheesy:


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 13 2007, 09:45 PM~8100914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a lil test did not work all that good be back later on the bumper
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

STILL LOOKEN JOEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GOODTIMES CC


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Jun 16 2007, 12:23 AM~8115203
> *STILL LOOKEN JOEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  GOODTIMES CC
> *


cool


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

2 DA TOP


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE

PASSING BY JOJO


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

2 DA TOP


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 16 2007, 09:00 PM~8118887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What it do :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ya


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## single_pump

ttt homie


----------



## 155/80/13

what kind of setup does this one have?


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 11 2007, 09:47 PM~8087557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 18 2007, 04:21 PM~8129015
> *what kind of setup does this one have?
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 17 2007, 11:41 AM~8121368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEEDS TO GO


----------



## lawlow310

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

:scrutinize:


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 19 2007, 08:47 PM~8138304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  Hey Joe can we get a longer cord :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 19 2007, 07:47 PM~8138304
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2007, 11:49 AM~8141962
> *
> :wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## chato83

whats up joey


----------



## Mr lowrider305

damn you guys build some fuckin sick hoppers


----------



## single_pump

joeman doin the dam thang!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

thanks homies


----------



## DonAntonio

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 20 2007, 07:32 PM~8144590
> *
> *


wheres my Dump! joey :twak: :scrutinize:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by DonAntonio_@Jun 20 2007, 10:53 PM~8145805
> *wheres my Dump! joey  :twak:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :barf: :barf: :werd: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 21 2007, 12:54 PM~8149025
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :barf:  :barf:  :werd:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jun 21 2007, 02:28 PM~8149271
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## single_pump

ttt


----------



## single_pump

yo joey i bought my 18" strokes today so im just waiting for some time too free up to send yo the caddy!!!!


----------



## ryderz

waddaup foo!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 21 2007, 01:58 PM~8149499
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ryderz

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@Mar 24 2007, 10:58 PM~7546029
> *TTT
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by DonAntonio_@Jun 20 2007, 10:53 PM~8145805
> *wheres my Dump! joey  :twak:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 22 2007, 06:18 PM~8157949
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco: :wow: :wow:   :banghead: :banghead: hno: hno:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MADMAX4

HOW MUCH ????? FOR THE WAGON


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: $6500.00


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top :cheesy:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 26 2007, 09:57 PM~8184329
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHATS UP JOEY


----------



## single_pump

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jun 27 2007, 08:49 AM~8186337
> *WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  WHATS UP JOEY
> *


NOT MUCH FOO


----------



## pacozloloz

DAMN JOEY I CAN MEMBER U FROM BACK WHEN U USE TO FUCK WITH THOSE LIL CHEVY BLAZERZ IN THE PARK........DAMN THAT WAS A MIN AGO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by pacozloloz_@Jun 28 2007, 07:20 AM~8193411
> *DAMN JOEY I CAN MEMBER U FROM BACK WHEN U USE TO FUCK WITH THOSE LIL CHEVY BLAZERZ IN THE PARK........DAMN THAT WAS A MIN AGO :biggrin:
> *


moving on up :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## single_pump

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jun 29 2007, 10:19 PM~8206373
> *ttt
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:wave: what up homeboy?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 30 2007, 03:34 PM~8209573
> *:wave: what up homeboy?
> *


not much are you come out july 4 to the beach


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

joey were you at hommie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 2 2007, 01:09 PM~8219331
> * joey were you at hommie
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 01:45 AM~8237751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup foo good to see you back!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 02:45 AM~8237751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lucky hit. Tell the truth focker..... :biggrin:


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 5 2007, 11:30 PM~8245438
> *Lucky hit. Tell the truth focker..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

we glad 2 see you back in the game fucker now go put the 818 on the map again we got your back joey its all good times


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 6 2007, 01:52 AM~8246004
> *we glad 2 see you back in the game fucker now go put the 818 on the map again we got your back joey its all good times
> *


ok lets see


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 6 2007, 02:23 AM~8246068
> *ok lets see
> *


hahahaha dont act like you dont know puto its on know


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 6 2007, 02:27 AM~8246083
> *hahahaha dont act like you dont know puto its on know
> *


ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 6 2007, 02:38 AM~8246121
> *ITS GOING DOWN
> *


your dam skippy


----------



## wence

WHAT'S UP JOEY... TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

CAR LOOKING GOOD ALL IT NEEDS IS A GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS PLAQUE :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 5 2007, 01:45 AM~8237751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: WHAT UP JOEMAN QUE ONDA TROUBLE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 6 2007, 04:26 PM~8250386
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WHAT UP JOEMAN  QUE ONDA TROUBLE  :biggrin:
> *


waz up chente
you missing
in 
mutha fucken acction


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up joey
you haven put the pics
when koolaid hydralics
lost their koolaid smile...


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jul 7 2007, 12:53 AM~8252804
> *waz up joey
> you haven put the pics
> when koolaid hydralics
> lost their koolaid smile...
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

wus sup joey both my 65 rag & 87 regal will be needing your help...... rag will be there 2-3 weeks


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 7 2007, 06:20 PM~8256060
> *wus sup joey both my 65 rag & 87 regal will be needing your help...... rag will be there 2-3 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 7 2007, 07:19 PM~8256376
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


thanks jojo


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

JOEYS HYDRAULICS TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## single_pump

ttt for the joeman......


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 8 2007, 08:57 PM~8262506
> *ttt for the joeman......
> *


are you ready


----------



## single_pump

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 8 2007, 10:19 PM~8263327
> *are you ready
> *


im working on it, ill be living town on the 26th of this month so im probably going to bet back too it when i get back. so im thinking august will be a good month for the caddy to come up. i have the damn strokes just sitting in the corner.also how much would you charge to chrome the upper and lowers for the trailing arms? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 8 2007, 11:23 PM~8263777
> *im working on it, ill be living town on the 26th of this month so im probably going to bet back too it when i get back. so im thinking august will be a good month for the caddy to come up. i have the damn strokes just sitting in the corner.also how much would you charge to chrome the upper and lowers for the trailing arms?  :biggrin:
> *


300.00


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Jul 7 2007, 12:51 AM~8252800
> *waz up chente
> you missing
> in
> mutha fucken acction
> *


 :biggrin: 1 W1LL BE THERE B1G DOGG YOU KNOW TH1S TROUBLE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## single_pump

fo shizzle....


----------



## CHENTEX3




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

818 passing tru


----------



## JOEMAN

ok


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

2 DA TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 10 2007, 04:52 PM~8277855
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## single_pump

anything new at the shop?


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

HOW MANY CARS YOU TAKING TO THE SHOW IN ASUZA THIS WEEKEND


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 13 2007, 08:41 AM~8300540
> *HOW MANY CARS YOU TAKING TO THE SHOW IN ASUZA THIS WEEKEND
> *


1


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 14 2007, 10:03 PM~8310758
> *:biggrin:
> *


pasa homie 
your always HAPPY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 14 2007, 11:46 PM~8310977
> *pasa homie
> your always HAPPY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW HOMIE JUST :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

2 da top


----------



## ryderz

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## LocstaH

TO THE TOP IT IS !!!




:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DaLocstah_@Jul 17 2007, 07:37 AM~8326229
> *
> 
> TO THE TOP IT IS !!!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## 75MarkIV559




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3




----------



## 81regalatsb




----------



## single_pump

ttt


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2007, 08:27 AM~8335574
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x

:thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 18 2007, 08:11 AM~8335875
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 18 2007, 01:57 PM~8338153
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## GONZALES1P

HELLO JOEY LONG TIME NO CHAT BRO.. THIS IS PAUL FROM VISTORY OUTREACH ... GET BACK BRO!FROM THE CAR SHOW!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt :biggrin:   :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

2 DA TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:uh:   :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 10:11 AM~8370586
> *TTT
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## single_pump

yo yo joeman, ttt for you.


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2007, 11:34 PM~8376883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doing the dam thing jojo


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 24 2007, 11:30 PM~8385190
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUS SUP HAPPY FACE JOEY....


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 25 2007, 02:27 AM~8385549
> *WUS SUP HAPPY FACE JOEY....
> *


not much foo


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 25 2007, 05:30 AM~8385844
> *not much foo
> *


wus sup 4 the weekend you rollin 2 pomona


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 25 2007, 04:59 PM~8390446
> *wus sup 4 the weekend you rollin 2 pomona
> *


yes sir


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 25 2007, 09:29 PM~8392796
> *yes sir
> *


CALL ME PUTO


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## malibuhopper

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by malibuhopper_@Jul 26 2007, 08:39 PM~8401582
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 26 2007, 07:43 PM~8400928
> *CALL ME PUTO
> *


OK I WILL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 27 2007, 09:49 AM~8405232
> *OK I WILL
> *


your phone sucks hommie i need 2 get you a messenger :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 27 2007, 09:50 AM~8405253
> *your phone sucks hommie i need 2 get you a messenger :biggrin:
> *


YES YOU DO :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir

Whats up Joe :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

(818) 2 THE TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 28 2007, 12:18 AM~8411610
> *(818) 2 THE TOP
> *


X2


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Jul 30 2007, 08:31 AM~8424925
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 30 2007, 08:33 AM~8424937
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP CHIPPEN JOEY YOU GOING TO THE NATIONALS OR YOU GOING TO GRIFFITH PARK


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 30 2007, 08:52 AM~8425085
> *WHATS UP CHIPPEN JOEY YOU GOING TO THE NATIONALS OR YOU GOING TO GRIFFITH PARK
> *


NATIONALS TEAM D & J J HYDRAULICS :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 30 2007, 10:16 PM~8433136
> *:uh:
> *


wus sup sad boy :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Jul 31 2007, 12:33 AM~8434078
> *wus sup sad boy  :biggrin:
> *


not much funny boy :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

waz up joey


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Aug 2 2007, 12:21 AM~8453233
> *waz  up joey
> 
> *


IT'S G~TIMES JOEY NOW HOMMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 2 2007, 01:39 AM~8453514
> *IT'S G~TIMES JOEY NOW HOMMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 2 2007, 07:23 AM~8454211
> *:0
> *


WUTT HAPPEN 2 THE HAPPY FACE PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 2 2007, 08:31 AM~8454587
> *WUTT HAPPEN 2 THE HAPPY FACE PUTO  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WUS SUP HOMMIE BUISNESS WILL BE GOOD SOON


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 3 2007, 12:12 AM~8462062
> *WUS SUP HOMMIE BUISNESS WILL BE GOOD SOON
> *


i hope so :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir

See you sunday Joe


----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Aug 3 2007, 03:49 PM~8466472
> *
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

TTT 4 JOEYS HYDRAULICS :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2007, 05:13 PM~8467256
> *:biggrin:
> *


que onda :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Aug 3 2007, 08:48 PM~8468119
> *que onda :biggrin:
> *


not much homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2007, 08:52 PM~8468479
> *not much homie
> *


cool


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Aug 4 2007, 10:43 PM~8473950
> *cool
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 4 2007, 11:46 PM~8474291
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT 4 THE HOMMIE JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 5 2007, 09:35 AM~8475754
> *TTT 4 THE HOMMIE JOEY
> *


----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:0 JOEY PUTTING IT DOWN IN Bakersfield Nationals


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2007, 11:57 AM~8484618
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 6 2007, 05:24 PM~8487426
> *:0 JOEY PUTTING IT DOWN IN Bakersfield Nationals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

I SEE JOEY IS BACK KEEP DOING WUTT YOU DO BEST HOMMIE BUMPER CHECKIN


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 7 2007, 03:05 AM~8491355
> *I SEE JOEY IS BACK KEEP DOING WUTT YOU DO BEST HOMMIE BUMPER CHECKIN
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

2 the top 4 the good timer :biggrin:


----------



## pacozloloz

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 28 2007, 08:56 AM~8193945
> *moving on up :biggrin:
> *


u have no idea who i am huh.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by pacozloloz_@Aug 7 2007, 06:41 PM~8497861
> *u have no idea who i am huh.....lol :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8500505
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


LATE NIGHT SHIFT PASSING BY  WUS SUP SUCKA :biggrin: WE READY 2 HOPP OR WUTT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8500505
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


DID YOU GET THE WAGON TO GO HIGHER AL READY OR DO YOU NEED SOME HELP D&J&J TEAM


----------



## pacozloloz

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 7 2007, 11:06 PM~8500505
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


itz all good joe joe...just keep doin the damn thing hommie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by pacozloloz_@Aug 8 2007, 07:46 AM~8502094
> *itz all good joe joe...just keep doin the damn thing hommie
> *


how is it :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 8 2007, 01:24 AM~8501215
> *LATE NIGHT SHIFT PASSING BY   WUS SUP SUCKA  :biggrin: WE READY 2 HOPP OR WUTT
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 8 2007, 07:46 AM~8502092
> *DID YOU GET THE WAGON TO GO HIGHER AL READY OR DO YOU NEED SOME HELP D&J&J TEAM
> *


NOT YET THIS WEEK NEED TO FINCH SOME WORK I GOT......... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 8 2007, 03:37 PM~8506095
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

View My Video
troubles cutty


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE

View My Video
joeys wagon


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Aug 9 2007, 12:39 AM~8510242
> *View My Video
> joeys wagon
> *


TTT


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Aug 9 2007, 12:39 AM~8510242
> *View My Video
> joeys wagon
> *


Is this just not playing for me or is there somthing wrong with the video??


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 9 2007, 02:19 AM~8510495
> *Is this just not playing for me or is there somthing wrong with the video??
> *


DONT KNOW WORK FINE FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Aug 9 2007, 12:37 AM~8510240
> *View My Video
> troubles cutty
> *


Damn, I never gas hop b4! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Aug 9 2007, 12:39 AM~8510242
> *View My Video
> joeys wagon
> *



Awesome wagon Joey hitting back bumper!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Aug 9 2007, 07:22 AM~8511174
> *Awesome wagon Joey hitting back bumper!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Aug 9 2007, 07:57 PM~8516720
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## E

nice vid.


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 9 2007, 07:14 AM~8511108
> *DONT KNOW WORK FINE FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


Finally got the video to work and the CAR WORK FINE FOR YOU TOO LOL what inches did you get at the show???


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 9 2007, 09:02 PM~8517415
> *Finally got the video to work and  the CAR WORK FINE FOR YOU TOO LOL what inches did you get at the show???
> *


78


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 9 2007, 09:07 PM~8517473
> *78
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> :nono:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :wave: :wave: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY HOMMIE BEEN HELLA BUSY WITH MY RAG AND REGAL YOU KNOW WUS SUP ALREADY CALL ME UP AND LET ME KNOW WUS SUP WITH MY LINCOLN


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 10 2007, 01:17 AM~8519187
> *HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY HOMMIE BEEN HELLA BUSY WITH MY RAG AND REGAL YOU KNOW WUS SUP ALREADY CALL ME UP AND LET ME KNOW WUS SUP WITH MY LINCOLN
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 11 2007, 12:16 AM~8526857
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP PARTNA WHATS GOING ON IN NEVERLAND I MEAN YOUR BACK YARD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

not much just here


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

PASSING BY


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 13 2007, 02:10 AM~8540196
> *PASSING BY
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 13 2007, 07:02 AM~8540743
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: buaynos diazz


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 13 2007, 08:13 AM~8541022
> *:wave: buaynos diazz
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## malibuhopper

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

T T T


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Aug 13 2007, 06:29 PM~8545569
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

T T T


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 13 2007, 11:46 PM~8548466
> *:cheesy:
> *


wus sup cheesy face :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 14 2007, 08:12 AM~8549990
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

T T T


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Aug 14 2007, 02:45 PM~8553058
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## wence

JOEYS HYDRAULICS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by wence_@Aug 14 2007, 03:19 PM~8553390
> *JOEYS HYDRAULICS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP WENCE :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 14 2007, 03:45 PM~8553625
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 07:10 AM~8549972
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:roflmao: Fuckin Joey with your Smiley's faces.......... :roflmao:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Aug 15 2007, 05:23 PM~8563353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

heres some more of the new hopper :biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

:thumbsup: 

The wagon single or double.....


----------



## JOEMAN

MORE WORK DONE BY JOEYS HYDRAULICS


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Aug 15 2007, 05:30 PM~8563410
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> The wagon single or double.....
> *


DONBLE PUMP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

wus sup joey im getting you a hatter proof jacket hommie


----------



## JOEMAN

SOME MORE I DONE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 15 2007, 05:34 PM~8563438
> *wus sup joey im getting you a hatter proof jacket hommie
> *


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 15 2007, 05:37 PM~8563456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE I DONE :biggrin:
> *


KEEP DOING IT FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

:buttkick: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Aug 15 2007, 08:01 PM~8564449
> *:buttkick:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :worship: :werd: hno: : :loco: :yes: :yes:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 16 2007, 08:05 AM~8567522
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

T T T


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

COUNT DOWN 2 THE FISHING TRIP BEGGINS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 17 2007, 01:56 PM~8578041
> *COUNT DOWN 2 THE FISHING TRIP BEGGINS NOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :wow: :scrutinize: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 17 2007, 01:56 PM~8578041
> *COUNT DOWN 2 THE FISHING TRIP BEGGINS NOW  :biggrin:
> *



hell ya... joey has his shit all ready...lol :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by wence_@Aug 17 2007, 02:18 PM~8578186
> *hell ya... joey has his shit all ready...lol :biggrin:
> *


O O O O W EEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

almost that time fuckers we going fishing


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 17 2007, 04:26 PM~8579087
> *almost that time fuckers we going fishing
> *


putos no invitan... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 17 2007, 04:29 PM~8579107
> *putos no invitan...  :biggrin:
> *


hey hommie you the 1st one that said you dont fish on pier's dowgy you high class fisherman we just going 4 a good time if you wanna roll get at me


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 17 2007, 04:30 PM~8579118
> *hey hommie you the 1st one that said you dont fish on pier's dowgy you high class fisherman we just going 4 a good time if you wanna roll get at me
> *


lol true that i only fish 10lb fish or higher.. next time doggy it would be cool just to kick it and bull shit but taking the family out to san diego this weekend


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 17 2007, 04:36 PM~8579158
> *lol true that i only fish 10lb fish or higher.. next time doggy it would be cool just to kick it and bull shit but taking the family out to san diego this weekend
> *


sounds good fool have fun we will its a shit loads of timers rollin tru


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 17 2007, 04:38 PM~8579171
> *sounds good fool have fun we will its a shit loads of timers rollin tru
> *


sounds good homie... next time u go we go fishing for this
http://i18.tinypic.com/4mstm5c.jpg[/img]]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 17 2007, 04:40 PM~8579191
> *sounds good homie... next time u go we go fishing for this
> http://i18.tinypic.com/4mstm5c.jpg[/img]]
> *


estas perro greg i dont think that boat will handle good times capacity hommie we might have 2 bring titanic back 4 a trip :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

hahaha its a 80 foot boat homie and 24 feet wide... maybe a couple of chapters


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Aug 17 2007, 04:53 PM~8579312
> *hahaha its a 80 foot boat homie and 24 feet wide... maybe a couple of chapters
> *


looks like that fish had its fin in that ass dowgy :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 17 2007, 04:57 PM~8579344
> *looks like that fish had its fin in that ass dowgy :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

ese joey we have some work for you in Colorado next year!!!You down with a road trip????????? GOODTIMES CC


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chuckieboy13_@Aug 19 2007, 06:39 AM~8587570
> *ese joey we have some work for you in Colorado next year!!!You down with a road trip????????? GOODTIMES CC
> *


yer sir as long you guys got the weilder cuters im down let me know


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by gabb1z_@Aug 17 2007, 07:09 PM~8580217
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 20 2007, 08:16 AM~8595159
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 20 2007, 09:49 AM~8595750
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

2 da top :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*KEEP THEM HAPPY FACES COMING PUTO WE GONNA HAVE 2 CHANGE THAT NAME* :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 21 2007, 10:30 AM~8605668
> *KEEP THEM HAPPY FACES COMING PUTO WE GONNA HAVE 2 CHANGE THAT NAME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

What's up Joey, you ready for the six-duece thats been parked for about 8 years??? It's me sammy! how much can you get some brand new in the box Adex for? Hit me up , tell jack to get ahold of me.... send me a PM or email me at [email protected], I'll give you my number.
P.S. did my regal ever come out on a young hog video??? Someone said they seen it.


----------



## hoppin62

Check out my post....
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=357546


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 21 2007, 06:20 PM~8610325
> *What's up Joey, you ready for the six-duece thats been parked for about 8 years??? It's me sammy! how much can you get some brand new in the box Adex for? Hit me up , tell jack to get ahold of me.... send me a PM or email me at [email protected], I'll give you my number.
> P.S. did my regal ever come out on a young hog video??? Someone said they seen it.
> *


YA IT DID NEW ADEX 450.00 BRING YOUR CAR YOU DONT WONT COME OUT AND PLAY WITH BIG BOYS HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## 253hopper

any new project lately


----------



## hoppin62

You ready Joey's Hydraulics????????


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

That's my sh$t 5 years from now!!


----------



## hoppin62

Remember my brothers Regal I did.....


----------



## hoppin62

Ok here's the story of my regal..................
You know how much it's been through right??????
It's officially over!!!!!!!!!!




























AND FINALLY.......................











IT HURT, BUT I HAD TO PUT HER OUT OF HER MISERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 22 2007, 07:10 PM~8619683
> *Ok here's the story of my regal..................
> You know how much it's been through right??????
> It's officially over!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND FINALLY.......................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT HURT, BUT I HAD TO PUT HER OUT OF HER MISERY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WERE WAS THAT AT


----------



## hoppin62

at pick-your-part a few months back!!!!
you know that cars been through a lot!! I missed you at the funeral!!!


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 22 2007, 10:59 PM~8621565
> *at pick-your-part a few months back!!!!
> you know that cars been through a lot!! I missed you at the funeral!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hit me up foo stop buy jack i work out of there :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 23 2007, 08:33 AM~8623311
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G

JOEY WHAT CAN U DO FOR ME??? 








:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 23 2007, 10:21 PM~8629784
> *JOEY WHAT CAN U DO FOR ME???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: what happen homie........... :nono: you ain't right lucky joey's the homie! you stood me up like a 2 dollar ho!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 23 2007, 10:21 PM~8629784
> *JOEY WHAT CAN U DO FOR ME???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I CAN DO A LOT A BAD ASS SET UP O O O O WEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WHAT CAN I DO HIT ME UP HOMIE


----------



## hoppin62

joey, what the hell are you doing up at this hour?.....tweaking??? :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 24 2007, 03:12 AM~8630751
> *joey, what the hell are you doing up at this hour?.....tweaking??? :0
> *


NO JUST CANT SLEEP TO MUCH ON THE HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 24 2007, 03:12 AM~8630751
> *joey, what the hell are you doing up at this hour?.....tweaking??? :0
> *


AND YOU GO TO SLEEP FOO :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

i'm at work, I don't get out till 4:20. I need a whammy tank, got one? some dude is selling a brand new super duty Adex for 400, that's pretty good?


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 24 2007, 03:18 AM~8630758
> *i'm at work, I don't get out till 4:20. I need a whammy tank, got one? some dude is selling a brand new super duty Adex for 400, that's pretty good?
> *


----------



## Ganso313

:wave: :wave:


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Aug 23 2007, 11:09 PM~8630047
> *:dunno: what happen homie........... :nono: you ain't right lucky joey's the homie! you stood me up like a 2 dollar ho!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 well?? :biggrin: who's gonna give the best price and do the best work??? :biggrin: let me know?? lol


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WEST COVINA'S G_@Aug 24 2007, 11:33 AM~8632649
> *well?? :biggrin: who's gonna give the best price and do the best work??? :biggrin:  let me know?? lol
> *


what do you wont done homie :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

TTT FOR THE HOMIE JOEY..........GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

thanks 4 hooking up the member andrew


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 25 2007, 11:53 PM~8642471
> *thanks 4 hooking up the member andrew
> *


YA YA YA YA YA :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## pacozloloz

HEY JOEY...IF A CYLINDER GOES THRU THE FRONT SPRING SUPORT IS THAT FIXABLE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by pacozloloz_@Aug 27 2007, 09:28 PM~8656195
> *HEY JOEY...IF A CYLINDER GOES THRU THE FRONT SPRING SUPORT IS THAT FIXABLE
> *


  IS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2007, 12:17 AM~8642566
> *YA YA  YA YA YA :uh:
> *


YOU OK FUCKER WUTT THE FUCK IS YAYAYAYA :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

2 the top 4 the hommie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 28 2007, 09:39 PM~8665839
> *2 the top 4 the hommie
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

bump :biggrin:


----------



## 507$MR.jr$

how much for a 4 1/2 coils


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

2 THE TOP


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Aug 29 2007, 03:47 PM~8672223
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Aug 30 2007, 07:23 PM~8682151
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Black 78 MC

get to work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Aug 30 2007, 10:08 PM~8683379
> *get to work :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd: :werd:


----------



## hoppin62

Joey, why are you always :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 30 2007, 10:10 PM~8683389
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:  :werd:
> *


SUN HAS YOU ALL FUCKED UP JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 30 2007, 10:21 PM~8683481
> *Joey, why are you always  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  ????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 30 2007, 11:13 PM~8683798
> *SUN HAS YOU ALL FUCKED UP JOEY  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: TO HOT OUT THERE HOMIE


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Aug 30 2007, 10:13 PM~8683798
> *SUN HAS YOU ALL FUCKED UP JOEY  :biggrin:
> *


Whats Up, Chuch. Hows the Regal.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 30 2007, 06:35 AM~8676711
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Aug 31 2007, 04:01 PM~8688538
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 3 2007, 10:53 AM~8702272
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 3 2007, 08:54 PM~8707222
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy: BUMP


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 4 2007, 08:20 AM~8710801
> *:cheesy: BUMP
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Sep 4 2007, 04:31 PM~8714595
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 3 2007, 04:22 PM~8704720
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 4 2007, 04:59 PM~8714780
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO JOIN TEAM ALLSTARS FOR THE VEGAS SHUT DOWN OR WHAT TIME IS RUNNING OUT JUST DAYS LEFT WE GOING TO SHOW THEM HOW ITS DONE.


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Sep 5 2007, 07:49 AM~8719549
> *ARE YOU GOING TO JOIN TEAM ALLSTARS FOR THE VEGAS SHUT DOWN OR WHAT TIME IS RUNNING OUT JUST DAYS LEFT WE GOING TO SHOW THEM HOW ITS DONE.
> *


yes i am i will be ready with to cars my wagon and my 64 ready team allstarts here we come :cheesy: are you going to be ready with the cutless


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 5 2007, 08:18 AM~8719742
> *yes i am i will be ready with to cars my wagon and my 64 ready team allstarts here we come :cheesy: are you going to be ready with the cutless
> *


NOT THE CUTLASS BUT WITH ONIES CADILLAC WILL KEEP THE CUTTY FOR BACKUP INCASE THE CADDI DONT WORK


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Sep 5 2007, 08:28 AM~8719807
> *NOT THE CUTLASS BUT WITH ONIES CADILLAC WILL KEEP THE CUTTY FOR BACKUP INCASE THE CADDI DONT WORK
> *


ALL RIGHT BEE READY :biggrin:


----------



## mister x




----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 31 2007, 08:31 AM~8685186
> *:yessad:  :yessad: TO HOT OUT THERE HOMIE
> *


 :angry: Sunday in chatsworth :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Sep 5 2007, 07:13 PM~8725010
> *:angry: Sunday in chatsworth :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

JOEYSHYDRAULICS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Sep 6 2007, 03:54 PM~8732541
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## hoppin62

O.G. Adel and Whittakers for sale, still wire tied!!! :0 :0 

Check out my auction......Ebay # 120159529175

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120159529175


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 7 2007, 04:08 PM~8741087
> *O.G. Adel and Whittakers for sale, still wire tied!!!    :0    :0
> 
> Check out my auction......Ebay # 120159529175
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120159529175
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1

If you are on a budget uuu dnt need to get hydros homie ... basic setup about 2500 bux with fbss ... that's


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Sep 10 2007, 07:45 PM~8761534
> *If you are on a budget uuu dnt need to get hydros homie ... basic setup about 2500 bux with fbss ... that's
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: what!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Buick72

representing lowriding in the BIG 818 BABY GIVE IT UP!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Buick72_@Sep 11 2007, 01:20 AM~8764149
> *representing lowriding in the BIG 818 BABY  GIVE IT UP!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Sep 12 2007, 07:45 PM~8778206
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

T T T


----------



## Big Rich

WASSUP TRADER JOE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 13 2007, 08:45 AM~8781469
> *WASSUP TRADER JOE not much homie just here
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

PASSING BY WUS SUP FUCKER


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Sep 15 2007, 03:18 PM~8797678
> *PASSING BY WUS SUP FUCKER
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 15 2007, 07:55 PM~8799225
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

What up Joey llets see some more pics !!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 16 2007, 09:58 AM~8801177
> *What up Joey llets see some more pics !!!!!
> *


later i will :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## G2G_Al

Hey bro we are having a show in Arleta, we are having a hop. We would like to invite you and yours to come on out. Also we are in need of a Hop Ruler, can you help in any way??


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 16 2007, 10:34 PM~8805836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE JOEY LOOKING GOOD,


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## toons

NICE 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 16 2007, 10:34 PM~8805836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what it dewwww


----------



## malibuhopper

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## pacozloloz

sup Joe man check it out ...i have 10z on the back of my Gbody wit a bridge still wont stand on 3,......if i go with 14z you think it would do it or do i juz need more weight i have 6 batz across the rear of trunk and one pump in each corner??????


----------



## Black 78 MC

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by pacozloloz_@Sep 18 2007, 01:46 PM~8817868
> *sup Joe man check it out ...i have 10z on the back of my Gbody wit a bridge still wont stand on 3,......if i go with 14z you think it would do it or do i juz need more weight i have 6 batz across the rear of trunk and one pump in each corner??????
> *


14 will work to more batters :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Sep 16 2007, 11:40 PM~8806420
> *NICE JOEY LOOKING GOOD,
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 16 2007, 09:34 PM~8805836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: NICE!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 21 2007, 01:54 AM~8838663
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 23 2007, 12:32 PM~8851833
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Sep 23 2007, 09:42 AM~8851873
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

A BIG BODY I JUST GOT DONE DOING THE SET UP


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 23 2007, 09:36 PM~8856084
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 23 2007, 09:35 PM~8856072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BIG BODY I JUST GOT DONE DOING THE SET UP
> *


TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 23 2007, 09:36 PM~8856084
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## ryderz




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 24 2007, 04:58 PM~8861422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 23 2007, 08:35 PM~8856072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A BIG BODY I JUST GOT DONE DOING THE SET UP
> *


Whats up Vato. So what did you do to it. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

the set up cut it out :cheesy:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 25 2007, 08:58 PM~8870928
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 25 2007, 07:31 PM~8870634
> *the set up cut it out :cheesy:
> *


So when you have time for my car. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Sep 25 2007, 11:09 PM~8871690
> *So when you have time for my car.  :biggrin:
> *


when your ready just call me


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 26 2007, 02:46 PM~8875903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tas cabron. 
my homie was asking if i can lift that ride but i was kinda busy.
nice 
:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Sep 26 2007, 05:06 PM~8876317
> *tas cabron.
> my homie was asking if i can lift that ride but i was kinda busy.
> nice
> :thumbsup:
> *


cool :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 26 2007, 07:42 PM~8877360
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 16 2007, 10:34 PM~8805836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what it dew!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 27 2007, 09:57 AM~8880890
> *what it dew!
> *


LIL SOMETHING


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 27 2007, 09:57 AM~8880890
> *what it dew!
> *


----------



## $PANKY82

was up joe


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by $PANKY82_@Sep 27 2007, 11:34 PM~8886494
> *was up joe
> *


whats up homie :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 28 2007, 08:21 PM~8892399
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## $PANKY82

to the fucken top for the homie joey


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by $PANKY82_@Sep 30 2007, 08:39 PM~8903633
> *to the fucken top for the homie joey
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Oct 1 2007, 05:33 PM~8910136
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512*

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 26 2007, 03:46 PM~8875903
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS THE BIGGEST CYLINDER YOU CAN FIT IN THE BACK OF A REGAL WITHOUT MAKING ANY MODIFICATIONS ?? THNX .


----------



## JOEMAN

12 inch


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512*

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 3 2007, 03:55 AM~8922023
> *12 inch
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

whats upper corky


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

*TTT*


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512*

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 6 2007, 10:20 PM~8945820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

*ttt*


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## single_pump

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:00 PM~8064375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


i cant get enough of this pic....
i ant forgot about you joe, just doin some little changen around here.....


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

*TO THE TOP*


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Oct 11 2007, 09:55 AM~8976811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:uh:


----------



## JOEMAN

*ttt*


----------



## Black 78 MC

:buttkick: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Oct 11 2007, 09:04 PM~8982330
> *:buttkick:  :yes:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :nono: :nono: :around: :buttkick: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 12 2007, 08:10 AM~8984530
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT




----------



## BAGO

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Oct 12 2007, 10:05 PM~8990117
> *:wave:
> *


*WHATS UP BIG DOG*


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## conejoz




----------



## conejoz




----------



## conejoz




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Oct 13 2007, 02:22 PM~8993511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT for Joey!!!! Damm Conejo, You still got her, Any new Jobs in your Garage!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz

ya still have her still for sale to


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Oct 12 2007, 08:10 AM~8984530
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SupremeAir

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Oct 16 2007, 08:41 PM~9018591
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Oct 13 2007, 06:20 PM~8994288
> *TTT for Joey!!!! Damm Conejo, You still got her, Any new Jobs in your Garage!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chato83

whats up big joey :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Oct 17 2007, 03:21 PM~9024378
> *whats up big joey  :biggrin:
> *


not much homie just here :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Oct 18 2007, 04:27 AM~9028513
> *
> *


----------



## SupremeAir

Hey Joe I went to all the pages and counted all the :biggrin: and there are 486 of them so guess what here is another one


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Oct 18 2007, 08:03 AM~9029491
> *Hey Joe I went to all the pages and counted all the  :biggrin: and there are 486 of them so guess what here is another one
> *


damn homie :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Oct 18 2007, 09:03 AM~9029491
> *Hey Joe I went to all the pages and counted all the  :biggrin: and there are 486 of them so guess what here is another one
> *


*is that right well stop counting and start hopping hehehe get your cars ready im going to were your at hop on your ass so you can get pumpet up here you go 487 *for your ass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :


----------



## conejoz

:roflmao:


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 18 2007, 11:05 AM~9030199
> *is that right well stop counting and start hopping hehehe get your cars ready im going to were your at hop on your ass so you can get pumpet up here you go 487 for your ass :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :
> *


Thats 503 and counting on the real I need to get motivated and hop some thing :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Oct 18 2007, 06:23 PM~9033719
> *Thats 503 and counting on the real I need to get motivated and hop some thing :biggrin:
> *


yes you do :cheesy:


----------



## 86 Limited

u guys ever use adjustables? i wanna know how much lockup i can get using those using 24 inch telescopics. I know they wont fully extend cuz my original plan was to 4 link it but i changed my mind. any pics or anyone using these things i wanna see wut kind of inches u can hit wit these shits, thankx.

Ricky
UCE Miami


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 19 2007, 06:39 AM~9037099
> *u guys ever use adjustables? i wanna know how much lockup i can get using those using 24 inch telescopics. I know they wont fully extend cuz my original plan was to 4 link it but i changed my mind. any pics or anyone using these things i wanna see wut kind of inches u can hit wit these shits, thankx.
> 
> Ricky
> UCE Miami
> *


NEVER USD THEM I ALL WAYS MACK MY OWN ARMS


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 20 2007, 10:27 AM~9045311
> *
> *


FUCC JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

> FUCC JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOEY
> [/b]


FUCC YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
BITCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 20 2007, 09:21 PM~9048159
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wad up big JOJO...Aint forgot bout ya....just been busy as HELLLLLLL!!!!!!

M0oney in the bank


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 20 2007, 11:58 PM~9049209
> *Wad up big JOJO...Aint forgot bout ya....just been busy as HELLLLLLL!!!!!!
> 
> M0oney in the bank
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## Guest

Whats Up Joey, Putting it Down for the 818!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Oct 22 2007, 03:27 PM~9058995
> *Whats Up Joey, Putting it Down for the 818!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yer sir homie puting down


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

*ttt*


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x

whut joey i need those thirteens


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 23 2007, 11:34 AM~9065709
> *whut joey i need those thirteens
> *


lets go get them :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 24 2007, 07:27 AM~9072131
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanx for the thirteens good looking out
nice serving last night and koolaids
final score
allstars and how high 2
koolaid 0
:roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 24 2007, 09:39 AM~9072495
> *thanx for the thirteens good looking out
> nice serving last night and koolaids
> final score
> allstars and how high      2
> koolaid                          0
> :roflmao:
> *


o ya :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

*HERES A SNEEK PICK AT TESTING THE 64*


----------



## JOEMAN

> *HERES A SNEEK PICK AT TESTING THE 64*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img


----------



## 559karlo

nice shit and flying to got any pic"s of the actual frame work


----------



## JOEMAN

post later


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Oct 26 2007, 01:22 PM~9090199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big nuts

do u know him!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 09:34 PM~9092896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u know him!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> *HERES A SNEEK PICK AT TESTING THE 64*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!!! :biggrin: . Vato Joey! Doin it Big for the 818!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Oct 29 2007, 12:52 AM~9104620
> *Nice!!!! :biggrin: . Vato Joey! Doin it Big for the 818!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*TRYING HOMIE TRYING TO DO IT BIG*


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

soon


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## pacozloloz

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by pacozloloz_@Oct 30 2007, 06:41 AM~9112698
> *TTT
> *


----------



## chato83

damn joey doing tha damn thing :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS*512*

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 25 2007, 09:55 PM~9086469
> *HERES A SNEEK PICK AT TESTING THE 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 25 2007, 09:55 PM~9086469
> *HERES A SNEEK PICK AT TESTING THE 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: LOOK1NG F1RME DOGG


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Oct 28 2007, 11:52 PM~9104620
> *Nice!!!! :biggrin: . Vato Joey! Doin it Big for the 818!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 31 2007, 08:30 AM~9121818
> *
> *


----------



## THA LIFE

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 15 2007, 07:27 AM~9003909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO HERE TO PURCHASE
> HARD IN DA PAINT
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Oct 31 2007, 11:46 AM~9123472
> *
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 31 2007, 12:27 PM~9123793
> *:biggrin:
> *


a you post whore you got more posts then me fool!!!wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Oct 31 2007, 12:30 PM~9123817
> *yes i do*


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CALiLLAC

JOEY IF YOU POST UP ONE MORE FUCKING EMOTION FACE IM GONNA PUNCH YOU IN THE FACE!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 2 2007, 02:20 AM~9137100
> *JOEY IF YOU POST UP ONE MORE FUCKING EMOTION FACE IM GONNA PUNCH YOU IN THE FACE!!!1 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: uffin:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 2 2007, 09:53 PM~9143926
> *:0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: fuck it !!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Nov 3 2007, 11:06 AM~9145961
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  fuck it !!!!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Nov 4 2007, 09:39 PM~9154884
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

*BUMP*


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Nov 5 2007, 03:42 PM~9160405
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

*TTT*


----------



## 66SS818

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 6 2007, 09:41 PM~9171904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKER


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 6 2007, 08:41 PM~9171904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAVEN'T SEEN YOU IN A WHILE JOEY STILL HAVEN'T CHANGED A BIT LOL. :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CE 707

is that your new toy


----------



## HittinCornerz93

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

wheres all the chippers at ? lets have a carne asada again


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 6 2007, 08:41 PM~9171904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## Black 78 MC

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Nov 8 2007, 02:24 PM~9184570
> *wheres all the chippers at ? lets have a carne asada again
> *


LETS DO IT


----------



## FREAKY TALES

WUS UP JOEY, IS THAT T.C. FOR SALE?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Nov 8 2007, 11:32 PM~9188401
> *WUS UP JOEY, IS THAT T.C. FOR SALE?
> *


yes it is


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 9 2007, 10:25 AM~9190672
> *yes it is
> *


 No it isn't I bought it all ready sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Nov 9 2007, 05:54 PM~9193724
> *No it isn't I bought it all ready sorry. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 15 2007, 12:12 AM~9231878
> *
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Guest

uffin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Nov 15 2007, 03:55 AM~9232358
> *uffin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BOULEVARD-EPT_@Nov 17 2007, 01:42 AM~9246989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 18 2007, 02:21 PM~9253748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP


----------



## conejoz




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Nov 21 2007, 05:14 AM~9272665
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## conejoz

HAPPY THANKS GIVING JOEY HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY HAVE GOOD DAY
FROM RITCH CONEJOS PINSTRIPING


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Nov 22 2007, 07:44 AM~9280847
> *HAPPY THANKS GIVING JOEY HOPE YOU AND THE FAMILY HAVE GOOD DAY
> FROM      RITCH    CONEJOS PINSTRIPING
> *


YOU TO HAVE A GOOD THANKS GIVING ALL SO :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

HAPPY THANKS GIVING JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 23 2007, 10:30 PM~9292378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 24 2007, 11:46 PM~9298290
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

*CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON 
ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED*..........


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 06:37 PM~9302987
> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


give some detail on pumps cylinders 
coils, etc etc......


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 25 2007, 07:49 PM~9303092
> *give some detail on pumps cylinders
> coils, etc etc......
> *


you wont a set up or just parts


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Big Rich




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:37 PM~9302987
> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


GOOD PRICE JOEMAN


----------



## conejoz




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:37 PM~9302987
> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 26 2007, 12:52 AM~9305273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:37 PM~9302987
> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


----------



## Black 78 MC

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Beanerking1

wassup joey i was wanting to get a quote if you can on a 3 pump settup.
all chrome with chrome fitting upgrades as well as chrome hard line returns.
3 italian dumps, chrome 8's and 14's, # 9 gears all the way around, steel braided lines for the rear, if you have them. shipped to az 86401. i will be getting this pretty soon. thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 06:37 PM~9302987
> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


i can get the special with the dozen tamales :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 28 2007, 03:41 PM~9326143
> *wassup joey i was wanting to get a quote if you can on a 3 pump settup.
> all chrome with chrome fitting upgrades as well as chrome hard line returns.
> 3 italian dumps, chrome 8's and 14's, # 9 gears all the way around, steel braided lines for the rear, if you have them. shipped to az 86401. i will be getting this pretty soon. thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


it can be done


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny+Nov 28 2007, 03:41 PM~9326143-->
> 
> 
> 
> wassup joey i was wanting to get a quote if you can on a 3 pump settup.
> all chrome with chrome fitting upgrades as well as chrome hard line returns.
> 3 italian dumps, chrome 8's and 14's, # 9 gears all the way around, steel braided lines for the rear, if you have them. shipped to az 86401. i will be getting this pretty soon. thanks homie :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOEMAN_@Nov 29 2007, 03:16 AM~9329520
> *it can be done
> *


cool just give me a price on what it will be, oh what pumps do you use or do you have your own pumps? it doesn't matter i was just wondering :biggrin: later


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 29 2007, 08:50 AM~9330377
> *cool just give me a price on what it will be, oh what pumps do you use or do you have your own pumps? it doesn't matter i was just wondering :biggrin:  later
> *


i will have that price later today


----------



## Beanerking1

not a problem , thanks for your time big dog :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Nov 29 2007, 10:30 AM~9331091
> *not a problem , thanks for your time big dog :biggrin:
> *


OK :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:37 PM~9302987
> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


TODA TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:37 PM~9302987
> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Nov 29 2007, 09:33 PM~9337092
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 25 2007, 10:52 PM~9305273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## conejoz

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:37 PM~9302987
> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 06:37 PM~9302987
> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


Any applications for Credit, Is there A credit Dept. for finacing!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Dec 4 2007, 12:35 PM~9371508
> *Any applications for Credit, Is there A credit Dept. for finacing!!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya cash :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 100spoke

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 6 2007, 11:17 PM~7848378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have a belly split on this?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Dec 10 2007, 10:36 PM~9423186
> *do you have a belly split on this?
> *


YES I DO :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Joey, I want to chrome my Bumpers. Know anyone, Is Astro any good. There charging me about 800 for both bumpers!!!!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## conejoz

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 07:37 PM~9302987
> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 20 2007, 05:26 PM~9495639
> *:biggrin:
> CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: Soon!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Dec 22 2007, 01:44 AM~9507187
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: Soon!!!!!
> *


its all good


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 22 2007, 12:12 PM~9508706
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## BAGO




----------



## CE 707




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 23 2007, 09:16 PM~9518184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MERRY FU$%$N CHRISTMAS


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 24 2007, 01:01 PM~9521779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## My98Lincoln

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 25 2007, 09:37 PM~9302987
> *CHRISTMAS SPECIAL I GOT GOING ON
> ON A TWO PUMP BASIC SET UP ALL CHROME WITH 6 BATTERS FOR $ 1850.00 INSTALLED..........
> *


dAMN!!! I WISH I LIVED IN CALI... gOING TO HAVE TO FIND SOMEBODY TO DO IT AT THAT PRICE HERE IN CENTRAL FL... :|


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 26 2007, 07:54 PM~9537831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## conejoz

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

JOEY GIVE ME A CALL :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 26 2007, 11:47 PM~9539610
> *:biggrin:
> *






:thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 26 2007, 07:54 PM~9537831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## juiced79regal

clean regal got any more pics.


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Happy New Year Vato!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

uhh why arent you at the picnic


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Texaswayz

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:01 PM~8064381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 15 2007, 05:37 PM~8563456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE I DONE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## conejoz

happy new year homie to you and your family and tell jack whats up


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jan 2 2008, 04:28 PM~9589644
> *happy new year homie to you and your family and tell jack whats up
> *


cool thanks homie


----------



## conejoz




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## conejoz

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*ANY NEW YEAR SPECIALS* :dunno:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

What's up Joey, have you finished Carey's car yet!!!!! I want to check it out. What's up with the Caddy you still have it, I like it the car is clean. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jan 4 2008, 05:25 PM~9608510
> *What's up Joey, have you finished Carey's car yet!!!!! I want to check it out. What's up with the Caddy you still have it, I like it the car is clean. :biggrin:
> *


JUST LET KNOW AND ALL MOST DONE JUST GOT SET BACKI A LIL COME BUY ANY TIME HOMIE CALL ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## hoppin62

[/quote]

I guess I'm going to have to come out with another 76 Regal


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## conejoz

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

>


I guess I'm going to have to come out with another 76 Regal 
[/quote]
YES SIR BUT YOU WONT DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 4 2008, 07:21 PM~9608925
> *JUST LET KNOW AND ALL MOST DONE JUST GOT SET BACKI A LIL COME BUY ANY TIME HOMIE CALL ME UP :biggrin:
> *


DO U STILL HAVE THE LAC WHAT ARE U ASKING FOR IT AND I LOOKING FOR A TRADE AND WHAT FOR ?


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## hoppin62

> I guess I'm going to have to come out with another 76 Regal


YES SIR BUT YOU WONT DO IT :biggrin:
[/quote]

I may just do it! On Tru-Spokes too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> YES SIR BUT YOU WONT DO IT :biggrin:


I may just do it! On Tru-Spokes too :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]
YA RIGHT YOUR GOING TO LAY AND PLAY THATS ALL YOU GOING TO DO YOU DONT WONT TO COME AND PLAY WITH THE BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> I may just do it! On Tru-Spokes too :0 :biggrin:


YA RIGHT YOUR GOING TO LAY AND PLAY THATS ALL YOU GOING TO DO YOU DONT WONT TO COME AND PLAY WITH THE BIG DOG :biggrin:
[/quote]
hey homie what did pops say about the 38


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

What's Crackin

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Jan 6 2008, 09:18 PM~9625218
> *What's Crackin
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


*WHATS UP FUCKER HOP YOUR SHIT ALL READY* :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 6 2008, 11:18 PM~9626786
> *WHATS UP FUCKER HOP YOUR SHIT ALL READY :biggrin:
> *


I know huh?


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

What's up homie


----------



## 81JuicedCaddy

Hey Joey i need your help.... im saul from progressives' nephew.... my front wont lock up.... my solenoid just clicks and its grounded right... let me know if you have any advise....


----------



## conejoz

just passin by homie keepin you on top :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz

thanx for the help joey :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 81JuicedCaddy_@Jan 7 2008, 01:28 PM~9631147
> *Hey Joey i need your help.... im saul from progressives' nephew.... my front wont lock up.... my solenoid just clicks and its grounded right... let me know if you have any advise....
> *


just call me homie 818 331 8017


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jan 7 2008, 07:02 PM~9633763
> *thanx for the help joey :thumbsup:
> *


ANY TIME CONEJO :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

you the man :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Jan 7 2008, 07:45 PM~9634132
> *you the man  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jan 7 2008, 01:22 PM~9631098
> *What's up homie
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 7 2008, 08:41 PM~9634838
> *:werd:  :werd:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 you know your my HERO. j/k :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Jan 7 2008, 11:46 PM~9637016
> *you know your my HERO. j/k :roflmao:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:0 *I WANT TO FLIP MY OLDS* :cheesy:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

so what up big guy see you do'in big thang once agian for the 2008


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 9 2008, 02:13 PM~9649820
> *:0 I WANT TO FLIP MY OLDS :cheesy:
> *


LETS DO IT BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 9 2008, 02:19 PM~9649869
> *so what up big guy see you do'in big thang once agian for the 2008
> *


TRYING BIG DOG :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

we need to do something with the back of my runner. :cheesy:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 9 2008, 03:47 PM~9650579
> *TRYING BIG DOG :biggrin:
> *


i see team allstrars / how high are taking over now


----------



## conejoz

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Jan 10 2008, 12:00 AM~9655425
> *we need to do something with the back of my runner. :cheesy:
> *


 :loco: :banghead: :ugh:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 10 2008, 12:06 AM~9655935
> *i see team allstrars / how high are taking over now
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## conejoz

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 9 2008, 03:46 PM~9650575
> *LETS DO IT BIG DOG :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

what u up to hoey you gettng down like james brown or what my guy what u got in the works homie u busy at the shop doggie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttt 4 hoey


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 12 2008, 02:25 PM~9676479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*YES SIR* :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Jan 12 2008, 06:30 AM~9674654
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## wence

WHAT'S UP JOEY... TTT


----------



## kerncountyhopper

keep putting it down big dog that was some tight work @ your shop dogie cant wiat to stsrt mines uffin: uffin: ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jan 13 2008, 01:06 AM~9680436
> *WHAT'S UP JOEY... TTT
> *


whats up wence how you doing


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Jan 13 2008, 09:57 PM~9686881
> * ttt
> *


----------



## Guest

Whats up..


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jan 14 2008, 12:59 AM~9688629
> *Whats up..
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE :cheesy:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 14 2008, 12:05 AM~9688665
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE :cheesy:
> *


Hey My cousin is selling a cutless in the Valle. So if you know someone, its cut already.


----------



## kerncountyhopper

how much got pics


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 14 2008, 12:29 AM~9688802
> *how much got pics
> *


Ill be puting it up tomarrow..


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttt 4 the homie joey wut it dew


----------



## conejoz

just passin thru :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

QUE HONDAS JOEY


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 15 2008, 06:54 PM~9704336
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 15 2008, 12:32 PM~9701205
> *QUE HONDAS JOEY
> *


whats up homie


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

what's crackin big dogg.


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Jan 16 2008, 12:29 AM~9707385
> *what's crackin big dogg.
> *


whats up foo :cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jan 16 2008, 04:25 PM~9712098
> *
> *


WHATS UP LOCO WHEN YOU READY TO CUT ONE OF YOUR CARS


----------



## wence

TTT FOR MR. JOEY...


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jan 17 2008, 12:40 AM~9716570
> *TTT FOR MR. JOEY...
> *


come buy the house homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## conejoz




----------



## chevy_boy

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 17 2008, 07:26 AM~9717699
> *:biggrin:
> *



PM SENT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Jan 17 2008, 04:31 PM~9720638
> *PM SENT
> *


cool


----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttt for joey what up baby boy lets flip the wagon :nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

:uh:


> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 18 2008, 12:55 AM~9724800
> *ttt for joey what up baby boy lets flip the wagon :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 18 2008, 05:49 AM~9725304
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: so what up baby boy u know im j/k ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:uh:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*TTT*


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## Southside01

whats new, no new hopper yet?
post what you working on.
did you sell the wagon yet? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 20 2008, 08:06 AM~9738372
> *whats new, no new hopper yet?
> post what you working on.
> did you sell the wagon yet? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


stell got it


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 20 2008, 10:13 AM~9738802
> *stell got it
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

Wup Homie, Hey put up some pic's of Carey's car.....I want to see it :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jan 21 2008, 03:37 PM~9748247
> *Wup Homie, Hey put up some pic's of Carey's car.....I want to see it :biggrin:
> *


OK WHEN IT STOP RAINING


----------



## wence

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

What state are you in, for the people that dont have the area codes memorized


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 22 2008, 06:03 AM~9754072
> *What state are you in, for the people that dont have the area codes memorized
> *


IM CA LA


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Jan 24 2008, 09:07 AM~9771462
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*TTT FOR THE 818*


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Jan 24 2008, 05:44 PM~9775355
> *
> *


whats it loco how you doing


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## OneStopCustoms

sup joey... this is nacho, what you up too these days?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 25 2008, 09:30 AM~9780796
> *sup joey... this is nacho, what you up too these days?
> *


whats up loco how you doing are you stell saleing coils do you have any right now hit me back


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 25 2008, 09:36 AM~9780824
> *whats up loco how you doing are you stell saleing coils do you have any right now hit me back
> *



none in stock, probably when I come back from Mexico brother.


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## conejoz

TTT


----------



## Rat1

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 26 2007, 12:52 AM~9305273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jan 27 2008, 06:12 PM~9797899
> *TTT
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

:0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Jan 29 2008, 05:54 AM~9811110
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## conejoz

TTT


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

TTT FOR THE HOMIE JOE....


----------



## conejoz

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jan 30 2008, 12:55 PM~9822607
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE JOE....
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## conejoz

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:nicoderm:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Jan 27 2008, 10:35 PM~9799504
> *
> *











Look Joe...Rat is in the pic too...rite next to ya.....hahahah


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 5 2008, 01:32 AM~9867950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Joe...Rat is in the pic too...rite next to ya.....hahahah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rat1

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 5 2008, 02:32 AM~9867950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Joe...Rat is in the pic too...rite next to ya.....hahahah
> *


ha ha ha


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 5 2008, 01:32 AM~9867950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look Joe...Rat is in the pic too...rite next to ya.....hahahah
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

what's going onn joey!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 7 2008, 09:54 AM~9885804
> *what's going onn joey!!!!
> *


NOT MUCH BIG DOG


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 7 2008, 10:06 AM~9885875
> *NOT MUCH BIG DOG
> *


thanks 4 passing by our topic


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Feb 7 2008, 11:36 AM~9886480
> *thanks 4 passing by our topic
> *


any time loco


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 7 2008, 09:46 PM~9891716
> *any time loco
> *


STAY UP FOOL


----------



## JOEMAN

all right


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## conejoz

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 559karlo

I sent u a pm hope u could get back to me on that thanks :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

ttt

ese mi joey, what's happening... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up loco how you been


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## wence

:biggrin: TTT FOR MR JOEY... THE FISH ARE CALLING....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## wence

:biggrin: DOUBLE POST :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 16 2008, 08:01 AM~9956687
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

what's up joeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!










:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 17 2008, 03:35 PM~9964526
> *what's up joeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 17 2008, 03:35 PM~9964526
> *what's up joeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

:uh: :twak:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 19 2008, 06:40 AM~9977330
> *:uh:  :twak:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :buttkick: :tongue:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## kerncountyhopper

TTT


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Feb 20 2008, 07:32 PM~9990610
> *
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

WHATS UP JOEY WEB DONT HEAR FROM YOU NO MORE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 21 2008, 05:17 PM~9998048
> *WHATS UP JOEY WEB DONT HEAR FROM YOU NO MORE :biggrin:
> *


just here lay'n low


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 22 2008, 02:50 AM~10002881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 22 2008, 01:50 AM~10002881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


your tags are expired :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 24 2008, 11:37 AM~10017574
> *:biggrin: ttt
> *


whats up loco


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 24 2008, 02:46 PM~10018464
> *whats up loco
> *


where all the hops @ tonight joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 24 2008, 05:13 PM~10019316
> *where all the hops @ tonight joey
> *


I DONT KNOW LOCO WERE YOU AT ESE


----------



## DREAM ON

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## conejoz

JUST PASSIN BY :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Feb 25 2008, 11:20 PM~10031341
> *JUST PASSIN BY :thumbsup:
> *


OK COOL HOMIE


----------



## Por313Vida

WHERE ARE THE PICS AT?


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP HOMIE HOWS IT GOING!!! FINISHED CAREY'S CAR YET :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 26 2008, 01:40 PM~10034853
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS AT?
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Feb 26 2008, 02:26 PM~10035229
> *WUP HOMIE HOWS IT GOING!!! FINISHED CAREY'S CAR YET :biggrin:
> *


buy this week it will bee done


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

what's up joey!!! have you come up with 3500 i'm waiting the car is ready to roll!


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 26 2008, 07:21 PM~10037668
> *buy this week it will bee done
> *


coo you should post some pic's :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Feb 28 2008, 05:30 PM~10052872
> *coo you should post some pic's :biggrin:
> *


i will next week :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Feb 18 2008, 11:27 AM~9970264
> *:biggrin:
> *


THAT MF IS SWANGIN HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by Rat1_@Jan 27 2008, 10:35 PM~9799504
> *
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 1 2008, 10:09 PM~9583941
> *:biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Nov 6 2007, 10:41 PM~9171904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 7 2007, 12:16 AM~7848376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 SALE
> *



CLEAN LAC HOMIE
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by G~TIMES~4~LIFE_@May 16 2007, 11:50 PM~7921105
> *:0 CHENTE AINT PLAYING GOOD THING HES IN OUR TEAM  :biggrin:
> *



I LIKE THE LOC UP ON THAT WHAT STROKE IN THAT BITCH


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by chato83_@May 28 2007, 11:31 PM~7997252
> *Joey is doing them Dirty  :biggrin:
> *



LOOKING GOOD


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 6 2007, 06:24 PM~8487426
> *:0 JOEY PUTTING IT DOWN IN Bakersfield Nationals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 15 2007, 06:24 PM~8563361
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :machinegun:


----------



## chevyman

> *HERES A SNEEK PICK AT TESTING THE 64*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

BIG JOE DOING IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 29 2008, 09:40 AM~10057638
> *BIG JOE DOING IT!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## showandgo

hey fool you heading to az


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 29 2008, 08:29 PM~10061803
> *hey fool you heading to az
> *


NA


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## himbone

> *HERES A SNEEK PICK AT TESTING THE 64*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE IT NEEDS TO GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

not realy that what the costumer whats that what he gets


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

what up out there dogie :nicoderm:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 21 2007, 05:21 AM~7520251
> *FULL FRAMES 1500.00 WE DO IT ALL JUST GIVE ME A CALL 818 974 3965
> *


whats 1500 for a frame itslef or frame wrap?


----------



## conejoz




----------



## Ganso313

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP JOEY!!! WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO PICK UP THE CAR!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## conejoz

:uh:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## conejoz




----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## conejoz

stikers :ugh:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyman

HOW MUUCH ARE FULL FRAME RAP GOING FOR???


----------



## conejoz

dam it bevis :twak:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Mar 12 2008, 04:39 AM~10149531
> *stikers :ugh:
> *


sorry today i will pick them up today


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Mar 12 2008, 10:23 PM~10156746
> *HOW MUUCH ARE FULL FRAME RAP GOING FOR???
> *


1500


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

lil back yard hop getting ready for anything


----------



## conejoz

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: memer me :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 13 2008, 09:32 PM~10163496
> *
> lil back yard hop getting ready for anything
> *


WHAT KIND OF SET UP ON THIS ONE?


----------



## JOEMAN

for pumps


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

four pumps to the nose. just kidding whats joey i was waiting all day yesterday


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 17 2008, 09:01 AM~10186869
> *four pumps to the nose. just kidding whats joey i was waiting all day yesterday
> *


WAS AY A PARTY SORRY I WILL CALL YOU LATER


----------



## conejoz

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 17 2008, 07:12 PM~10192479
> *WAS AY A PARTY SORRY I WILL CALL YOU LATER
> *


----------



## conejoz

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 17 2008, 08:01 AM~10186869
> *four pumps to the nose. just kidding whats joey i was waiting all day yesterday
> *


join the club been waiting 2 weeks :angry:


----------



## conejoz

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Mar 17 2008, 08:01 AM~10186869
> *four pumps to the nose. just kidding whats joey i was waiting all day yesterday
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


> _Originally posted by chevyman_@Feb 29 2008, 12:25 AM~10056154
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 25 2007, 09:55 PM~9086469
> *HERES A SNEEK PICK AT TESTING THE 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 19 2008, 10:20 PM~10211795
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:wave:


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 22 2008, 12:09 AM~10227502
> *:wave:
> *


whats up foo how u been hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Mar 22 2008, 01:48 AM~10227769
> *TTT
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

the belly done on a g body


----------



## JOEMAN

[IMG







]http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h136/JOJO87-87/100_3482.jpg[/IMG]
belly done on a towncar ant the set up


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 22 2008, 09:10 AM~10229069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the belly done on a g body
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN+Mar 22 2008, 09:13 AM~10229081-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h136/JOJO87-87/100_3482.jpg[/IMG]
> belly done on a towncar ant the set up
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lincoln belly looks good, and this g body frame-thats how you wrap a belly, you need to give classes on how to do it :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOEMAN_@Mar 22 2008, 09:10 AM~10229069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the belly done on a g body
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 22 2008, 08:54 AM~10229005
> *whats up foo how u been hit me up :biggrin:
> *


I will dogg, lots of shit been going around here with the cops and all....you know!! :guns: I'll hit you up when I get a chance


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 23 2008, 12:39 AM~10233306
> *I will dogg, lots of shit been going around here with the cops and all....you know!! :guns:  I'll hit you up when I get a chance
> *


sound good loco


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Mar 23 2008, 10:28 PM~10239301
> *    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Mar 24 2008, 02:33 PM~10243637
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP JOEY!!! WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO PICK UP THE HOPPER!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP JOEY!!! WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO PICK UP THE HOPPER!!!!


----------



## 559karlo

send you a pic tomorrow after i change the springs thanks for the 411 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 25 2008, 08:46 PM~10256149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send you a pic tomorrow after i change the springs thanks for the 411    :biggrin:
> *


clean car homie like i sead hit me back


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

LOOKING GOOD JOEY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SOUTH SIDE_@Mar 26 2008, 02:00 PM~10261308
> *LOOKING GOOD JOEY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SOUTH SIDE_@Mar 26 2008, 02:00 PM~10261308
> *LOOKING GOOD JOEY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

sorry homie didnt have a chance to try out the car with the other gears let u know in the morning thanks 4 all the 411


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 27 2008, 09:39 PM~10273375
> *sorry homie didnt have a chance to try out the car with the other gears let u know in the morning thanks 4 all the 411
> *


are right homie let me know


----------



## JOEMAN

a lil show i went to see what it wood do


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 27 2008, 10:29 PM~10273852
> *:thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## 559karlo

hell ya thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo

hope u like :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 28 2008, 10:31 PM~10281684
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope u like :biggrin:
> *


oooooooooooooo yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## 559karlo

I DONT KNOW BUT JOE IS ONE COOL DUDE.  THANKS 4 ALL THE HELP MY CAR IS DOING MUCH BETTER THANKS 4 ALL THE 411 LIL STUFF MAKES A DIFFERENCE :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Mar 30 2008, 10:07 PM~10294309
> *I DONT KNOW BUT JOE IS ONE COOL DUDE.    THANKS 4 ALL THE HELP MY CAR IS DOING MUCH BETTER THANKS 4 ALL THE 411  LIL STUFF MAKES A DIFFERENCE  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you homie :cheesy:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 30 2008, 02:07 PM~10290623
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 27 2008, 10:18 PM~10273762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a lil show i went to see what it wood do
> *


JOEY THE 64 IS NICE HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## conejoz




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## SGV-POMONA

:thumbsup: TTT FOR THE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 2 2008, 10:11 PM~10322226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up joe show us that car clowning. Is that the car u were telling me about :0


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Apr 2 2008, 08:24 PM~10321112
> *:thumbsup: TTT FOR THE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Apr 2 2008, 08:24 PM~10321112
> *:thumbsup: TTT FOR THE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## 559karlo

what up bro is that regal done show some pics when done thanks :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 3 2008, 08:50 PM~10330294
> *what up bro is that regal done show some pics when done thanks :biggrin:
> *


ITS GONE ALL READY IT WENT BACK TO THE IE


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 3 2008, 08:51 PM~10330311
> *ITS GONE ALL READY IT WENT BACK TO THE IE
> *


dam that sucks regal gone also


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 3 2008, 09:15 PM~10330539
> *dam that sucks regal gone also
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## 155/80/13

:biggrin:
[/quote]

you sold the ride? how far are the arms extended


----------



## JOEMAN

> :biggrin:


you sold the ride? how far are the arms extended
[/quote]
NOT YET 2 INCHES


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## MistahCadillacx3

put that caddy on the bumper joeman hahaha


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Apr 5 2008, 10:22 PM~10345247
> *put that caddy on the bumper joeman hahaha
> *


JUST BUY IT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

You ****** are snappin!!! :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:uh:


> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Apr 7 2008, 08:13 PM~10360147
> *You ****** are snappin!!! :0  :0
> *


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 7 2008, 08:19 PM~10360191
> *:uh:
> *



fine whould you pefure if I take my compliment back?? :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Apr 7 2008, 08:22 PM~10360223
> *fine whould you pefure if I take my compliment back?? :dunno:
> *


its not like that.. snapping the world its all good .good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

HEARD YOU HAVE A MONTE FOR SALE .....WHERE THE PICS DOGGY???


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 7 2008, 10:31 PM~10361380
> *HEARD YOU HAVE A MONTE FOR SALE .....WHERE THE PICS DOGGY???
> *


LOOK UP 87 MONTE CARLO LS


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 7 2008, 08:27 PM~10360244
> *its not like that.. snapping the world its all good .good looking out :biggrin:
> *


I like the white wagon goin one sick  

keep pumpin um out mang
:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Apr 7 2008, 11:54 PM~10361820
> *I like the white wagon goin one sick
> 
> keep pumpin um out mang
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

what's up joey!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 10 2008, 08:13 AM~10380485
> *what's up joey!
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

what up joe man :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 10 2008, 09:53 PM~10387604
> *what up joe man :biggrin:
> *


not much homie bring


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

WHAT UP JOEY


----------



## UpstateRider

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI....cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Apr 14 2008, 04:46 PM~10415219
> *WHAT UP JOEY
> *


whats up loco


----------



## 559karlo

what up :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Apr 14 2008, 09:20 PM~10417929
> *what  up  :biggrin:
> *


not much homie


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 15 2008, 11:06 PM~10427364
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

monte in the making let u know :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

That wagon frame is fully wrapped right??

Dumb question I know :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:wave: 
What Up Joey!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Here's some pix of my Big Body lac..Hydros by Joey's Hydraulics. Thanx for a job well done homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 21 2008, 11:14 PM~10472667
> *Here's some pix of my Big Body lac..Hydros by Joey's Hydraulics. Thanx for a job well done homie!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

> Here's some pix of my Big Body lac..Hydros by Joey's Hydraulics. Thanx for a job well done homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey man did you use the rattle can splatter paint or the spray gun one?


----------



## JOEMAN

> Here's some pix of my Big Body lac..Hydros by Joey's Hydraulics. Thanx for a job well done homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey man did you use the rattle can splatter paint or the spray gun one?
> 
> 
> 
> know i did not.
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

SO WHERE YOU WORKING AT NOW JOEY


----------



## paulani143

Joey
Is the LS still for sale? I decided not to complete the El Co,the deal fell thru so its up for sale again.
Paul


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by paulani143_@Apr 24 2008, 09:28 AM~10492686
> *Joey
> Is the LS still for sale? I decided not to complete the El Co,the deal fell thru so its up for sale again.
> Paul
> *


lets finch it loco


----------



## FREAKY TALES

WUS UP JOEY!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FREAKYTALES_@Apr 24 2008, 07:40 PM~10497116
> *WUS UP JOEY!!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 25 2008, 08:31 PM~10505865
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

what up joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 26 2008, 03:28 PM~10509925
> *what up joey
> *


NOT MUCH


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 21 2008, 11:14 PM~10472667
> *Here's some pix of my Big Body lac..Hydros by Joey's Hydraulics. Thanx for a job well done homie!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookes good homie keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SOUTH SIDE_@Apr 27 2008, 12:22 AM~10512644
> *lookes good homie keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

ttt for the homie :cheesy:


----------



## david-corky

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 28 2008, 07:35 AM~10519667
> *:cheesy:
> *


hey Joey wutz up bro can you through a shout out about the hop that we are putting on? 
on Sept 21/2008 and we are doing something new this year! 
grudge match!!!!
with prizes so come out and tell everyone it's first come first serve till we run out of space, and it's going to happen right here in the valley :biggrin: the Big 818 is doing it again ........


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by david-corky_@Apr 28 2008, 10:40 AM~10521305
> *hey Joey wutz up bro can you through a shout out about the hop that we are putting on?
> on Sept 21/2008 and we are doing something new this year!
> grudge match!!!!
> with prizes so come out and tell everyone it's first come first serve till we run out of space, and it's going to happen right here in the valley :biggrin:  the Big 818 is doing it again ........
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 21 2007, 09:40 PM~7953011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:00 PM~8064375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 7 2007, 11:00 PM~8064375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 29 2008, 10:55 PM~10538319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice

wus up big homie


----------



## BLVDloco

any news homie


----------



## BLVDloco

any news homie


----------



## TAYLORMADE

Hey Joe,what that luxury do,u got in the classifieds? Any pics? uffin:


----------



## 559karlo

thats what im talking about :biggrin: swing that shiiiiiiiiiiiiit :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 1 2008, 07:57 PM~10555741
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

WHAT UP JOEY


----------



## david-corky

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 2 2008, 02:02 PM~10561237
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey Joey can you lend me a hand in this Hop, ( "grudge match" ) on September 21st for the Car Show? :biggrin: I really need your help on this?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@May 3 2008, 12:27 AM~10565289
> * WHAT UP JOEY
> *


whats up


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by david-corky_@May 3 2008, 10:11 AM~10566462
> *hey Joey can you lend me a hand in this Hop, ( "grudge match" ) on September 21st for the Car Show?  :biggrin: I really need your help on this?
> *


like what can i help you out with call me 818 331 8017


----------



## JOEMAN

*come out soon*


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 3 2008, 08:55 PM~10569926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come out soon
> *


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 3 2008, 10:38 PM~10570198
> *:0
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 3 2008, 10:28 PM~10570411
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 4 2008, 01:09 PM~10572503
> *
> *


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 5 2008, 10:02 PM~10585229
> *:biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@May 5 2008, 10:16 PM~10585389
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

:biggrin: wusup big homie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 6 2008, 08:12 PM~10594320
> *:biggrin: wusup big homie
> *


just here working


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 7 2008, 12:16 AM~10596486
> *just here working
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt homie


----------



## Black 78 MC

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 7 2008, 02:07 PM~10600775
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanks joey for your support. Rick said hurry up with that single ,so he has somebody to play with....


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 8 2008, 09:49 PM~10613110
> *Thanks joey for your support. Rick said hurry up with that single ,so he has somebody to play with....
> *


JUST GOT BACK HOMIE THANKS FOR EVERY THING RON AND RICK WILL BE READY IN A BOUT THREE WEEKS WITH THE SINGLE PUMP AGIN THANK YOU.... SEE YOU SOON  :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## allbluedup




----------



## BLVDloco




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@May 10 2008, 10:04 PM~10626327
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 10 2008, 10:06 PM~10626343
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

whats up homie how everthing doing with your shop im ready to take my car to you let me know


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SOUTH SIDE_@May 11 2008, 05:58 PM~10630750
> *whats up homie how everthing doing with your shop im ready to take my car to you let me know
> *


ALL MOST READY FOR YOU


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## allbluedup

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

:biggrin: :0 :0 :0 joeys hydraulics :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: sneack peck of blvd loco


> thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 joeys hydraulics :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: sneack peck of blvd loco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOOKING GOOD BLVDloco*
Click to expand...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 29 2008, 10:52 PM~10538298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 *HOLLY SMOKES LOOKS GOOD* :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 13 2008, 06:00 PM~10648033
> *LOOKING GOOD BLVDloco
> *


 :cheesy:  thanks homie


----------



## BLVDloco

:wave: :wave: :wave: so wats up joey when m i ganna bring u dose armenian pizzas homie :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

:wave: :wave: :wave: so wats up joey when m i ganna bring u dose armenian pizzas homie :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

:wave: :wave: :wave: wus up joey when m i ganna bring u dose armenian pizzas :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 13 2008, 09:05 PM~10649899
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: wus up joey when m i ganna bring u dose armenian pizzas :biggrin:
> *


 :0 THERE GOOD I ALWAYS EAT THEM :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 14 2008, 08:29 AM~10652649
> *:0 THERE GOOD I ALWAYS EAT THEM :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: i know homie i havent eat them for along time homie :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL

WHAT'S UP JOEY IS MY REGAL READY.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@May 14 2008, 06:04 PM~10656771
> *WHAT'S UP JOEY IS MY REGAL READY.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0* YOU COMING WITH A HOPPER ALSO* :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@May 14 2008, 06:04 PM~10656771
> *WHAT'S UP JOEY IS MY REGAL READY.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 14 2008, 08:29 AM~10652649
> *:0 THERE GOOD I ALWAYS EAT THEM :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BLVDloco

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 14 2008, 04:23 PM~10656050
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  i know homie i havent eat them for along time homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 15 2008, 04:38 PM~10664494
> *:biggrin:
> *


  was up homie hows everything


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 15 2008, 06:53 PM~10665531
> *  was up homie hows everything
> *


----------



## BLVDloco

morning bump homie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 16 2008, 08:03 AM~10669635
> *morning bump homie
> *


whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 16 2008, 11:21 AM~10670942
> *whats up homie
> *


notin much g :biggrin:


----------



## brn2ridelo

how much for a basic whammy pump setup


----------



## JOEMAN

do you wont to wrap it and how many batters


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 17 2008, 12:59 AM~10675539
> *do you wont to wrap it and how many batters
> *


no wrap just basic front n back 6 batt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 17 2008, 08:54 AM~10676353
> *no wrap just basic front n back 6 batt
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Joey ,that 64 is it a new car???? aint seen it before. Or is it an older pic?????


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 16 2008, 09:57 PM~10674525
> *how much for a basic whammy pump setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*whats up bro*


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 29 2008, 10:52 PM~10538298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the 64 is looking good homie keep up the good work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SOUTH SIDE_@May 18 2008, 02:14 PM~10681435
> *the 64 is looking good homie keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

hit me up homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 20 2008, 09:54 AM~10695548
> *TO DA TOP :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 20 2008, 11:39 AM~10696281
> *:biggrin: x2
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## mr. cadlac

how much for a shirt???


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mr. cadlac_@May 21 2008, 04:05 PM~10706482
> *how much for a shirt???
> *


20.00


----------



## BLVDloco

:biggrin: thanks homie i love da car ima try 2 get that video we took of my car hopping :biggrin: :cheesy: 

hit me up l8ter or 2moro


----------



## mr. cadlac

i'll take one


----------



## 310~SFCC

> :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 joeys hydraulics :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: sneack peck of blvd loco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY DID HOMIE HAVE HIS TRUNK CLEAN LIKE THAT ALREADY OR DID YOU DO THAT FOR HIM...CLEAN WORK BTW
Click to expand...


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 21 2008, 05:05 PM~10706919
> *HEY DID HOMIE HAVE HIS TRUNK CLEAN LIKE THAT ALREADY OR DID YOU DO THAT FOR HIM...CLEAN WORK BTW
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: thanks homie :biggrin: 

joey did everything on da car my car was a vergin and joey poped its cherry :biggrin: :cheesy: 

he hooked it up :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL

WHAT UP BIG JOEY....


----------



## R0L0

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 21 2008, 04:30 PM~10707075
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy: thanks homie :biggrin:
> 
> joey did everything on da car my car was a vergin and joey poped its cherry :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> he hooked it up :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I'D LIKE TO SEE....WISH I WOULD OF TOOKEN MY RIDE TO SOMEBODY WHO REALLY CARED....  

REDS JUST PULLED THE OLD CARPET AND SPRAYED FLAT BLACK OVER EVERYTHING DIDN'T EVEN CLEAN IT UP RIGHT :angry:


----------



## Black 78 MC

call me biotch :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@May 22 2008, 08:28 PM~10716661
> * call me biotch :biggrin:
> *


ok lick balls :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@May 22 2008, 09:35 AM~10711912
> *WHAT UP BIG JOEY....
> *


whats up homie how u doing


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## conejoz

TTT


----------



## allbluedup

wuz homie


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@May 22 2008, 09:50 AM~10712009
> *THAT'S WHAT I'D LIKE TO SEE....WISH I WOULD OF TOOKEN MY RIDE TO SOMEBODY WHO REALLY CARED....
> 
> REDS JUST PULLED THE OLD CARPET AND SPRAYED FLAT BLACK OVER EVERYTHING DIDN'T EVEN CLEAN IT UP RIGHT  :angry:
> *


i know some people just dont care but da homie joey hooked up my car like it was his own :biggrin: thats why i respect em so much and that why his ganna invite me 2 hes house so we could do bbq :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: 

but its cool homie now u know were 2 take ur next car 2 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@May 23 2008, 04:44 PM~10722765
> *wuz homie
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 23 2008, 06:16 PM~10723370
> *i know some people just dont care but da homie joey hooked up my car like it was his own :biggrin: thats why i respect em so much and that why his ganna invite me 2 hes house so we could do bbq :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> but its cool homie now u know were 2 take ur next car 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@May 23 2008, 02:40 PM~10721971
> *TTT
> *


whats up rich need to stop buy pick up u knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 21 2008, 07:15 PM~10708028
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

*TO DA TOP JOEYSHYDRAULICS IN DA 818*


----------



## allbluedup




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 25 2008, 04:43 PM~10734565
> *ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@May 25 2008, 07:39 PM~10735363
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie how you doing


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco

:0


----------



## BLVDloco

joeys hydraulics :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 and blvdloco :cheesy: :0


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 25 2008, 07:29 PM~10735793
> *whats up homie how you doing
> *


whats up ese nothing much


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 26 2008, 05:11 PM~10740596
> *
> 
> joeys hydraulics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0 and blvdloco :cheesy:  :0
> *


*LOOKING GOOD HOMIE* :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 26 2008, 08:15 PM~10741923
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BLVDloco

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@May 26 2008, 08:15 PM~10741923
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 27 2008, 08:11 AM~10744861
> *:biggrin:
> 
> thanks homie :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@May 26 2008, 04:11 PM~10740596
> *
> 
> joeys hydraulics :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0 and blvdloco :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 27 2008, 04:34 PM~10748193
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CadiRolo_@May 27 2008, 04:34 PM~10748193
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


TTT


----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@May 27 2008, 06:09 PM~10748888
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

WHATS UP RAT1 CALL ME


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 27 2008, 07:39 PM~10750128
> *WHATS UP HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


q vole


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@May 28 2008, 05:26 PM~10757047
> *q vole
> *


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 29 2008, 08:22 AM~10761788
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

WHAT'S UP BIG JOEY!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Jun 2 2008, 11:39 AM~10780526
> *WHAT'S UP BIG JOEY!!
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Jun 2 2008, 07:46 PM~10783447
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## wence

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wence

nice work!!!


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

whats up with the cadillac


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Jun 3 2008, 05:27 PM~10790702
> *ttt
> *


x2


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jun 3 2008, 04:31 PM~10790732
> *
> x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jun 3 2008, 01:57 PM~10789086
> *nice work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you homie


----------



## wence




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 2 2008, 11:30 AM~10780797
> *whats up homie :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE!


----------



## Guest

:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jun 3 2008, 02:57 PM~10789086
> *nice work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this spankies caddy?


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

sup joe man


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jun 3 2008, 01:57 PM~10789086
> *nice work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKS GOOD !! *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jun 4 2008, 11:57 AM~10797070
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jun 4 2008, 04:38 PM~10799517
> *is this spankies caddy?
> *


yes it is :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Jun 4 2008, 05:24 PM~10799901
> * sup joe man
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 4 2008, 05:52 PM~10800124
> *LOOKS GOOD !!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## malibuhopper

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by malibuhopper_@Jun 5 2008, 08:05 AM~10804012
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 4 2008, 11:12 PM~10802168
> *yes it is :biggrin:
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIES


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco

joey get at me my cuzins ready for hydros


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jun 6 2008, 06:45 PM~10815870
> *joey get at me my cuzins ready for hydros
> *


hit me up loco


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 7 2008, 01:18 PM~10819353
> *hit me up loco
> *


i tryed homie but ur phones fucked up but ill see u at da meeting 2day :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Jun 7 2008, 05:46 PM~10820323
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up loco


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Jun 8 2008, 03:10 PM~10824326
> *
> *


----------



## BLVDloco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 8 2008, 09:07 PM~10826683
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## wence

:biggrin: yup yup


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## pepe86

whats your address?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by pepe86_@Jun 11 2008, 12:14 AM~10844110
> *whats your address?
> *


im in sylmar


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:wave:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

WHATS UP HOMIE IM READY TO DO MY CAR HIT ME BACK


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP JOEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP JOEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP JOEY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jun 11 2008, 11:05 AM~10846163
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

wus up joey


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jun 12 2008, 09:37 AM~10854236
> *wus up joey
> *


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## mr. cadlac

can you offer any advice for my homie's thread about standing 3 

ridin-slow is his name topic is at the top any help would be appreciated


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr up loco


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttmft top 4 da big homie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jun 12 2008, 11:27 PM~10860765
> *ttmft top 4 da big homie
> *


TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 13 2008, 09:14 AM~10862360
> *TTT
> *


to da top


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

happy fathers day big homie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jun 15 2008, 09:36 PM~10876827
> *happy fathers day big homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*FOUND THIS IN A WEBSITE* :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL

WHAT UP JOEY.......


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jun 16 2008, 08:03 PM~10884191
> *FOUND THIS IN A WEBSITE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its agood times car now lv goofys black and red one


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jun 17 2008, 12:57 PM~10889418
> *WHAT UP JOEY.......
> *


whats up homie how you doing


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

so wats up homie u ganna head out my way


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Jun 17 2008, 02:58 PM~10890262
> *so wats up homie u ganna head out my way
> *


dont know


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1

JOEY I HAVE AN "87 CUTTY" FOR SALE EURO FRONT END ALL ORIGINAL NEVER BEEN CUT...........NEEDS TO GO AS SOON AS POSSIBLE !!!! PM ME IF INTERESTED......
http://i31.tinypic.com/2m6mrz7.jpg
http://i26.tinypic.com/2mnrbcz.jpg


----------



## 66SS818

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 23 2008, 12:20 PM~10932153
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wad up Jo-JO... Heard it's heatin up in the valley.... Finaly Just gettin warm up here..110 today :cheesy:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 24 2008, 12:53 AM~10938092
> *Wad up Jo-JO... Heard it's heatin up in the valley.... Finaly Just gettin warm up here..110 today :cheesy:
> *


ah, you woose buck 20 down here... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Jun 24 2008, 12:56 AM~10938104
> *ah, you woose buck 20 down here... :biggrin:
> *


Eat a dick fool... you comin for the 4th?????110 don't feel like shit when we swiming :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 23 2008, 11:53 PM~10938092
> *Wad up Jo-JO... Heard it's heatin up in the valley.... Finaly Just gettin warm up here..110 today :cheesy:
> *


hell ya its hot out here


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 17 2008, 02:05 PM~10889480
> *its agood times car now lv goofys black and red one
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Jun 24 2008, 07:04 PM~10943648
> *  :nicoderm:
> *


whats up loco  :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :loco: :tongue:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 24 2008, 10:26 PM~10945432
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUP PERRO :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttmft


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 24 2008, 09:39 AM~10939400
> *hell ya its hot out here
> *


The wagon frame is chunked.... You crazy hopping a partail...Fool :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2008, 11:54 PM~10953926
> *The wagon frame is chunked.... You crazy hopping a partail...Fool :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :tears: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 26 2008, 08:32 PM~10960194
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

looking good homie


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttmft


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## conejoz

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jul 2 2008, 04:42 AM~10995525
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TTT :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

a new hopper comeing out


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 2 2008, 10:08 AM~10996997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a new hopper comeing out
> *


seen this in person its a badass mofo its ganna break peoples hearts :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 559karlo

LOOKS NICE WHAT UP JOEMAN :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 2 2008, 11:08 AM~10996997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a new hopper comeing out
> *


WHAT IT DO,DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS ON HOPPING,SINGLE OR DOUBLE,HOW MANY BATT.


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 3 2008, 07:15 AM~11004186
> *WHAT IT DO,DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS ON HOPPING,SINGLE OR DOUBLE,HOW MANY BATT.
> *


16 batters 4 pumps :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 3 2008, 11:29 AM~11005364
> *16 batters 4 pumps :biggrin:
> *


THATS  ,I GOT THE SAME ON MY WAGON ITS DOING GOOD FOR RIGHT NOW,IM PLANNING IN MOVING THE PIVOT 3OR 4 INCHES BACK TO SEE IF IT GETS FEW MORE INCHES.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 3 2008, 11:29 AM~11005364
> *16 batters 4 pumps :biggrin:
> *


have you measured it yet,whats doing inches wise   :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 3 2008, 05:14 PM~11008266
> *have you measured it yet,whats doing inches wise     :biggrin:
> *


89 inchs


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 3 2008, 05:12 PM~11008257
> *THATS    ,I GOT THE SAME ON MY WAGON ITS DOING GOOD FOR RIGHT NOW,IM PLANNING IN MOVING THE PIVOT 3OR 4 INCHES BACK TO SEE IF IT GETS  FEW MORE INCHES.
> 
> 
> *


do you wont to sale da wagon da way it seat


----------



## conejoz




----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 3 2008, 06:20 PM~11008320
> *89 inchs
> *


post pics of the 63 on the bumper,it will be nice to see it up in the air :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 3 2008, 06:22 PM~11008335
> *do you wont to sale da wagon da way it seat
> *



first i have to finish my 61


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 3 2008, 09:50 PM~11009980
> *first i have to finish my 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sale me that one how much as is


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 3 2008, 10:50 PM~11009980
> *first i have to finish my 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its almost done this is an old pic,i have it almost done :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

call me puto :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Jul 3 2008, 10:58 PM~11010423
> *call me puto :biggrin:
> *


u call me ese


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 2 2008, 10:08 AM~10996997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a new hopper comeing out
> *


 :0* 63 LOOKS LIKE ITS READY TO DO ITS THING *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 4 2008, 01:24 PM~11013478
> *:0 63 LOOKS LIKE ITS READY TO DO ITS THING
> *


ya it is :cheesy:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

call me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 2 2008, 09:08 AM~10996997
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a new hopper comeing out
> *


joey who's car is this?


----------



## conejoz

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Jul 7 2008, 09:44 PM~11034370
> *joey who's car is this?
> *


A NEW HOPPER THAT I DID FOR A HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by conejoz_@Jul 7 2008, 10:04 PM~11034572
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt


----------



## Silver

Wusup Joey!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 7 2008, 11:12 PM~11035408
> *A NEW HOPPER THAT I DID FOR A HOMIE
> *


looks good


----------



## 66SS818

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 8 2008, 12:12 AM~11035408
> *A NEW HOPPER THAT I DID FOR A HOMIE
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## Ganso313

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Jul 10 2008, 04:57 PM~11058924
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Jul 10 2008, 07:27 PM~11060130
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Jul 7 2008, 09:44 PM~11034370
> *joey who's car is this?
> *


Sick


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 10:14 PM~11069590
> *Sick
> *


sick what?


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

:thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Jul 12 2008, 10:25 PM~11075203
> *sick what?
> *


Sick dope Ill fly cool should I go on??? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 13 2008, 11:08 AM~11077200
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 13 2008, 01:18 PM~11077682
> *Sick dope Ill fly cool should I go on???  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 559karlo

TTT what up joe man :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707




----------



## 559karlo

still want to know how it did let us know


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 14 2008, 12:05 PM~11084732
> *still want to know how it did let us know
> *


it didn't hop but it looks good


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jul 14 2008, 11:52 AM~11084630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


needit to be there


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 15 2008, 11:23 AM~11093865
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

ALMOST DONE JOE :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 17 2008, 10:16 PM~11117485
> *ALMOST  DONE JOE  :0
> *


IM READY FOR YOU


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## malibuhopper

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by malibuhopper_@Jul 18 2008, 08:00 AM~11119375
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## kerncountyhopper

uffin: :thumbsup: what up joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jul 19 2008, 09:54 AM~11127014
> *uffin:  :thumbsup: what up joey
> *


whats up homie


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

que hodas joey u still in lancaster


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 19 2008, 03:19 PM~11128256
> *que hodas joey u still in lancaster
> *


yep


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

im ready jojo cut my car homie :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 22 2008, 08:34 AM~11147384
> *CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE  :biggrin:
> *


i will call you later homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## chato83

whats up big patna hows it crackn i still aint forgot bout u homie ima give u a call soon homie :biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jul 28 2008, 07:50 PM~11201405
> *whats up big patna hows it crackn i still aint forgot bout u homie ima give u a call soon homie  :biggrin:
> *


cool homie thats goood to here :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

WHAT UP BIG DOGG? I HEAR YOUR OUT HERE IN THE A.V.


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Aug 3 2008, 12:18 PM~11247294
> *WHAT UP BIG  DOGG? I HEAR YOUR OUT HERE IN THE A.V.
> *


for now im moveing back to da valley :biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2008, 04:18 PM~11248647
> *for now im moveing back to da valley :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Aug 3 2008, 05:28 PM~11248717
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2008, 04:18 PM~11248647
> *for now im moveing back to da valley :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Rollin Fleetwood SFV_@Aug 3 2008, 09:55 PM~11250929
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 4 2008, 09:22 AM~11253153
> *:biggrin:
> *


no pics on the 63 impala,will like to see it cathing air :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 4 2008, 12:11 PM~11255302
> *no pics on the 63 impala,will like to see it cathing air :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sold it all ready


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 4 2008, 02:25 PM~11256051
> *sold it all ready
> *


QUOTE(MistahCadillacx3 @ Jul 7 2008, 09:44 PM) 
joey who's car is this?


A NEW HOPPER THAT I DID FOR A HOMIE


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 4 2008, 08:54 PM~11260580
> *QUOTE(MistahCadillacx3 @ Jul 7 2008, 09:44 PM)
> joey who's car is this?
> A NEW HOPPER THAT I DID FOR A HOMIE
> *



 SOLD


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## paulani143

whats up Joey from the 415
I got your new #
how was your trip the Bay Area?
any new bumper hitters on the line?
Im always looking :biggrin: 
"WE DO WHAT WE DO"


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by paulani143_@Aug 5 2008, 06:53 PM~11269190
> *whats up Joey from the 415
> I got your new #
> how was your trip the Bay Area?
> any new bumper hitters on the line?
> Im always looking :biggrin:
> "WE DO WHAT WE DO"
> *


cool


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Aug 6 2008, 05:12 PM~11277795
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW IT GOING LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 8 2008, 01:11 AM~11290495
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW IT GOING LOCO :biggrin:
> *


GOOD,,GOOD.SO YOU ALMOST COME A VISIT US :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Aug 8 2008, 05:57 AM~11291847
> *GOOD,,GOOD.SO YOU ALMOST COME A VISIT US  :biggrin:
> *


*i hope soon*


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 8 2008, 10:15 AM~11292091
> *i hope soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Aug 8 2008, 07:31 AM~11292195
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## showandgo

whats good joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 9 2008, 03:09 PM~11301950
> *whats good joey
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

A NEW HOPPER COMING OUT FROM DA 805


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 11 2008, 09:11 AM~11313727
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP LOCO


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 11 2008, 12:15 PM~11313742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NEW HOPPER COMING OUT FROM DA 805
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP FOOLIO, HEY CAN YOU CALL CAREY HE IS LOOKING FOR YOU HE LOST YOUR # :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 11 2008, 08:15 AM~11313742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NEW HOPPER COMING OUT FROM DA 805
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*damn Joe,... thats pretty smuckin fart using them trailer legs for the body cart...

damn,.. and I though only us crackers had all the good ideas :biggrin:  *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*hey Jerry... I see you  *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:08 PM~11320261
> *damn Joe,... thats pretty smuckin fart using them trailer legs for the body cart...
> 
> damn,.. and I though only us crackers had all the good ideas :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

sup joey is that frist car the new pay day? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:08 PM~11320261
> *damn Joe,... thats pretty smuckin fart using them trailer legs for the body cart...
> 
> damn,.. and I though only us crackers had all the good ideas :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

wass up joey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Aug 12 2008, 08:20 AM~11323151
> *wass up joey!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up op you car all ready :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP ESE VATO LOCO, POOR CAREY YOU WON'T CALL HIM HE WANTS HIS CAR FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 12 2008, 03:00 PM~11324925
> *whats up op you car all ready :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Aug 12 2008, 04:38 PM~11327093
> *WUP ESE VATO LOCO, POOR CAREY YOU WON'T CALL HIM HE WANTS HIS CAR FIXED :biggrin:
> *


lost his number give me his number


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 11 2008, 09:15 AM~11313742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NEW HOPPER COMING OUT FROM DA 805
> *


got damn your fliping cars out like their hot cakes


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 08:09 PM~11320271
> *hey Jerry... I see you
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 12 2008, 11:28 PM~11330497
> *:wave:
> *


Jerry you post slut :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 11 2008, 09:10 PM~11320284
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


x-3 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 11 2008, 09:15 AM~11313742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NEW HOPPER COMING OUT FROM DA 805
> *


 :0 *NICE* :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 13 2008, 06:37 PM~11337344
> *:0 NICE :biggrin:
> *


thank you


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 12 2008, 10:24 PM~11330469
> *got damn your fliping cars out like their hot cakes
> *


looking good homie nice :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 15 2008, 04:25 PM~11353881
> *:biggrin:
> *


Joey what what happened with that piston tank....LMK ....sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 15 2008, 03:34 PM~11353949
> *Joey what what happened with that piston tank....LMK ....sup homie :biggrin:
> *


da fucking guy has not call me so fuck him


----------



## paulani143

I tried calling but you dont answer the fucking phone
whats up w/ that.
LOL
whats up Joey?
what you got on the line/


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by paulani143_@Aug 15 2008, 08:11 PM~11355779
> *I tried calling but you dont answer the fucking phone
> whats up w/ that.
> LOL
> whats up Joey?
> what  you got on the line/
> *


new number 818 455 5081 homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Aug 18 2008, 06:26 PM~11376181
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## paulani143

Joeys Hydraulics in Da 818
Give me a call. I tried your # again no luck
"WE DO WHAT WE DO"


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by paulani143_@Aug 19 2008, 09:07 PM~11388808
> *Joeys Hydraulics in Da 818
> Give me a call. I tried your # again no luck
> "WE DO WHAT WE DO"
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 19 2008, 08:51 PM~11389511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


damn looks like fun :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 19 2008, 09:51 PM~11389511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 looking good man


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 19 2008, 10:45 PM~11390307
> *damn looks like fun :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU. AND IT IS. HOW YOU DOING JERRY.. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 19 2008, 11:32 PM~11390637
> *:0 looking good man
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 20 2008, 09:24 AM~11391930
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 20 2008, 09:01 AM~11392159
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bad-Influnce

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 19 2008, 11:32 PM~11390637
> *:0 looking good man
> *


damn thats a tight ass pic. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 11 2008, 08:15 AM~11313742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NEW HOPPER COMING OUT FROM DA 805
> *



What it dew?? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN+Aug 19 2008, 10:51 PM~11389511-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> plus this fool is on the phone,,,double negitive,,,,,,,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-4_PLAY!_@Aug 19 2008, 11:45 PM~11390307
> *damn looks like fun :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No shit huh,,,,crazy ass JOE :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 20 2008, 10:29 PM~11399360
> *plus this fool is on the phone,,,double negitive,,,,,,,
> No shit huh,,,,crazy ass JOE :0
> *


you know i do it :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 19 2008, 11:09 PM~11390794
> *THANK YOU. AND IT IS. HOW YOU DOING JERRY.. :biggrin:
> *


DOING GOOD  JUST REAL BUSY OVER HERE BUILDING CARS FULL TIME NOW


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 19 2008, 09:51 PM~11389511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


BAD ASS RIDE JOEMAN ON THE FREEWAY FUCKING CRAZY :biggrin:


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 18 2008, 09:21 AM~11371317
> *new number 818 455 5081 homie :biggrin:
> *



TTT FOR MR.JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## 559karlo

crazy dude 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*hola Joey  :wave: *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 07:53 PM~11407129
> *hola Joey   :wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SGV-POMONA

:thumbsup: *TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE....* :thumbsup:


----------



## cheleo

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 11 2008, 09:15 AM~11313742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NEW HOPPER COMING OUT FROM DA 805
> *


LOOKING GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 22 2008, 10:42 PM~11417090
> *:thumbsup: TTMFT FOR THE HOMIE.... :thumbsup:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 24 2008, 05:15 PM~11426539
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY JOEY WHEN ARE WE GOING FISHING


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 24 2008, 06:24 PM~11426595
> *HEY JOEY WHEN ARE WE GOING FISHING
> *


let me know when you wont to go i was just out there on friday night with my kids fishing :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

lets do this tell me when im there :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 24 2008, 07:38 PM~11427236
> *lets do this tell me when im there  :cheesy:
> *


ok cool i will let you know :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Aug 23 2008, 09:07 PM~11421907
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i see you :biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN+Aug 11 2008, 09:15 AM~11313742-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A NEW HOPPER COMING OUT FROM DA 805
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2008, 09:08 PM~11320261
> *damn Joe,... thats pretty smuckin fart using them trailer legs for the body cart...
> 
> damn,.. and I though only us crackers had all the good ideas :biggrin:
> *


*LOOKS GOOD....... *:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Aug 25 2008, 10:02 PM~11438716
> *LOOKS GOOD....... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*seriously,.... all bullshit aside... I want an 8x10 of Joe and Jerry fly fishing,.. knee deep in a stream, with some waders on, them cool lil hats with extra "fly's" on it......  *


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2008, 09:18 AM~11441015
> *seriously,.... all bullshit aside... I want an 8x10 of Joe and Jerry fly fishing,.. knee deep in a stream, with some waders on, them cool lil hats with extra "fly's" on it......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

walked trough all the pages just to find some mo pics of your fleet


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Aug 27 2008, 01:23 PM~11452468
> *ttt
> *


whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 28 2008, 08:00 PM~11465998
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 29 2008, 09:32 AM~11470689
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

TTT for da vato who did my ride :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: its been a long time but nothin ever broke thanks noneck :biggrin: :cheesy: j/k


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 3 2008, 04:06 PM~11509646
> *TTT for da vato who did my ride :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  its been a long time but nothin ever broke thanks noneck :biggrin:  :cheesy:  j/k
> *


funny ass hole :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:0 

*THAT LAC IS FUCKEN CLEAN LOOKING GOOD JOEY*


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 3 2008, 06:11 PM~11510740
> *:biggrin:
> funny ass hole :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Sep 3 2008, 07:03 PM~11511363
> *:0
> 
> THAT LAC IS FUCKEN CLEAN LOOKING GOOD JOEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1st lick back bumper :biggrin: :cheesy: thats joey


so wus up homie i see ur 63 comin out butifull homie keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Sep 3 2008, 07:03 PM~11511363
> *:0
> 
> THAT LAC IS FUCKEN CLEAN LOOKING GOOD JOEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks homie how you doing :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 3 2008, 07:13 PM~11511491
> *1st lick back bumper :biggrin:  :cheesy:  thats joey
> so wus up homie i see ur 63 comin out butifull homie keep it up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

CALL ME WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Sep 4 2008, 01:13 PM~11518308
> *CALL ME WHEN YOU HAVE A CHANCE :biggrin:
> *


i tryed it again but it didnt work i got dirty  :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 4 2008, 01:55 PM~11518798
> *i tryed it again but it didnt work i got dirty   :biggrin:
> *


you are dirty homie go take a shower hehe :cheesy: hehe


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 4 2008, 01:58 PM~11518841
> *you are dirty homie go take a shower hehe :cheesy: hehe
> *


  u broke my hart :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 4 2008, 02:25 PM~11519095
> *  u broke my hart :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Sep 4 2008, 06:29 PM~11520976
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 3 2008, 09:34 PM~11513082
> *thanks homie how you doing :biggrin:
> *


*I'M DOING GOOD HOMIE* :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

u still here lets start da work on my caddy :biggrin:


----------



## paulani143

Joey
Hows the family and bussiness doing? Im in the market for a 78/79 Monte Carlo V6 silver exterior w/ blk interior. Must be clean and as close to factory as possible let me know if you find me one on your side of Cali. Only looking to spend a few grand. I perfer untouched but not a must. Will consider a lifted one but no rims or stereo.
Paul
"WE DO WHAT WE DO"


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 6 2008, 10:19 AM~11534550
> *u still here lets start da work on my caddy :biggrin:
> *


*MAKE IT A HOPPER *:0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by paulani143_@Sep 6 2008, 12:00 PM~11535014
> *Joey
> Hows the family and bussiness doing? Im in the market for a 78/79 Monte Carlo V6 silver exterior w/ blk interior. Must be clean and as close to factory as possible let me know if you find me one on your side of Cali. Only looking to spend a few grand. I perfer untouched but not a must. Will consider a lifted one but no rims or stereo.
> Paul
> "WE DO WHAT WE DO"
> *


what happen to da elco :biggrin:


----------



## wence

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## paulani143

:biggrin: PM sent :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Sep 6 2008, 12:38 PM~11535207
> *MAKE IT A HOPPER :0  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 6 2008, 11:29 PM~11538536
> *:biggrin:
> *


u listo for my ramflita ese :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

4 sale


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Sep 7 2008, 09:01 PM~11544051
> *4 sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Sep 8 2008, 07:31 PM~11553515
> *how much
> *


4500 OBO


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

4 SALE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

show the money $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU




----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

WHERE U AT :wave:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Sep 11 2008, 05:33 PM~11579633
> *WHERE  U AT :wave:
> *


hes out of da state homie :biggrin: hell be back monday or 2sday


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 11 2008, 04:39 PM~11579680
> *hes out of da state homie :biggrin:  hell be back monday or 2sday
> *


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt for da homie


----------



## JOEMAN

back foo :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 14 2008, 10:53 PM~11603864
> *back foo :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 ur geten a phone call :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 19 2008, 10:51 PM~11389511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HOW MUCH


----------



## toons

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:0 
LOVE THIS CADI


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

TTT FOR THE HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:wave: 
Like the New Cadi Homie!!!


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP HOOKER :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## 559karlo

what up joey :wave:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 17 2008, 03:24 PM~11627977
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

I WANT TO SEE THE NEW CADI :0 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

post it up :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Sep 20 2008, 09:59 AM~11651202
> *lets see tray frist*


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 22 2008, 08:29 AM~11663716
> *lets see tray frist
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Sep 22 2008, 04:47 PM~11668444
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Sep 18 2008, 09:10 AM~11634389
> *WUP HOOKER  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## mister x




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## BLVDloco

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JOEMAN

> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> [/qu
> right here


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> [/qu
> 
> :uh: :uh:
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> [/qu
> 
> :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

whats up homie


----------



## BLVDloco

> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeee uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> [/qu
> 
> :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 24 2008, 09:20 PM~11692288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Sep 24 2008, 09:20 PM~11692288
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


joeys fucked up by now :biggrin: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Sep 23 2008, 06:29 PM~11679626
> *
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :420: WHAT UP JOE MAN


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Sep 25 2008, 08:34 PM~11701903
> *:biggrin:  :420: WHAT UP JOE MAN
> *


not much homie :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Sep 26 2008, 08:06 AM~11705154
> *:biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: $$$$$$$$$


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: AND 2K COME GET THIS


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 26 2008, 11:58 AM~11707092
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  AND 2K COME GET THIS
> *


2K FOR WHAT


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 26 2008, 03:02 PM~11709091
> *2K FOR WHAT
> *


MY DAMM CAR FOOLIO AND 2K + UR CADDY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 26 2008, 04:36 PM~11709721
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup big G everything went good


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

i sent it homie its in der


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 27 2008, 02:05 PM~11715177
> *i sent it homie its in der
> *


ok homie thats cool


----------



## BLVDloco

call me up


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 27 2008, 07:29 PM~11716798
> *call me up
> *


nope i will call when im ready


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

When im ready :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Sep 28 2008, 04:45 PM~11721706
> *When im ready :biggrin:
> *


lets do it all ready


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 29 2008, 12:26 AM~11725476
> *lets do it all ready
> *


1st mine ese :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 29 2008, 12:31 AM~11725483
> *1st mine ese :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


for that your last now you fuck up :angry:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 29 2008, 12:38 AM~11725499
> *for that your last now you fuck up :angry:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin: 

but hows da car going any news


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 29 2008, 12:43 AM~11725506
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> 
> but hows da car going any news
> *


i have not started it yet homie my wife been sick


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 29 2008, 03:58 PM~11731025
> *i have not started it yet homie my wife been sick
> *


cough cough cough bulllshjhiitttt coughcoughcoguh

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 30 2008, 12:32 PM~11739944
> *cough cough cough bulllshjhiitttt coughcoughcoguh
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 30 2008, 12:32 PM~11739944
> *cough cough cough bulllshjhiitttt coughcoughcoguh
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :0
> *


LOOK HERE CHIPPER STAY ON YOUR SIDE AND KEEP CHIPPING OUT YOU COME TO DA SOUTH SIDE OF TOWN YOU WILL GET SUVERD :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 30 2008, 01:02 PM~11740307
> *LOOK HERE CHIPPER STAY ON YOUR SIDE AND KEEP CHIPPING OUT YOU COME TO DA SOUTH SIDE OF TOWN YOU WILL GET SUVERD :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 da sur side ese :biggrin: 

wus up homie hows ur lady doin she good


----------



## CALiLLAC




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CALiLLAC_@Sep 30 2008, 02:30 PM~11741217
> *
> *


whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Sep 30 2008, 01:06 PM~11740349
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  da sur side ese :biggrin:
> 
> wus up homie hows ur lady doin she good
> *


shes doing better homie thanks for asking


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 30 2008, 04:41 PM~11742390
> *shes doing better homie thanks for asking
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 30 2008, 04:49 PM~11742440
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠




----------



## BLVDloco

were is ur fuckin bluetooth u fuckin crimenal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2008, 08:11 PM~11744621
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 30 2008, 10:57 PM~11746480
> *TO DA TOP :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## trespatines

WHAT UP JOEY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Oct 1 2008, 04:32 PM~11752872
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

TTT


----------



## BLVDloco

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 04:16 PM~11762616
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## BLVDloco

2datop


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 05:16 PM~11762616
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Joe you comin out to Vegas ?????


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 2 2008, 10:22 PM~11765948
> *Joe you comin out to Vegas ?????
> *


yes sir were my backing plats :cheesy: :uh: :angry:


----------



## FORGIVEN

QUE ONDAS JOEY? COMO ANDAS? WHATS UP WITH THAT 2 DOOR HOMIE? CUANTO BAILA?


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Oct 3 2008, 01:54 PM~11771136
> *QUE ONDAS JOEY? COMO ANDAS? WHATS UP WITH THAT 2 DOOR HOMIE? CUANTO BAILA?
> *


just here homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Oct 3 2008, 03:41 PM~11771961
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## LIKE THAT CC

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

call me


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 3 2008, 01:37 AM~11766677
> *yes sir were my backing plats :cheesy:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


I'll get to ya when you here


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 5 2008, 10:27 PM~11788522
> *I'll get to ya when you here
> *


i need it for da caddy homie i cant put in da show ith black ones green and black dont mach loco :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 6 2008, 12:30 AM~11788904
> *i need it for da caddy homie i cant put in da show ith black ones green and black dont mach loco :biggrin:
> *


Oh snap nikka.....You fucked


























Call me in the morning and I'll get an adress to send to


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP KIKO GO TO SLEEP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 5 2008, 11:50 PM~11789015
> *Oh snap nikka.....You fucked
> Call me in the morning and I'll get an adress to send to
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 6 2008, 08:12 AM~11790483
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Oct 7 2008, 10:45 AM~11801892
> *:biggrin:
> *


biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 7 2008, 05:39 PM~11805508
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup g how u been any news on da part :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

4sale 1987


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 9 2008, 06:45 PM~11824806
> *:biggrin:
> *


The ride looked good in Vegas :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Oct 13 2008, 09:55 AM~11849017
> *The ride looked good in Vegas :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 14 2008, 03:17 PM~11860989
> *:biggrin:
> *


hit me up


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Oct 14 2008, 04:08 PM~11861569
> *hit me up
> *


o right


----------



## lawlow310

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Oct 15 2008, 10:01 AM~11869236
> *:thumbsup:    :thumbsup:
> *


whats up jerry how it going :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

ITS GOING GOOD JUST REAL BUSY  

WHAT ABOUT 4 U ?
I WENT FISHING THE OTHER DAY CAUGHT A BUNCH LETS GO..... :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Oct 15 2008, 11:57 AM~11870089
> *ITS GOING GOOD JUST REAL BUSY
> 
> WHAT ABOUT 4 U ?
> I WENT FISHING THE OTHER DAY CAUGHT A BUNCH LETS GO..... :yes:
> *


im down let me know when you go agin


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 18 2008, 01:35 PM~11903967
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

what it dew joey


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

:thumbsup:


----------



## showlow

how much for a set of wrapped and extended 1'' a-arms for a 1978 cadillac coupe deville?


----------



## JROCK

2 THA TOP! :thumbsup: uffin:
FOR CLUBS ADDED TO THE LIST! :biggrin:  

LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING AND SEEING YOU BROTHERS!  :biggrin:  
GET READY!
AND SHOUT IT OUT ON THE TRAFFIC CAR SHOW POST IF YOUR REPRESENTIN YOUR CLUB AT THE SHOW!

CLICK HERE TO KNOW WHAT'S UP!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11913616























HERE ARE THE CURRENT LIST OF THE SHOW COMPETITORS THAT'S GOIN TO SHOW DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BAJITO C.C.
INTOXICATED C.C. HIGH DESERT
IMAGINATION C.C. NOR. CAL.
NIGHTMARE FAMILY C.C.
LO LOWS C.C.
TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
LOWRIDER SUPREME VIDEOS
INDIVIDUALS C.C. L.A. CHAP.
PRIDE C.C.
TRUTH SEEKER
SD38PLYM
ELITE C.C.
TRUCHA C.C.
STYLE C.C.
OHANA C.C.
BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.
GANGS TO GRACE C.C.
STREET STYLE C.C.
TRADITION C.C.
SUSPECTS C.C.
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
LATIN LUXURY C.C.
LATIN LIFE C.C.
DUKES C.C.
THEE ARTISTICS B.C.
THEE ARTISTIC C.C NOR. CAL.
TOGETHER C.C.
PHAROAHS C.C.
ROLLERZ ONLY C.C.
ELUSIVE C.C.
UNITED STYLE C.C.
CALI STYLE C.C.
MANIACOS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
BOXER 75
WHO PRODUCTIONS
DELEGATION C.C.
STYLISTIC C.C. NOR. CALI.
JAEBUENO.COM
STYLISTICS C.C. L.A. 
TWOTONZ.COM
HALINA (model):nicoderm: 
LOWRIDER MAGAZINE
LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS
INEEDAFREAK.COM (models):nicoderm: 
MAJESTICS C.C.
DIP'N C.C.
CONTAGIOUS C.C.
FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOM C.C. NOR. CAL.
AMIGOS C.C. S.D.
SAN DIEGO C.C. S.D.
BADMO5375
OLDIES C.C. S.G.V.
BALLIN YOUNG
ANTIQUE STYLE C.C.
REALITY C.C.
UCE C.C. K.C.
ROYAL IMAGE C.C.
GROUPE C.C. E.L.A.
NAPA AUTO PARTS
MARTIN SENOUR PAINTS
THEE ARTISTICS C.C. SO. CAL.
FORGIVEN C.C.
DUKES C.C. S.D.
BALLERZ INC.
LOCSTAH
GROUPE C.C. RIVERSIDE CHAP.
UCE C.C. LAS VEGAS CHAP.
CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. BKS CHAP.
INNER CIRCLE CUSTOM M.C.
LOS ANGELS C.C.
MARISCO ENSENADA RESTARAUNT & (models):nicoderm: 
SWIFT C.C.
CONSAFOS C.C.
RUTHIE SKYE (model) :nicoderm: 
CLASSIC STYLE C.C.
NEU EXPOSURE C.C.
UCE C.C. SAN FERNANDO CHAP.
UCE C.C. L.A. HARBOR CHAP.
AND NOW EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS C.C.!:thumbsup: 
WHO ELSE IS ROLLIN UP TO {SHOW} UP?! :thumbsup: uffin:



> Show parking is in black there is 2 parking lots and then the streets that are marked there is room for 600 cars there is parking in metrolink and the parking in the streets that is marked in yellow for spectators. We will be there @ 5:45 a.m.  :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by showlow_@Oct 19 2008, 11:46 PM~11915197
> *how much for a set of wrapped and extended 1'' a-arms for a 1978 cadillac coupe deville?
> *


165


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 21 2008, 01:18 AM~11926670
> *165
> *


Shit the economy is bad ,but damn, nikka.....


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 21 2008, 12:52 AM~11926740
> *Shit the economy is bad ,but damn, nikka.....
> *


you know you got to do what you got do to live :cheesy: ya fuck i dont realy need da money if he wont to do it then he will bring them :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

:wave:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Oct 21 2008, 04:22 PM~11932612
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 21 2008, 08:43 PM~11935611
> *
> *


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

its time for you to come out and play homie and show the people whos king of this shit you been doing this shit for a long time you start this shit come out and shut the game down homie come and show these cats hows boss you can do it !!!!!!!!!!! team joeys hydraulics big bad ass 818 its your time.......... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showlow

alot of pages, ne pics of ur a-arms that are wrapped and extended?


----------



## SOUTH SIDE




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SOUTH SIDE_@Oct 22 2008, 10:21 AM~11939755
> *its time for you to come out and play homie and show the people whos king of this shit you been doing this shit for a long time you start this shit come out and shut the game down homie come and show these cats hows boss you can do it !!!!!!!!!!! team joeys hydraulics big bad ass 818 its your time.......... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I WILL BE OUT REAL SOON HOMIE I KNOW ITS TIME TO SHUT A LOT OF PEOPLE UP AND SHUT GAME DOWN


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

Whats crackin Big joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Oct 23 2008, 09:22 AM~11950751
> *Whats crackin Big joey
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE HANGING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP............ :biggrin:


----------



## OSO 805

SUP JOEY ARE YOU PLANING TO DO ANY SPECIALS FOR CHRISTMAS............LIKE LAST YEARS WITH THE TWO PUMP SET UP???


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OSO 805_@Oct 24 2008, 10:53 PM~11968641
> *SUP JOEY ARE YOU PLANING TO DO ANY SPECIALS FOR CHRISTMAS............LIKE LAST YEARS WITH THE TWO PUMP SET UP???
> *


yep


----------



## OSO 805

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 25 2008, 12:36 PM~11971105
> *yep
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## showlow

does that include uppers and lowerS? if not i need a price for the uppers wrapped and extened 1'' and the lowers wrapped shipped to 46750 and how longs does it usualy take to get them done if i send the money tmrw? also do you guys carry the lower unbreakable ball joints?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by showlow_@Oct 26 2008, 01:52 AM~11974734
> *does that include uppers and lowerS? if not i need a price for the uppers wrapped and extened 1'' and the lowers wrapped shipped to 46750 and how longs does it usualy take to get them done if i send the money tmrw? also do you guys carry the lower unbreakable ball joints?
> *


sead u pm


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp joooooooooooooooooooooeyyyyyyyy

how u been homie :biggrin: 

take some pics of my car :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BLVDloco_@Oct 27 2008, 11:45 AM~11984602
> *suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppp joooooooooooooooooooooeyyyyyyyy
> 
> how u been homie :biggrin:
> 
> take some pics of my car :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967

I RESPECT ALL HYDRAULIC INSTALLERS CAUSE THEY HAVE PASSION IN THERE WORK THANKS GUYS FOR MAKING HYDRAULICS FUN MUCH RESPECT FROM PAUL J.R. :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## big nuts




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 04:43 PM~12008838
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## lawlow310

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## CHENTEX3

:420:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 31 2008, 12:33 PM~12026381
> *  :420:
> *


WHATS UP CHENTE WERE YOU BEEN SHOT YOUR NUMBER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

just fucking a round with da printet :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 31 2008, 05:39 PM~12027618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 1 2008, 09:45 AM~12032479
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 31 2008, 02:39 PM~12027618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Nov 1 2008, 06:45 PM~12035399
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 2 2008, 08:03 PM~12042275
> *:0
> *










:0


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Southside01




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 3 2008, 07:20 AM~12045105
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 3 2008, 09:55 PM~12053460
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 4 2008, 12:23 AM~12054671
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

WHats Crackin BIg Joey???? Runner needs some touch ups for Dec :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 08:21 AM~12055784
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Nov 4 2008, 09:48 AM~12056521
> *WHats Crackin BIg Joey???? Runner needs some touch ups for Dec  :0
> *


call me up


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 4 2008, 08:22 PM~12063238
> *call me up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by amazonSFV_@Nov 6 2008, 12:34 AM~12078113
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 6 2008, 08:33 AM~12079092
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

Damn good price :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 6 2008, 07:39 PM~12084895
> *Damn good price :0
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

HEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY QUE TAL :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

FOR SALE :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU




----------



## TRAILERS4YOU




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 11 2008, 12:25 AM~12121739
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Nov 11 2008, 08:40 AM~12122933
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 4 sale


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 15 2008, 05:53 PM~12166932
> *bump :biggrin:
> *


x 2


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 16 2008, 10:21 AM~12171075
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up with your wagon you wont to sale it :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 16 2008, 12:48 PM~12171474
> *whats up with your wagon you wont to sale it :biggrin:
> *


you never gave me an offert :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 16 2008, 12:27 PM~12171680
> *you never gave me an offert :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well what you wont for it :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 16 2008, 02:44 PM~12172470
> *well what you wont for it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 LOOKS LIKE SOME WANTS 2 BULD A NEW HOPPER!!!!!!! :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 16 2008, 04:49 PM~12173160
> *:0 LOOKS LIKE SOME WANTS 2 BULD A NEW HOPPER!!!!!!! :0
> *


may be


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

---- -- --- SUNDAY? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Nov 16 2008, 09:09 PM~12175728
> *---- -- --- SUNDAY? :biggrin:
> *


JUST SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP PERRO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Nov 17 2008, 10:47 AM~12179888
> *WUP PERRO  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Nov 18 2008, 04:52 PM~12194133
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Nov 18 2008, 06:31 PM~12195097
> *
> *


whats you homie how you doing :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 19 2008, 04:05 PM~12203475
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Nov 19 2008, 04:50 PM~12203915
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTTT


----------



## jessie

YOUR WORK FUCKING SUCKS GOT 2 GET THE HOMMIE HUGO FIX YOUR FUCK UPS


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :0 :nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by jessie_@Nov 19 2008, 09:59 PM~12207056
> *YOUR WORK FUCKING SUCKS GOT 2 GET THE HOMMIE HUGO FIX YOUR FUCK UPS
> *


you never call me homie so dont act like i did call you or talk to you if you got some thing to say just call my number right there on my page and i told you if anything wood fuck up i wood fix it so dont come at me saying my work fuck up or sucks becuse you dont got time to come down and shit like that homie you just got to call me i dont got time to play fucking games so get at me homie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Nov 19 2008, 10:13 PM~12207228
> *:biggrin:  :0  :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> *


whats up :cheesy:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 11:11 PM~12207825
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie how you been :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

TTT FOR DA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SOUTH SIDE_@Nov 20 2008, 12:19 PM~12211188
> *TTT FOR DA HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 21 2008, 12:35 PM~12221817
> *
> *


on 4 monday or tus??  L m n


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 21 2008, 02:31 PM~12222792
> *on 4 monday or tus??   L m n
> *


i wont be here till after da 28 of nov.


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 21 2008, 03:18 PM~12223234
> *i wont be here till after da 28 of nov.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Nov 21 2008, 11:14 PM~12226983
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 22 2008, 01:00 AM~12227417
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup Big homie...... :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2008, 01:14 AM~12227916
> *Sup Big homie...... :biggrin:
> *



oh man, a white cholo...


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 22 2008, 01:14 AM~12227916
> *Sup Big homie...... :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE LAY BACK :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 22 2008, 10:32 AM~12229319
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE LAY BACK :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin: SUNDAY


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

T
T
T


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

I wanna see pics of what you working on :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 28 2008, 05:29 PM~12283443
> *ttt
> *


WUP MIJA, WILL YOU BE THERE ON SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Dec 1 2008, 07:08 AM~12300450
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump :cheesy:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

pinche joey, long time no see cabron... hope you are doing well brother... I'll be seeing ya soon. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Dec 1 2008, 07:08 PM~12306209
> *pinche joey, long time no see cabron... hope you are doing well brother... I'll be seeing ya soon.  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Joe your caddy looks raw I got some Idea's for cars to do afther my Riv but your Caddy makes me wanna do the caddy prodject I got in my head next :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Dec 1 2008, 09:40 PM~12308120
> *Joe your caddy looks raw I got some Idea's for cars to do afther my Riv but your Caddy makes me wanna do the caddy prodject I got in my head next  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

Q - VO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Dec 2 2008, 09:06 PM~12318677
> *Q - VO :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M

whats up joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 3 2008, 09:59 AM~12323040
> *whats up joey
> *


whats up homie how you been :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M

GOOD GOOD TRYING TO GET READY FOR THE 1ST


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 3 2008, 12:57 PM~12324498
> *GOOD GOOD TRYING TO GET READY FOR THE 1ST
> *


thats cool homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Dec 2 2008, 08:28 PM~12318170
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up lil man :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 4 2008, 09:49 AM~12333576
> *whats up lil man :cheesy:
> *




:0 not much b1g man :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 4 2008, 11:25 PM~12341700
> *:wave:
> *






:420: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Dec 4 2008, 11:28 PM~12341721
> *:0 not much b1g man :biggrin:
> *


were you been homie i need some work do you dont pick up


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:scrutinize:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Dec 5 2008, 09:48 PM~12350237
> *:scrutinize:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 5 2008, 12:17 AM~12341970
> *were you been homie i need some work do you dont pick up
> *





:0 :420: i will hit you up :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Dec 7 2008, 07:10 PM~12362528
> *:0  :420: i will hit you up  :biggrin:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## SupremeAir

:wave:


----------



## Big Rob M

hey joey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 8 2008, 12:58 PM~12368959
> *hey joey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Dec 8 2008, 08:58 AM~12367023
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Dec 9 2008, 12:14 AM~12376339
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up big dog hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

WHATS UP HOMIE THANKS FOR HOOKING UP MY CAR ITS HOPPING NICE TTT FOR DA HOMIE JOEMAN :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by SOUTH SIDE_@Dec 9 2008, 02:56 PM~12380530
> *WHATS UP HOMIE THANKS FOR HOOKING UP MY CAR ITS HOPPING NICE TTT FOR DA HOMIE JOEMAN :biggrin:
> *


post some pics . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP HOOKER WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN AT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Dec 9 2008, 03:12 PM~12381137
> *WUP HOOKER WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN AT :biggrin:
> *


just here and there :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## 16474

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 21 2007, 05:21 AM~7520251
> *FULL FRAMES 1500.00 WE DO IT ALL JUST GIVE ME A CALL 818 331 8017
> *



Just wondering how many wraps a year you do ?


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 12 2008, 04:27 PM~12414597
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup fluff :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BIGFRED VC 805_@Dec 12 2008, 07:17 PM~12416075
> *sup fluff  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP FLUF HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Dec 11 2008, 07:07 PM~12404614
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

any pics of new projects


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 15 2008, 04:27 PM~12436617
> *:biggrin:
> *


You coming up in the next few days....Had the freeway closed for sevreal hour today.....Desert people can't drive in snow


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2008, 08:33 PM~12439954
> *You coming up in the next few days....Had the freeway closed for sevreal hour today.....Desert people can't drive in snow
> *


my tomorrow  or wens  day


----------



## lawlow310

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 16 2008, 12:52 AM~12442363
> *my tomorrow   or wens  day
> *


Thanks Joe, good seeing you and the fam. 

I'll talk at ya soon Homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2008, 07:09 PM~12449606
> *Thanks Joe, good seeing you and the fam.
> 
> I'll talk at ya soon Homie :biggrin:
> *


just got home thanks for everthing


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Loco 61




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

QUE ONDA MAN!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Dec 18 2008, 04:08 PM~12468039
> *QUE ONDA MAN!!
> *


not much just here :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

uffin:


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## ryderz

Sup foo?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 19 2008, 05:53 PM~12478652
> *Sup foo?
> *


whats up loco


----------



## SOUTH SIDE




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 20 2008, 06:50 PM~12485247
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Big Rob M

sup man what you taking to the 1st


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

a joeman are you takeing da monte carlos you did for da delano or whats you will have my car there homie doing big thangs


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Dec 26 2008, 11:37 AM~12530640
> *sup man what you taking to the 1st
> *


im not taking shit may be junvinile new hopper i did for him i will be in delano this week to see whats up :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 29 2008, 03:50 AM~12549851
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## mister x

change ur avitar to the orange ace son


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 29 2008, 05:13 PM~12553608
> *change ur avitar to the orange ace son
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

JOEMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! im getting ready 4 my trip, b patient, thanx bro.............


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Dec 30 2008, 04:12 PM~12562527
> *JOEMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!! im getting ready 4 my trip, b patient, thanx bro.............
> *


just let me know when :biggrin:


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

chrome coils and chrome psitons shipped to 33033???


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

lil something braking in da coils just got done :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 3 2009, 08:31 PM~12596807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jan 3 2009, 08:56 PM~12597067
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

you still got the caddy?


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## cobrakarate

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 3 2009, 09:34 PM~12596827
> *
> lil something braking in da coils just got done :biggrin:
> *



now thats the way a hopper should look.

smooth.

even.

good job.


-- are those #6 lines in that car????


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 4 2009, 01:26 PM~12602122
> *now thats the way a hopper should look.
> 
> smooth.
> 
> even.
> 
> good job.
> -- are those #6 lines in that car????
> *


yep


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Jan 4 2009, 12:26 PM~12602122
> *now thats the way a hopper should look.
> 
> smooth.
> 
> even.
> 
> good job.
> -- are those #6 lines in that car????
> *


x2


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jan 6 2009, 11:11 PM~12629345
> *x2
> *


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 7 2009, 10:19 PM~12638545
> *:biggrin:
> *


Yo 3 pump set-up is on da way  ....O.J sayz you owe him.... :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

:biggrin: call me fool :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 7 2009, 09:27 PM~12638659
> *Yo 3 pump set-up is on da way  ....O.J sayz you owe him.... :biggrin:
> *


ALL RIGHT THAT WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jan 8 2009, 12:24 AM~12640486
> *:biggrin: call me fool :biggrin:
> *


ALL RIGHT I WILL CALL TO DAY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

wut up joey!!KAKO SAID WUS UP!  :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jan 10 2009, 08:31 PM~12665821
> *wut up joey!!KAKO SAID WUS UP!   :biggrin:
> *


tell him whats up allso


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

T
T
T


:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

F.I.I.MONDAY :biggrin:


----------



## chato83

idamn joe another 1 :biggrin: 

s that a 3/4 block and 3/4/ check


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jan 12 2009, 10:27 PM~12687386
> *idamn joe another 1  :biggrin:
> 
> s that a 3/4 block and 3/4/ check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FAMOUSLIMETRUCK

I AM SELLIN MY HOPPER ITS A 1987 CUTTLESS . $4000 OBO.. SINGLE PUMP 12 BATTS.. WIT A PISTON PUMP.. 2 YEAR OLD FRAME. HOPED ONLY 20 TIMES TEN SHOWS,, FULLY WRAPED FRAME AXLE , AND TOP AND BOTTOM A ARMS.. WRAPPED.. WIT A SLIP YOUK DRIVE SHAFT.. 2008 KING OF THE YEAR.. IN MAGASTICS NEW YEAR HOP .. LAST YEAR.. CHEAK IT OUT.. ON YOU TUBE..
WORKED ON BY JERRY LAMM SO U KNOW ITS GOOD... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCtkY-yE-ME...re=channel_page

CHEACK OUT THE PICS ON MY SPACE.
WWW.MYSPACE.COM/FAMOUSLIMETRUCK


----------



## Eddie-Money

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by FAMOUSLIMETRUCK_@Jan 13 2009, 06:38 PM~12695359
> *I AM SELLIN MY HOPPER ITS A 1987 CUTTLESS . $4000 OBO.. SINGLE PUMP  12 BATTS..  WIT A PISTON PUMP..    2 YEAR OLD FRAME. HOPED ONLY 20 TIMES  TEN SHOWS,, FULLY WRAPED FRAME  AXLE , AND TOP AND BOTTOM A ARMS..  WRAPPED..  WIT A SLIP YOUK DRIVE SHAFT..    2008 KING OF THE YEAR..  IN MAGASTICS NEW YEAR HOP  .. LAST YEAR..  CHEAK IT OUT..  ON YOU TUBE..
> WORKED ON BY JERRY LAMM  SO U KNOW ITS GOOD...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCtkY-yE-ME...re=channel_page
> 
> CHEACK OUT THE PICS ON MY SPACE.
> WWW.MYSPACE.COM/FAMOUSLIMETRUCK
> *



how big are the rear cylinders 14s ?


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jan 13 2009, 07:39 PM~12695911
> *how big are the rear cylinders 14s ?
> *


.......................... fucker moves good sounds like a good deal good luck with the sale............


----------



## chato83

pm sent damn good price for this car let me see if i can hussle and get some bread to make a trip over there :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

ITS A GOOD SINGLE PUMP HOPPER GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE SERGIO :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## garageartguy

Whats the catch!?! :dunno:


----------



## dtysthriderz

any pic's of tha interior ? set-up?


----------



## SupremeAir

Good hopper.....


----------



## dirty_duece




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

What's up Hooker!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jan 16 2009, 11:41 AM~12723429
> *What's up Hooker!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

Q-VO JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

sends those pics biggie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 21 2009, 10:05 AM~12770408
> *sends those pics biggie
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 22 2009, 12:37 AM~12779605
> *
> *


----------



## BLVDloco

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## allbluedup




----------



## SOUTH SIDE

whats up joeman how you doing big dog a i need you to tune up my car da pumps sounds fuck up homie hit me back so you can come buy and look at it thank you homie later


----------



## SOUTH SIDE




----------



## Black 78 MC

call me fool I need my torch handle :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave: WHATS UP JOEY TTT 4 THE HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 25 2009, 11:26 AM~12808868
> *:wave: WHATS UP JOEY TTT 4 THE HOMIE
> *


whats up loco :biggrin:


----------



## jojo

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticplastic

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 26 2009, 08:42 PM~12822563
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by drasticplastic_@Jan 26 2009, 07:53 PM~12822677
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Big Rich

I HAVE SOME REGAL MOLDINGS AND ARMS AND TIE RODS IM GONNA PUT ON EBAY :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 27 2009, 12:38 AM~12826226
> *I HAVE SOME REGAL MOLDINGS  AND ARMS AND TIE RODS IM GONNA PUT ON EBAY :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 01:32 PM~12837707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO?   :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 12:32 PM~12837707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 02:32 PM~12837707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVDloco

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Jan 28 2009, 06:12 PM~12841066
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## texasgold

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=12838977


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 11:32 AM~12837707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


whos' car is this joeman?


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 11:32 AM~12837707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


But can it Hop!!!!!!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jan 29 2009, 11:59 PM~12856337
> *But can it Hop!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


ya lil bit its not a hopper has a v8 in it :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 30 2009, 10:25 AM~12857446
> *ya  lil bit its not a hopper has a v8 in it :biggrin:
> *


well you already know post a vid if you can


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 30 2009, 08:25 AM~12857446
> *ya  lil bit its not a hopper has a v8 in it :biggrin:
> *


I SEEN V-8 GETTING UP ALSO


----------



## showandgo

come on joey all of our cars hop and r V-8'S


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 31 2009, 07:05 PM~12870197
> *come on joey all of our cars hop and r V-8'S
> *


they hop cuz you fuck with alot of lead


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 3 2009, 03:51 PM~12895473
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## allbluedup




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

T
T
T


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 5 2009, 08:54 PM~12920440
> *
> *


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 28 2009, 12:32 PM~12837707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


is that hectors car??????   :worship: :worship: hno:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Feb 6 2009, 02:07 PM~12927420
> *is that hectors car??????     :worship:  :worship:  hno:
> *


goof yes it is he whats to hop you next week he well be chrome out buy then :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME76

YOU KNOW IT GOOFY!!! uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## albeeze

waz up im waiting


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 7 2009, 12:44 AM~12932730
> *goof yes it is he whats to hop you next week he well be chrome out buy then :biggrin:
> *


i dont hop chippers :biggrin: :biggrin: sorry hecter


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by SUPREME76_@Feb 7 2009, 12:44 AM~12932732
> *YOU KNOW IT GOOFY!!! uffin:
> *


wats up chipper?i mean hector. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Feb 7 2009, 07:24 PM~12937283
> *wats up chipper?i mean hector. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by albeeze_@Feb 7 2009, 12:59 PM~12935040
> *waz up im waiting
> *


ME TO IM WAITING ON YOU TO HEHEHE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## MR.50




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## SUPREME76

*GOOF, THE ONLY CHIP HERE IS THE ONE MISSING FROM YOUR GRILL, BIATCH!!!* :roflmao:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by SUPREME76_@Feb 9 2009, 09:29 PM~12956727
> *GOOF, THE ONLY CHIP HERE IS THE ONE MISSING FROM YOUR GRILL, BIATCH!!! :roflmao:
> *


shut up fat boy!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak:  :tears:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Feb 10 2009, 12:46 PM~12962938
> *shut up fat boy!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:    :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME76

> _Originally posted by goof_@Feb 10 2009, 12:46 PM~12962938
> *shut up fat boy!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:    :tears:
> *



GOT YOUR FAT BOY HANGING, AND YOU KNOW THAT!!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Oh shit Joey, there taking over your topic toooo :loco:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 11 2009, 01:00 AM~12970552
> *Oh shit Joey, there taking over your topic toooo :loco:
> *


you know :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 7 2009, 12:44 AM~12932730
> *goof yes it is he whats to hop you next week he well be chrome out buy then :biggrin:
> *


You chromeing the undercarridge on that???

Sweet


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Feb 11 2009, 10:06 AM~12972496
> *You chromeing the undercarridge on that???
> 
> Sweet
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Feb 11 2009, 08:59 PM~12978381
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie how you been :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME76

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SUPREME76_@Feb 12 2009, 11:33 AM~12983609
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 12 2009, 11:14 AM~12983465
> *whats up homie how you been :biggrin:
> *


Been good homie just chillin you know  :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:feeling better joey??


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 13 2009, 11:26 AM~12993590
> *:biggrin:feeling better joey??
> *


o ya :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 17 2007, 10:40 AM~8121361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do u know any1 who wants to buy a wagon stock not cut??? pm


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by RICKS84ELCO_@Feb 13 2009, 08:36 PM~12998048
> *do u know any1 who wants to buy a wagon stock not cut??? pm
> *


not right now


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 7 2009, 12:44 AM~12932730
> *goof yes it is he whats to hop you next week he well be chrome out buy then :biggrin:
> *


u wrapping it in aluminum foil???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Feb 14 2009, 05:52 PM~13004327
> *u wrapping it in aluminum foil???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


chrome pant :biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 17 2009, 10:24 AM~13027998
> *ttt
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Feb 16 2009, 09:13 AM~13016128
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

TTT FOR DA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

wuts crackn' Joeman... u bring that 61 down 2 texas...


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Feb 19 2009, 06:08 PM~13053228
> *wuts crackn' Joeman... u bring that 61 down 2 texas...
> *


ooooooooooo ya


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

WHAT UP JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:cheesy:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 14 2009, 07:15 PM~13004891
> *chrome pant :biggrin:
> *


he cant afford chrome paint!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by goof_@Feb 21 2009, 07:01 PM~13071311
> *he cant afford chrome paint!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Ganso313

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

WHAT UP JOE
JUST ABOUT DONE WITH MONTE 
I KNOW ITS ABOUT TIME PICS SOON


----------



## BAGO




----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 11 2009, 03:32 PM~12974920
> *yes sir :biggrin:
> *


So whats the best way to strip the paint off everything before you send it to the chromer????????


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Feb 24 2009, 07:33 PM~13101963
> *WHAT UP JOE
> JUST ABOUT DONE WITH MONTE
> I KNOW ITS ABOUT TIME PICS SOON
> *


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Feb 25 2009, 02:27 PM~13110321
> *So whats the best way to strip the paint off everything before you send it to the chromer????????
> *


sandblast


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 28 2009, 03:17 AM~13136352
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 4_PLAY!

TTT :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 28 2009, 05:51 PM~13140033
> *TTT  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP JERRY :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 1 2009, 09:29 AM~13144304
> *WHATS UP JERRY :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH JUST WORKING. HOWS THINGS W/ YOU


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Mar 1 2009, 12:30 PM~13144944
> *NOT MUCH JUST WORKING. HOWS THINGS W/ YOU
> *


ok for now :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

WHAT UP HOMIE I SEEN YOU AT POMONA MAYBE YOU DID NOT RECONISE ME I SAID WHAT UP JOEY EARLY IN THE MORNING I WAS WEARING A WHITE SLEEVE AND BLUE DODGER SWEATER WALKING WITH MY CARNAL. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Mar 8 2009, 09:43 PM~13221002
> *WHAT UP HOMIE I SEEN YOU AT POMONA MAYBE YOU DID NOT RECONISE ME I SAID WHAT UP JOEY EARLY IN THE MORNING I WAS WEARING A WHITE SLEEVE AND BLUE DODGER SWEATER WALKING WITH MY CARNAL. :biggrin:
> *


i sead whats up to you loco i had just got up 1 hour sleep fucks you up but know i saw you :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 9 2009, 09:00 AM~13223464
> *i sead whats up to you loco i had just got up 1 hour sleep fucks you up but know i saw you  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH AFTER I WAS DONE WALKING ALL POMONA SWAPMEET I COULDN'T WAIT TO GET TO MY CAR TO SIT ALOT OF WALKING :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

JOEMAN....DOES THIS LOOK FAMILIAR.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

MORE PICS....



























HOW U LIKE....


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 12 2009, 07:27 PM~13264296
> *MORE PICS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW U LIKE....
> *


looking good


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*looking good Joe!

what up hoooolmesss
 :wave: :wave: :wave: *


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 17 2009, 06:34 PM~13309034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver

Wusup Big Joey! How things out West...


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 19 2009, 09:45 PM~13332922
> *Wusup Big Joey! How things out West...
> *


DOING GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Mar 21 2009, 05:02 PM~13347950
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 21 2009, 10:03 PM~13349724
> *:0
> *


Sup big homie. How;ve you been :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 22 2009, 05:45 PM~13355737
> *Sup big homie. How;ve you been :biggrin:
> *


just here :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 23 2009, 09:20 AM~13360895
> *just here  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Joe. Goof said you dropped it in the bank


----------



## BLVDloco

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 25 2009, 12:32 PM~13386047
> *Thanks Joe. Goof said you dropped it in the bank
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 26 2009, 04:16 PM~13399257
> *:biggrin:
> *


joey :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TRAILERS4YOU

call me i have alot of 3/16 or 1/4in plate alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by goof_@Mar 26 2009, 05:38 PM~13399939
> *joey :wave:  :wave:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Mar 29 2009, 12:01 PM~13423096
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

[/img]










:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h136/JOJO87-87/Picture172.jpg[/img]


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> :biggrin: ]


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


> _Originally posted by TRAILERS4YOU_@Mar 26 2009, 06:35 PM~13400443
> *call me i have alot of 3/16 or 1/4in plate alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Ganso313

:0


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Mar 31 2009, 09:53 AM~13443165
> *:0
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

T
T
T


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 5 2009, 09:14 PM~13492307
> *T
> T
> T
> 
> *


whats up homie how your car doing


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 6 2009, 09:55 AM~13496064
> *whats up homie how your car doing
> *



ITS DONE HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 7 2009, 10:25 AM~13506497
> *ITS DONE HOMIE :cheesy:
> *


thats right its your time to shine


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 8 2009, 07:41 AM~13516066
> *thats right its your time to shine
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

to da top :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

wuts that allstar like big dawg


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 11 2009, 01:23 AM~13544925
> *wuts that allstar like big dawg
> *


JUST HERE  BIG DOG


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

TTT FOR DA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

QUE ONDA MIJA :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Apr 13 2009, 08:42 AM~13560108
> *QUE ONDA MIJA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 16 2009, 02:12 PM~13596366
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 17 2009, 08:18 PM~13610377
> *:biggrin:
> *


Hey Joey sell my Caddi , I'm gonna have my tre' done in about a month ,so I don't need another ride for the summer :biggrin: 

Goof get at cha about the Estimate for ya


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## Ganso313

WASS UPPENING!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Apr 19 2009, 07:06 PM~13624893
> *WASS UPPENING!!!!!
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 25 2009, 11:09 AM~13686203
> *
> *


car looking good :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 25 2009, 08:04 PM~13689202
> *car looking good :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Homie :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 25 2009, 09:04 PM~13689202
> *car looking good :biggrin:
> *


Joet I don't think anyones heading down on sunday??? I will be in l.A on wednesday...LMK if that will work on those parts ,,,,Thanks brother for the sale last week,NEXT time give me more than a 15 minute notice :biggrin:


----------



## showtimeduecerag

blackmagic check your pm
thanks


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 25 2009, 09:01 PM~13689685
> *Joet I don't think anyones heading down on sunday??? I will be in l.A on wednesday...LMK if that will work on those parts ,,,,Thanks brother for the sale last week,NEXT time give me more than a 15 minute notice :biggrin:
> *


ANYTIME BRO :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

MAN HOMIE TO PAGES :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## Uno Malo

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Uno Malo_@Apr 28 2009, 04:52 PM~13719530
> *:thumbsup:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Uno Malo

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 29 2009, 07:58 AM~13727250
> *whats up homie :biggrin:
> *


que ondas joe how are you homie


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2009, 09:04 PM~13736901
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


whats up bro how you doing :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 29 2009, 08:00 PM~13735850
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 30 2009, 08:23 AM~13741094
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Apr 30 2009, 08:14 PM~13748901
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Big Rob M

hopp rules will be out next week


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## kerncountyhopper

bump foe the homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave: What up big dog..


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 6 2009, 11:27 AM~13803837
> *:wave: What up big dog..
> *


whats up jerry


----------



## CE 707

sup joe hows everything down south


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 6 2009, 03:23 PM~13806372
> *sup joe hows everything down south
> *


ITS ALL GOOG HOMIE THANKS FOR ASKING


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 6 2009, 12:38 PM~13805370
> *whats up jerry
> *


Give me a call lets go hang out....


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 6 2009, 05:42 PM~13807676
> *Give me a call lets go hang out....
> *


SOUNDS GOOD READY TO GO FISHING LIKE IN TWO WEEK ON A BOLT IN VENTRUA..... LET ME KNOW  ITS LIKE 45.00 FROM 6AM TO 6PM


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 6 2009, 04:51 PM~13807782
> *SOUNDS GOOD READY TO GO FISHING LIKE IN TWO WEEK ON A BOLT IN VENTRUA..... LET ME KNOW  ITS LIKE 45.00 FROM 6AM TO 6PM
> *


Hell yeah one of my boys work out there. They just went. i will hit him up and let u know


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 6 2009, 07:50 PM~13809208
> *Hell yeah one of my boys work out there. They just went. i will hit him up and let u know
> *


SOUND GOOD LET DO IT :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

:biggrin: wut up JOEY.... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@May 7 2009, 07:02 PM~13820181
> *:biggrin: wut up JOEY....  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## spanks82BIGM

WHATS UP JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by spanks82BIGM_@May 9 2009, 12:01 AM~13834010
> *WHATS UP JOEY
> *


whats up loco :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Ganso313

:cheesy:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :wave:


----------



## spanks82BIGM

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 10 2009, 08:07 AM~13842676
> *whats up loco :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP WITH THE 61


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 13 2009, 12:09 AM~13871017
> *:420:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP CHENTE HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@May 12 2009, 06:52 PM~13867917
> *:cheesy:
> *


GANSO HOWS IT GOING


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by spanks82BIGM_@May 13 2009, 12:11 AM~13871028
> *WHATS UP WITH THE 61
> *


WHATS UP SPANKS HOW YOU CAR DOING


----------



## Guest

:wave: 
Whats up Twin!!!!!! Found it on page 2!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:wave:


----------



## DonAntonio

Wussup!!!!!!! Joey whacha workin on homie? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@May 16 2009, 08:37 PM~13908694
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DonAntonio_@May 16 2009, 10:13 PM~13909445
> *Wussup!!!!!!! Joey whacha workin on homie?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 18 2009, 10:09 PM~13928956
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## yayo63

:wave: Q-VO


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by yayo63_@May 20 2009, 08:54 AM~13945574
> *:wave: Q-VO
> *


WHATS UP ESE COME PICK UP YOUR SHIT IM SALE BETTER YET IM GOING TO KEEP THEN FOR MY CAR HEHEHEHE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## jojo




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Joey, you going to Delano????? LMK


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 20 2009, 10:31 PM~13954082
> *Sup Joey, you going to Delano????? LMK
> *


maybe


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :wave:


----------



## fgfhfg

http://www.trade9shoes.com :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 21 2009, 07:06 PM~13963211
> *:420:  :wave:
> *


whats up chente how you been


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 66SS818




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@May 24 2009, 07:02 PM~13986094
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SOUTH SIDE




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

WUT UP...


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@May 26 2009, 04:57 PM~14004992
> *WUT UP...
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 27 2009, 06:19 PM~14018834
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie how you been


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

TTT


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 30 2009, 11:34 AM~14046304
> *TTT
> *


sup jerry


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 30 2009, 11:34 AM~14046304
> *TTT
> *


whats up homie how you doing


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN+May 30 2009, 01:17 AM~14044180-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 12:34 PM~14046304
> *TTT
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@May 30 2009, 12:35 PM~14046312
> *sup jerry
> *


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppp

fellers.... :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

sup sup lets do something fellas HOP IT..........
hey joey when we going fishing im ready lets do this.... :nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 30 2009, 04:57 PM~14048175
> *SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppp
> 
> fellers.... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UPPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 30 2009, 07:51 PM~14049021
> *sup sup lets do something fellas HOP IT..........
> hey joey when we going fishing im ready lets do this....  :nicoderm:
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN IM READY WHEN YOU ARE JERRY JUST SAY DA WORD


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :420: :wave: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 1 2009, 10:37 AM~14061553
> *:biggrin:  :420:  :wave:  :yes:
> *


WHATS UP CHENTE WHATS NEW HOMIE ARE YOU READY FOR SUNDAY TAKE THAT WIN IN YOUR HOME TOWN  :420: :420: :h5: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 30 2009, 08:52 PM~14049442
> *WHATS UPPERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :cheesy:
> *


ssssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUppppppppppppppppppppppppPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPFOOLIO 

WHAT BE CRACKIN FOOLS :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 1 2009, 03:52 PM~14064523
> *ssssssssssssssssSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUUUUUppppppppppppppppppppppppPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPFOOLIO
> 
> WHAT BE CRACKIN FOOLS :cheesy:
> *


not much homie just here


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 3 2009, 09:54 AM~14082214
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## CE 707

got any pics of any new jobs


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :420: :yes: :h5:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 8 2009, 05:20 PM~14130568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :420:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Ganso313




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 10 2009, 11:39 PM~14157314
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup Big JO, you go to Santa BArb


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 11 2009, 01:39 AM~14158172
> *Sup Big JO, you go to Santa BArb
> *


yes i did and broke a stroke in da back so i did not get to hop broke in da hop pit :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x

camotes


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

WUT IT DO BIG JO......DID U BREAK'M OFF.... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE




----------



## Ganso313

WHAT IT DEW!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 16 2009, 10:19 AM~14206113
> *:0
> *


WHATS UP CHENTE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## yayo63

:biggrin: LIL ABEL SAID FU*K IT..IT'S WEDNESDAY :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by yayo63_@Jun 17 2009, 08:31 AM~14216108
> *:biggrin: LIL ABEL SAID FU*K IT..IT'S WEDNESDAY :cheesy:
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 16 2009, 10:28 AM~14206209
> *WHATS UP CHENTE :biggrin:
> *








:420: :yes: what up joe man :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 17 2009, 02:39 PM~14219745
> *:420:  :yes: what up joe man :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 22 2009, 02:57 PM~14263970
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SOUTH SIDE_@Jun 23 2009, 09:07 AM~14271830
> *WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

What up Big JOE...whats crackin wit cha :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 25 2009, 09:39 PM~14301723
> *What up Big JOE...whats crackin wit cha :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST HERE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

A 2000 TOWNCAR I JUST DID SINGAL PUMP SET 9 BATTERS


----------



## JOEMAN

A 2000 TOWNCAR 3PUMPS 14 BATTERS THAT I JUST DID ALLSO


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 26 2009, 10:51 PM~14312475
> *A 2000 TOWNCAR I JUST DID SINGAL PUMP SET 9 BATTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 26 2009, 10:56 PM~14312516
> *A 2000 TOWNCAR 3PUMPS 14 BATTERS THAT I JUST DID ALLSO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

thanks chente how you doing :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: just tattooing and chilling with no jale :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 26 2009, 10:51 PM~14312475
> *A 2000 TOWNCAR I JUST DID SINGAL PUMP SET 9 BATTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jun 29 2009, 09:40 PM~14335707
> *:420: just tattooing and chilling with no jale :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

I GOT TO ADEL 2 FOR SALE 600.00 RIGHT NOW


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Hey Joe where's the chrome undy's on that cutty :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see that bitch chromed out :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:uh:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 2 2009, 04:59 PM~14366033
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

whats up ese any work or what


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Whats Up JoJo!!! :biggrin: Did you Lite up ur Cuetitos, Last Nites..... Or did you do it estielo Pacoima style with A Battery and Jumper cables...


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 5 2009, 03:54 PM~14386174
> *Whats Up JoJo!!!  :biggrin: Did you Lite up ur Cuetitos, Last Nites..... Or did you do it estielo Pacoima style with A Battery and Jumper cables...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

BE READY FUKER NEED THAT REGAL BACK ASAP  SHOULD HAVE IT YOUR WAY AFTERNOON


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 5 2009, 11:58 PM~14390264
> *BE READY FUKER NEED THAT REGAL BACK ASAP   SHOULD HAVE IT YOUR WAY AFTERNOON
> *


*im ready ese waiting on you *:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 12:04 AM~14390284
> *im ready ese waiting on you :biggrin:
> *


LETS SEE WUTT IT LOOKS LIKE WHEN YOU DONE JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2009, 12:09 AM~14390304
> *LETS SEE WUTT IT LOOKS LIKE WHEN YOU DONE JOEY  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD LOCO IT WILL NICE SHOW STOPER SOMETING LIKE THIS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 12:21 AM~14390352
> *ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD LOCO IT WILL NICE SHOW STOPER SOMETING LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW YOU GET DOWN WITH HYDROS FOO CANT WAIT 2 SEE THE BOTTOM CHROMED OUT :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2009, 12:34 AM~14390393
> *:biggrin: I KNOW YOU GET DOWN WITH HYDROS FOO CANT WAIT 2 SEE THE BOTTOM CHROMED OUT  :0
> *


ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD HOMIE DONT TRIP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 12:37 AM~14390400
> *ITS GOING TO LOOK GOOD HOMIE DONT TRIP :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


THATS WUT IM TALKING ABOUT FOO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*$ SELLING $ THESE ENGINE PARTS SMALL BLOCK CHEVY BOUGHT THESE FOR MY 65 IMPALA 327 ENGINE TAKING OFFERS *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2009, 12:38 AM~14390401
> *THATS WUT IM TALKING ABOUT FOO
> *


YOU WILL BE LOOKING LIKE THIS AT SHOW OR ON DA STREET HOMIE CHROME OUT ANT CLEAN TRUNK AND DOING A LIL HOPPING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 12:57 AM~14390437
> *YOU WILL BE LOOKING LIKE THIS AT SHOW OR ON DA STREET HOMIE CHROME OUT ANT CLEAN TRUNK AND DOING A LIL HOPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ALL I NEED FOR THE SUMMER SEE YOU 2 MORROW FOO 4 SURE


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 08:25 AM~14391493
> *ttt
> *


TTT AGAIN FOR THE HOMIE BIG JOE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jul 6 2009, 08:57 AM~14391641
> *TTT AGAIN FOR THE HOMIE BIG JOE :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Johnny562

You guys have Italian Dumps?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 6 2009, 12:46 PM~14393585
> *You guys have Italian Dumps?
> *


how meany do you need :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny562

2 of them. How much picked up?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 6 2009, 04:15 PM~14395346
> *2 of them. How much picked up?
> *


60 each bro i have only 1 in stock


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 6 2009, 12:04 AM~14390284
> *im ready ese waiting on you :biggrin:
> *


NOW IM GONNA WAIT ON YOU BIG DOWG CAR WAS DELIVERED 2 YOUR DOOR KEEP ME POSTED HOMEBOY DO YOUR MAGIC I NEED 2 BE OUT WITH THIS BLOODY BITCH THIS SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2009, 11:22 PM~14399549
> *NOW IM GONNA WAIT ON YOU BIG DOWG CAR WAS DELIVERED 2 YOUR DOOR KEEP ME POSTED HOMEBOY DO YOUR MAGIC I NEED 2 BE OUT WITH THIS BLOODY BITCH THIS SUMMER  :biggrin:
> *



















































thats all for tonight


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 7 2009, 12:12 AM~14399924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all for tonight
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMM FOO YOU WAS NOT PLAYING :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 7 2009, 12:14 AM~14399933
> *DAMMMMMMMMMMM FOO YOU WAS NOT PLAYING  :0  :biggrin:
> *


*NO TIME TO PLAY*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 7 2009, 12:16 AM~14399948
> *NO TIME TO PLAY
> *


GLAD WE THINK A LIKE FOO  GET DOWN


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 7 2009, 12:23 AM~14399984
> *GLAD WE THINK A LIKE FOO   GET DOWN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

CALLING ALL {OG} CALI. CAR CLUB REPS. AND CAR CLUBS OF TODAY!  

LIFESTYLE, TOGETHER, GROUPE, IMPERIALS, PREMIER, STYLE, ELITE, MAJESTICS, INDIVIDUALS, TRAFFIC, TECHNIQUES, UCE, OLDIES, OLD MEMORIES, PHAROAHS SO. BAY, ELEGENTS, REALITY, ROLLERZ ONLY, KLIQUE, DEVOTIONS, NEU EXPOSURE, OHANA, CONTAGIOUS, PHAROAHS I.E., THEE ARTISTICS, STRAYS, OUR STYLE, NATURAL HIGH, UNIDOS, WAY OF LIFE, THE TOVARS, CASUALS, FANTASY LIFE, ANTIQUE STYLE, PERSPECTIVE, SANTANA, TEMPTATIONS, NOSOTROS, CLASSIC BOMBS, EMPIRE CLASSICS, ROYAL FANTASIES, SOUTH SIDE, LOS ANGELES, ULTIMATE RIDERS, VIEJITOS, BRIDGETOWN OLDIES, CLASSIC OLDIES, OLD TRADITIONS, TRADITION, ONTARIO CLASSICS, CLASSIFIED, HIGH CLASS, NEW WAVE, AMIGOS, NEW ISLANDER, NITE OWLS, KLASSICS, LATIN LORDS, SWIFT, NOKTURNAL, BALLERZ INC., FRIENDS, BEST OF FRIENDS, KING OF KINGS, SPELLBOUND, SICKSIDE, MIDNIGHTERS, FORGIVEN MINISTRIES, GANGS TO GRACE, ROYAL IMAGE, WILD FANTASY, UNIQUES, SOUTHERN COMFORT, CLASSIC STYLE, TRUCHA, BAJITO, AFTERMATH, LEGENDS, DESERT DREAMS, DESIRABLE ONES, HEAVEN, SUPER NATURALS, SWITCH, NITE LIFE S.B., CONNECTED, DELEGATION, MEMBERS ONLY. DETACHED, ROYAL RICHES, LA GENTE, LATIN LIFE, LATIN WORLD, LATIN LUXURY, LIFES FINEST, DOWN SOUTH, PARLIAMENT, SANTANA, STATUS, AS WELL AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, STREETLOW MAGAZINE, IMPALAS MAGAZINE AND BEYOND! 

CLUB REPS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT'S DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER CAUSE, THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY, AND THE LOWRIDER CULTURE! :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: 
WHAT EFFECT ONE EFFECTS US ALL! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
CLICK BELOW FOR THE DETAILS. THANK YOU.  

:ugh: :yes: :thumbsup: uffin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=485903&st=0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## CROWNROYAL

TTMFT....FOR THE HOMIE...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 7 2009, 06:47 PM~14406579
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUS SUP CHENTE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 7 2009, 10:47 PM~14408919
> *:0
> *


WUS SUP FOO ANY PROGRESS TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 8 2009, 12:12 AM~14409442
> *WUS SUP CHENTE
> *




WHAT UP BIG DOG :biggrin: :420: :h5:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 8 2009, 12:23 AM~14409488
> *WHAT UP BIG DOG  :biggrin:  :420:  :h5:
> *


WUT YOU THINK OF THAT BLOOD-E REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 8 2009, 12:12 AM~14409449
> *WUS SUP FOO ANY PROGRESS TODAY  :biggrin:
> *



































































































*STRAIGHT CLOWNIN GETING READY FOR SOME CHROME UNDIES AND A NEW SET *UP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 11:33 PM~14420175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT CLOWNIN GETING READY FOR SOME CHROME UNDIES AND A NEW SET UP
> *


THANKS 4 THE UP DATES JOEY YOU GETTING DOWN HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2009, 01:05 AM~14420674
> *THANKS 4 THE UP DATES JOEY YOU GETTING DOWN HOMIE
> *


JUST TRYING HOMIE TO DO WHAT I KNOW HOW TO DO BEST


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :yes: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 9 2009, 01:30 PM~14425113
> *:420:  :yes:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP CHENTE  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 9 2009, 07:12 AM~14421463
> *JUST TRYING HOMIE TO DO WHAT I KNOW HOW TO DO BEST
> *


handle it loko good shit


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

GOOD WORK HOMIE...... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 9 2009, 05:02 PM~14427418
> *GOOD WORK HOMIE...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CROWNROYAL

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2009, 03:45 PM~14426633
> *handle it loko good shit
> *


X2


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 11:33 PM~14420175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT CLOWNIN GETING READY FOR SOME CHROME UNDIES AND A NEW SET UP
> *



MORE SHIT COMING FUKIN JOEY OUR PLANS ALWAYS CHANGE WHEN I GET YOU 2 DO WORK FOR MY RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 9 2009, 11:38 PM~14431242
> *MORE SHIT COMING FUKIN JOEY OUR PLANS ALWAYS CHANGE WHEN I GET YOU 2 DO WORK FOR MY RIDES  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 12 2009, 07:37 PM~14452145
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Damn it was hot out there....nice videos joey....TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 13 2009, 08:56 AM~14456330
> *Damn it was hot out there....nice videos joey....TTT  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS JERRY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## Guest

:420:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

PASSING BY


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 14 2009, 10:08 PM~14477812
> *PASSING BY
> *


----------



## 559karlo

WHAT JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 15 2009, 08:44 AM~14480679
> *WHAT JOEY
> 
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 15 2009, 10:48 PM~14489333
> *
> *


NO MORE PICS FOO :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 15 2009, 09:48 PM~14489333
> *
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :h5:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

TTT FOR DA HOMIE


----------



## 4_PLAY!

TTT THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 16 2009, 01:21 PM~14494265
> *TTT THANKS HOMIE....
> *


ANY TIME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 16 2009, 07:35 AM~14491136
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :h5:
> *


BIG RICH TELL THIS FOO 2 HURRY UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 16 2009, 03:58 PM~14495860
> *BIG RICH TELL THIS FOO 2 HURRY UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 16 2009, 04:37 PM~14496231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
CANT WAIT FOO


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 16 2009, 04:44 PM~14496314
> *:biggrin:
> CANT WAIT FOO
> *


*DONT WORRY HOMIE IN TIME IT WILL BE DONE*


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 16 2009, 05:04 PM~14496464
> *DONT WORRY HOMIE IN TIME IT WILL BE DONE
> *


ONLY IF ALL THE SHOPS WOULD CARRY ALL WE NEED :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 16 2009, 02:58 PM~14495860
> *BIG RICH TELL THIS FOO 2 HURRY UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


maybe if i ban him from layitlow he can get some work done :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 16 2009, 10:11 PM~14499494
> *maybe if i ban him from layitlow he can get some work  done :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 8 2009, 11:33 PM~14420175
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STRAIGHT CLOWNIN GETING READY FOR SOME CHROME UNDIES AND A NEW SET UP
> *


 :biggrin: 
NO MORE PROGRESS PICS :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

NOT YET :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

_what up _


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14502154
> *NOT YET  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: CABRON YOU TAKE WEEKENDS OFF ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2009, 02:04 AM~14523095
> *:uh: CABRON YOU TAKE WEEKENDS OFF ALSO  :biggrin:
> *


YES I DO :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 20 2009, 09:05 AM~14524305
> *YES I DO  :cheesy:
> *


POST PICS FUKER :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2009, 04:06 PM~14528706
> *POST PICS FUKER :biggrin:
> *


TONIGHT I WILL :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 20 2009, 05:45 PM~14530001
> *TONIGHT I WILL  :cheesy:
> *


GOT THE REST OF THE PARTS OVER THE WEEKEND


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

yeah joey post pic's :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Jul 20 2009, 09:59 PM~14533448
> *yeah joey post pic's :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 20 2009, 10:57 PM~14534060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU GETTING DOWN JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

SHOULD BE READY TO GO TO DA CHROME SHOP TOMORROW CHUCH READY TO TO TO LA TOMORROW NEED TO USE YOUR TRUCK :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 20 2009, 11:00 PM~14534084
> *SHOULD BE READY TO GO TO DA CHROME SHOP TOMORROW CHUCH READY TO TO TO LA TOMORROW NEED TO USE YOUR TRUCK :cheesy:
> *


DONT EVEN TRIP FOO IM READY RIGHT NOW AND WILL BE TAKING YOU MY RAG SOON 2 CUTT ALSO LOKO THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HARD WORK


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 20 2009, 11:13 PM~14534153
> *DONT EVEN TRIP FOO IM READY RIGHT NOW AND WILL BE TAKING YOU MY RAG SOON 2 CUTT ALSO LOKO THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HARD WORK
> *


ANYTIME


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:biggrin:


----------



## goof

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 20 2009, 09:57 PM~14534060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats what im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 21 2009, 11:49 AM~14538592
> *:0
> *


TAKING THE DAY OFF 4 MY B DAY HOMIE CHILL OUT TODAY NO WORK HOLIDAY FOR BOTH OF US :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

*BOUT TIME.... *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 21 2009, 01:04 PM~14539537
> *TAKING THE DAY OFF 4 MY B DAY HOMIE CHILL OUT TODAY NO WORK HOLIDAY FOR BOTH OF US  :biggrin:
> *


all right homie sounds good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 21 2009, 02:32 PM~14540568
> *BOUT TIME.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA X2 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 22 2009, 09:25 AM~14548548
> *TO DA TOP :cheesy:
> *


TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 21 2009, 11:49 AM~14538591
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Black 78 MC

gimme a call biotchy


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jul 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14566685
> *gimme a call biotchy
> *


OK


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 24 2009, 11:14 AM~14570627
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUS SUP FOO MORE PIC'S


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 24 2009, 11:32 AM~14570852
> *WUS SUP FOO MORE PIC'S
> *


MAY BE LATER I HAVE TO FIX DA FRAME FOUND SOME BAD SHIT ON IT :angry:  :uh: :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 24 2009, 12:10 PM~14571212
> *MAY BE LATER I HAVE TO FIX DA FRAME FOUND SOME BAD SHIT ON IT :angry:    :uh:  :0
> *


JUST JUNK THE FUKIN CAR IM GONNA BUY ANOTHER :biggrin: AND FOO YOU SAID A BAND AID COULD FIX THAT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 24 2009, 11:32 AM~14570852
> *WUS SUP FOO MORE PIC'S
> *



















cover da holes it had :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 24 2009, 10:37 PM~14576490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cover da holes it had :cheesy:
> *


*tomorrow pant da trunk :*cool:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 24 2009, 10:37 PM~14576490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cover da holes it had :cheesy:
> *


GRACIAS BIG DOWG GET DOWN HOMIE WE ALMOST DONE FOO


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 25 2009, 12:20 PM~14579302
> *GRACIAS BIG DOWG GET DOWN HOMIE WE ALMOST DONE FOO
> *


ANY TIME  HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

sup joeman :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 25 2009, 12:38 AM~14576495
> *tomorrow pant da trunk :cool:
> *


ITS THA WEEKEND...JOEMAN DON'T WORK ON WEEKENDS.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 21 2009, 07:28 PM~14542375
> *all right homie sounds good
> *


*JOEMAN... NEVA AN OFF DAY..ALL HUSTLE NO SLEEP......LET SEE UR MAGIC.....*


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Jul 26 2009, 09:34 AM~14584673
> *JOEMAN... NEVA AN OFF DAY..ALL HUSTLE NO SLEEP......LET SEE UR MAGIC.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

more pic's :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 7 2009, 12:12 AM~14399924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats all for tonight
> *


You know the floor boards are starting to rip apart on that by the wheel wells right?????

Happened with I car I did :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## LUXTACY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 27 2009, 12:58 PM~14594563
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 27 2009, 07:29 AM~14591555
> *You know the floor boards are starting to rip apart on that by the wheel wells right?????
> 
> Happened with I car I did  :uh:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: JOEY KNOWS THIS IS A BUCKET WILL DO WUT IT HAS 2 FOR THE SUMMER AND WILL MAKE IT A BAR B Q GRILL AFTER  :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 01:53 PM~14595288
> *:0  :biggrin: JOEY KNOWS THIS IS A BUCKET WILL DO WUT IT HAS 2 FOR THE SUMMER AND WILL MAKE IT A BAR B Q GRILL AFTER    :biggrin:
> *


*MONEY IS KNOW THING FOR BIG CHUCH*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 27 2009, 12:58 PM~14594563
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: Wheres all the new Hoppers At????


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 27 2009, 02:59 PM~14596094
> *MONEY IS KNOW THING FOR BIG CHUCH
> *


THANK GOD HOMIE BECAUSE I DROPP 2 MUCH CASH ON RIDES ALL THE TIME :biggrin: I NEED A NEW HOBBIE  THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND ALSO THIS RED REGAL IS JUST A SUMMER CAR ASK SOMEBODY I HAVE 3 OTHERS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 27 2009, 03:18 PM~14596301
> *:wave: Wheres all the new Hoppers At????
> *


JOEY IS BRINGING OUT A HOTT ONE DOING 105'' INCHES COMING BAK DOWN :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 03:25 PM~14596371
> *JOEY IS BRINGING OUT A HOTT ONE DOING 105'' INCHES COMING BAK DOWN :0  :biggrin:
> *


No other one Beside my Car!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 27 2009, 03:28 PM~14596402
> *No other one Beside my Car!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:0 LIKE MY BOY SAYS HOPP IT OR JUNK IT :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 03:49 PM~14596636
> *:0 LIKE MY BOY SAYS HOPP IT OR JUNK IT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: When joe hands me the Keys to one of the Hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM~14600063
> *:biggrin: When joe hands me the Keys to one of the Hoppers :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 03:25 PM~14596371
> *JOEY IS BRINGING OUT A HOTT ONE DOING 105'' INCHES COMING BAK DOWN :0  :biggrin:
> *


SOON HOMIE ITS A 90 TOWN CAR COME OUT FOR DA 818 ONE MORE TIME 105 FALLING BACK DOWN PIC REAL SOON


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 27 2009, 05:13 PM~14597510
> *:420:
> *


ARE YOU READY CHENTE YOU COME DOWN TOMORROW OR WHAT READY FOR SOME MORE INCHS :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 12:00 AM~14601826
> *ARE YOU READY CHENTE YOU COME DOWN TOMORROW OR WHAT READY FOR SOME MORE INCHS :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :420:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 28 2009, 12:09 AM~14601880
> *:yes:  :420:
> *


ALL RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:59 PM~14601817
> *SOON HOMIE ITS A 90 TOWN CAR COME OUT FOR DA 818 ONE MORE TIME 105 FALLING BACK DOWN PIC REAL SOON
> *




pics homie :biggrin: :420: :420: :420: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 27 2009, 11:59 PM~14601817
> *SOON HOMIE ITS A 90 TOWN CAR COME OUT FOR DA 818 ONE MORE TIME 105 FALLING BACK DOWN PIC REAL SOON
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 28 2009, 03:08 AM~14602073
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 28 2009, 12:14 AM~14601915
> *pics homie  :biggrin:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

MORE PICS


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 28 2009, 03:22 PM~14607225
> *MORE PICS
> *


will see


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin: now....


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Jul 28 2009, 05:44 PM~14608594
> *:biggrin: now....
> *


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 05:23 PM~14608984
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 09:58 PM~14612303
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

THAT ALL FOR NOW MORE PIC SOON :biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

:biggrin: its about time


----------



## JOEMAN

JUST GETING DA FRAME READY FOR PAINT IT WAS WRAP ALL READY JUST CLEANING IT UP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 11:33 PM~14612585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT ALL FOR NOW MORE PIC SOON :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JOEY LOOKING CLEAN HOMEBOY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 11:50 PM~14612683
> *JUST GETING DA FRAME READY FOR PAINT IT WAS WRAP ALL READY JUST CLEANING IT UP
> *


DOUBLE CHECK ALL MY SHIT DOGGY PORFA DONT WANNA SEE THAT SHIT FALL APART IN THE 1ST LICK :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 29 2009, 01:40 AM~14613048
> *DOUBLE CHECK ALL MY SHIT DOGGY PORFA DONT WANNA SEE THAT SHIT FALL APART IN THE 1ST LICK  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 11:33 PM~14612585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT ALL FOR NOW MORE PIC SOON :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## goof

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

GETING READY FOR PAINT


----------



## JOEMAN

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 29 2009, 01:40 AM~14613048
> *DOUBLE CHECK ALL MY SHIT DOGGY PORFA DONT WANNA SEE THAT SHIT FALL APART IN THE 1ST LICK  :biggrin:
> *




:420: :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GOT MY SHIT DONE JUST WAITING FOO  



> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 29 2009, 12:59 PM~14617066
> *Here u go brother, Karzicon loves taking care of it's repeat customers. Karzicon will have ur GT wheel chips cut out this weekend. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lawlow310

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 29 2009, 01:33 AM~14612585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT ALL FOR NOW MORE PIC SOON :biggrin:
> *



THAM ITS BEAN 2 YEARS N STILL HAVE NOT SEEN ANY PICTURES OF MY CAR  :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Jul 30 2009, 10:28 AM~14626876
> *THAM ITS BEAN 2 YEARS N STILL HAVE NOT SEEN ANY PICTURES OF MY CAR            :0
> *


I GOT PIC OF IT IN MY OTHER CAMERA THAT DOSE NOT WORK ANY MORE DONT WORRY HOMIE YOU WILL SEE PIC SOON WHEN I START WORKING ON IT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Joe, Let me know if ya need anything, will be going down,fri or sat homie...lmk :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 30 2009, 12:57 PM~14627208
> *I GOT PIC OF IT IN MY OTHER CAMERA THAT DOSE NOT WORK ANY MORE  DONT WORRY HOMIE YOU WILL SEE PIC SOON WHEN I START WORKING ON IT
> *


 just hoping it's pretty soon :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 30 2009, 12:49 AM~14624389
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


GET 2 WORK FOO


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Jul 30 2009, 07:23 PM~14632408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 12:19 AM~14635480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMMMMMMM WE GETTING THERE FOO SEE YOU IN THE AM TIME 2 PAINT THE FRAME AND BELLY


----------



## CROWNROYAL

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 12:19 AM~14635480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOOKS GOOD JOEY...I NEED SOME WORK DONE TOO....


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CROWNROYAL_@Jul 31 2009, 12:26 AM~14635522
> *LOOKS GOOD JOEY...I NEED SOME WORK DONE TOO....
> *


LET ME KNOW HOMIE I TRY TO DO MY BEST :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 12:19 AM~14635480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 30 2009, 01:16 PM~14628922
> *Sup Joe, Let me know if ya need anything, will be going down,fri or sat homie...lmk :biggrin:
> *


OK I WILL


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 12:34 AM~14635562
> *:biggrin:
> *


T T T FOR THE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 31 2009, 12:40 AM~14635585
> *T T T FOR THE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP GOOF


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 31 2009, 02:27 PM~14639915
> *:420:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU COMEING DOWN CHENTE


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY_@Jul 31 2009, 04:21 PM~14641076
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 02:48 PM~14640113
> *YOU COMEING DOWN CHENTE
> *












:420: :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*DA PARTY HAS BEGUN ''STRAIGHT CLOWNIN'' PROGRESS REPORT*  

BIG TURTLE DOING HIS PART NOW THANKS PERRITO FOR THE HARD WORK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 28 2009, 11:33 PM~14612585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT ALL FOR NOW MORE PIC SOON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 12:19 AM~14635480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 31 2009, 06:49 PM~14642335
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR REGAL CAME OUT SUPER NICE HOMIE LOOKED GOOD OUT IN THE 818 LAST TIME YOU BROUGHT IT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 06:57 PM~14642417
> *:biggrin:
> *



MY CAR IS NOT A HOPPER FOO ITS ALL FOR LAY AND PLAY WHY IS EVERYONE THINKING WE BUILDING A RADICAL CAR :biggrin: 2 MANY PHONE CALLS AND IM JUST MEETING MY CLUBS STANDARDS :biggrin: LOTS GONNA CHANGE AROUND HERE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 07:58 PM~14642937
> *MY CAR IS NOT A HOPPER FOO ITS ALL FOR LAY AND PLAY WHY IS EVERYONE THINKING WE BUILDING A RADICAL CAR  :biggrin:  2 MANY PHONE CALLS AND IM JUST MEETING MY CLUBS STANDARDS  :biggrin: LOTS GONNA CHANGE AROUND HERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 08:12 PM~14643056
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


ITS ON MUTHA FUKA NOW ITS ON :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 08:53 PM~14643423
> *ITS ON MUTHA FUKA NOW ITS ON  :biggrin:
> *


*IS IT OK IT IS*


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 07:58 PM~14642937
> *MY CAR IS NOT A HOPPER FOO ITS ALL FOR LAY AND PLAY WHY IS EVERYONE THINKING WE BUILDING A RADICAL CAR  :biggrin:  2 MANY PHONE CALLS AND IM JUST MEETING MY CLUBS STANDARDS  :biggrin: LOTS GONNA CHANGE AROUND HERE
> *


Oh Not A Hopper???? I thought Team 818 was Busting out??  :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 31 2009, 09:33 PM~14643777
> *Oh Not A Hopper???? I thought Team 818 was Busting out??   :dunno:
> *


ONE DAY HOMIE BRING YOUR HOPPER OUT LOCO REP DA 818 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

HERES SOME PIC OF DA HOMIE TROUBLE CAR I FOUND WHEN HE FIRST DID IT


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 05:57 PM~14642410
> *YOUR REGAL CAME OUT SUPER NICE HOMIE LOOKED GOOD OUT IN THE 818 LAST TIME YOU BROUGHT IT
> *


Thanks dogg


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Jul 31 2009, 09:33 PM~14643777
> *Oh Not A Hopper???? I thought Team 818 was Busting out??   :dunno:
> *


LETS DO THIS


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 10:07 PM~14644038
> *ONE DAY HOMIE BRING YOUR HOPPER OUT LOCO REP DA 818 :biggrin:
> *


Car to heavy???? :angry: But I still Rep 818. Born N Die in the Valle of Pacas... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Aug 1 2009, 12:30 AM~14644807
> *Car to heavy????  :angry: But I still Rep 818. Born N Die in the Valle of Pacas... :biggrin:
> *


ITS EVER TO HEAVY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Aug 1 2009, 12:30 AM~14644807
> *Car to heavy????  :angry: But I still Rep 818. Born N Die in the Valle of Pacas... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2009, 12:45 AM~14644872
> *ITS EVER TO HEAVY HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


HEY CABRON STOP TRYING 2 BRAKE HIS CAR PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN+Aug 1 2009, 12:45 AM~14644872-->
> 
> 
> 
> ITS NEVER TO HEAVY HOMIE  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im Escared for it to break?? :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 1 2009, 12:47 AM~14644884
> *HEY CABRON STOP TRYING 2 BRAKE HIS CAR PUTO  :biggrin:
> *


I'll let Joey Hop it til the Wheels fall off, But only if i hold the Pink and Keys to the 61... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Aug 1 2009, 01:28 AM~14644993
> *Im Escared for it to break??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I'll let Joey Hop it til the Wheels fall off, But only if i hold the Pink and Keys to the 61... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Aug 1 2009, 01:28 AM~14644993
> *Im Escared for it to break??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I'll let Joey Hop it til the Wheels fall off, But only if i hold the Pink and Keys to the 61... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 1 2009, 09:19 PM~14649556
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Aug 2 2009, 12:44 AM~14650611
> *:420:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

whats up joey


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

IM BAK IN THE VALLE AFTER A FIRME WEEKEND


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 31 2009, 06:22 PM~14642069
> *DA PARTY HAS BEGUN ''STRAIGHT CLOWNIN'' PROGRESS REPORT
> 
> BIG TURTLE DOING HIS PART NOW THANKS PERRITO FOR THE HARD WORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2009, 12:10 AM~14657190
> *IM BAK IN THE VALLE AFTER A FIRME WEEKEND
> *


thats cool homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jul 31 2009, 01:40 AM~14635585
> *T T T FOR THE HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Goof stop braggin...tell'em Joe. keep off the big boy topics til he get a win :0 



Joe the king of rollie faces :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2009, 02:23 PM~14661860
> *Goof stop braggin...tell'em Joe. keep off the big boy topics til he get a win :0
> Joe the king of rollie faces :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HES GONNA MAKE HIS MINI VAN A MONSTER NOW AND GO GET YOU :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## Felon801




----------



## JOEMAN

> WHATS GOING ON IN HERE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

THATS MY COUSIN FOO SHUT IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 31 2009, 12:19 AM~14635480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PRIMO CHECK THIS OUT


----------



## Felon801




----------



## Felon801




----------



## Felon801




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## JOEMAN

HOW MEANY INCHES ARE DA ARMS IN DA FRONT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Felon801_@Aug 3 2009, 08:59 PM~14666321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHATS SIDE ARE DA CYLDS IN DA BACK


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2009, 09:05 PM~14666395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OLD ELCO NICE


----------



## JOEMAN

YOU WANT TO DO SOME INCHS LIKE THIS :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Felon801_@Aug 3 2009, 09:01 PM~14666336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JOEY THATS MY PRIMOS RIDE HE COMING DOWN COUPLE WEEKS AND WANTS 2 GO HOME HITTIN 60-70 INCHES  NEEDS A SET UP MAKE OVER


----------



## JOEMAN

HERE ARE SOME OF MY OLD CARS I DID JUST AN IDEA OF WHAT YOU MIGHT WANT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 09:17 PM~14666576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU WANT TO DO SOME INCHS LIKE THIS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2009, 09:22 PM~14666661
> *JOEY THATS MY PRIMOS RIDE HE COMING DOWN COUPLE WEEKS AND WANTS 2 GO HOME HITTIN  60-70 INCHES   NEEDS A SET UP MAKE OVER
> *


CALL ME UP RIGHT NOW


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 09:11 PM~14666487
> *HOW MEANY INCHES ARE DA ARMS IN DA FRONT
> *


  FROM THE LOOKS OF IT LIKE 1'' AND THE REAR HE SAID 10''


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2009, 09:25 PM~14666713
> * FROM THE LOOKS OF IT LIKE 1'' AND THE REAR HE SAID 10''
> *


 :nono: :nono:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 09:26 PM~14666726
> *:nono:  :nono:
> *


MUTHA FUKA THATS WHY WE LOOKING FOR YOU LOKO HE STAY IN UTAH AND HE FROM CALI AND WANTS SOME OF THAT CALI INCHES


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2009, 09:36 PM~14666901
> *MUTHA FUKA THATS WHY WE LOOKING FOR YOU LOKO HE STAY IN UTAH AND HE FROM CALI AND WANTS SOME OF THAT CALI INCHES
> *


OK BRING HIM MY WAY LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 09:50 PM~14667097
> *OK BRING HIM MY WAY LOKO :biggrin:
> *


HE WILL BE IN-TOWN COUPLE WEEKS


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 09:52 PM~14667136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS ONE BAD MUTHA FUKA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

HEY CABRON YOU THINK YOU BAD HA !!! :biggrin: YOU GET DOWN FUKER


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 09:57 PM~14667197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS WUT MY PRIMO NEEDS 2 GO BACK 2 UTAH HAPPY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 3 2009, 09:57 PM~14667204
> *HEY CABRON YOU THINK YOU BAD HA !!!  :biggrin: YOU GET DOWN FUKER
> *


JUST GOT TO LET HIM KNOW I KNOW WHATS UP LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14667223
> *JUST GOT TO LET HIM KNOW I KNOW WHATS UP LOKO :biggrin:
> *


I TOLD HIM HOMEBOY THIS HOMIE WOULD NOT BE COMING ALL THE WAY FROM UTAH JUST BECAUSE YOU GOOD LOOKIN FUKER :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 10:22 PM~14667533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ESTAS PERRO


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 10:17 PM~14667475
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U WANNA GET THE WAGON BACK???? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 01:01 AM~14679762
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUT IT DO JOEY WAS COO CHILLIN WITH YOU HOMIES @ KOOL AIDS :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 01:07 AM~14679791
> *WUT IT DO JOEY WAS COO CHILLIN WITH YOU HOMIES @ KOOL AIDS :biggrin:
> *


ANY TIME :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 01:07 AM~14679793
> *ANY TIME  :cheesy:
> *


WUS SUP WITH YOUR PROFILE HOMEBOY LOOKS ALL EMPTY PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 01:11 AM~14679810
> *WUS SUP WITH YOUR PROFILE HOMEBOY LOOKS ALL EMPTY PUTO  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU KNOW HOW IT IS HOMIE HARD TIMES


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 01:19 AM~14679851
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU KNOW HOW IT IS HOMIE HARD TIMES
> *


DONT LOOK LIKE HARD TIMES 2 ME WITH ALL THEM CARS ON YOUR SIGNATURE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 01:23 AM~14679869
> *DONT LOOK LIKE HARD TIMES 2 ME WITH ALL THEM CARS ON YOUR SIGNATURE :biggrin:
> *


SOON THEY WILL ALL BEE DONE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 01:27 AM~14679884
> *SOON THEY WILL ALL  BEE DONE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 01:40 AM~14679934
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WAKE UP FOO ITS TIME 2 WORK :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 04:56 AM~14680269
> *WAKE UP FOO ITS TIME 2 WORK  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 08:27 AM~14681352
> *:uh:
> *


HERE WE GO AGAIN WITH THEM FACES PUTO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

wut that all star like homeboy :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 5 2009, 04:24 PM~14686064
> *wut that all star like homeboy :0
> *


AND YOU THIS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Aug 5 2009, 04:23 PM~14686056
> *:420:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks

HOW MUCH FOR A BASIC HYDRO SET UP?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Aug 5 2009, 06:40 PM~14687433
> *HOW MUCH FOR A BASIC HYDRO SET UP?
> *


LET HIM KNOW WUT YOU WANT MAKES IT EASIER 2 GET A PRICE LIKE 2 PUMPS 4-6 BATTS EXT....ANY FRAME WORK HE DOES GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 11:46 PM~14690399
> *:biggrin:
> *


WERE YOU @ HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 5 2009, 04:56 AM~14680269
> *WAKE UP FOO ITS TIME 2 WORK  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 01:06 PM~14694689
> *:biggrin:
> *


I KNOW YOU IN THE A/C FOO WATCHING TV :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 6 2009, 04:00 PM~14696330
> *I KNOW YOU IN THE A/C FOO WATCHING TV  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 6 2009, 06:08 PM~14697313
> *YES SIR
> *


CULERO WUD UP


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 12:08 AM~14700581
> *CULERO WUD UP
> *


JUST HERE HOMIE IN DA A/C :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 7 2009, 08:38 AM~14701886
> *JUST HERE HOMIE IN DA A/C :biggrin:
> *


YOU PICK UP THEM RIDES O QUE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 7 2009, 10:24 AM~14702749
> *YOU PICK UP THEM RIDES O QUE
> *


YEP :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

HOW WAS THE HOPP IN VICTORVILLE


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:wave: *JOEMAN....WUT IT DO.....*


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 8 2009, 04:30 AM~14709968
> *HOW WAS THE HOPP IN VICTORVILLE
> *


IT WAS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Aug 8 2009, 04:45 PM~14712934
> *:wave: JOEMAN....WUT IT DO.....
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 9 2009, 02:38 AM~14715616
> *CHIPPER!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 DONT TELL ME WHAT YOU DO FOO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

SUP LOKO GETTING HOME FROM SAN DIEGO HOPP WAS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 10 2009, 01:08 AM~14722680
> *SUP LOKO GETTING HOME FROM SAN DIEGO HOPP WAS GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Aug 11 2009, 11:25 AM~14735918
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by tcg64_@Aug 12 2009, 09:42 AM~14746000
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

PUTO POST UP PROGRESS ON THAT BLOODY REGAL


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 12 2009, 11:30 PM~14754099
> *PUTO POST UP PROGRESS ON THAT BLOODY REGAL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 08:08 AM~14756039
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :420: :yes: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 13 2009, 05:53 PM~14762766
> *
> *


friday is trey day :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

WE NEED SOME PROGRESS PICS LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 13 2009, 11:59 PM~14766157
> *WE NEED SOME PROGRESS PICS LOKO  :biggrin:
> *


*THATS ALL FOR NOW TOMORROW WILL HAVE MORE PIC OF DA REGAL*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2009, 12:24 AM~14766253
> *THATS ALL FOR NOW TOMORROW WILL HAVE MORE PIC OF DA REGAL
> *


GRACIAS JOEY FOR THE PICS


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 14 2009, 12:30 AM~14766263
> *GRACIAS JOEY FOR THE PICS
> *


ANYTIME :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Aug 13 2009, 07:13 PM~14762953
> *friday is trey day  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 14 2009, 01:59 AM~14766157
> *WE NEED SOME PROGRESS PICS LOKO  :biggrin:
> *


*THAT MEANS GET YO ASS 'N THE GARAGE AND GET TO WORK VATO*....:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Aug 15 2009, 10:12 PM~14781506
> *THAT MEANS GET YO ASS 'N THE GARAGE AND GET TO WORK VATO....:biggrin:
> *


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

post up :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Aug 16 2009, 12:50 AM~14782393
> *post up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 16 2009, 07:37 AM~14783307
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 15 2009, 11:25 PM~14782039
> *:0  :0
> *


PUTO YOU OFF WEEKEND ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 17 2009, 12:01 AM~14789751
> *PUTO YOU OFF WEEKEND ALSO  :biggrin:
> *


YA


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 17 2009, 02:19 PM~14794466
> *:biggrin:
> *


NO MORE PICS PUTO


----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 18 2009, 12:24 AM~14800553
> *NO MORE PICS PUTO
> *


ITS 2 HOT... :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

*WUT IT DO MEAT-HEAD*... :biggrin: ...


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Aug 19 2009, 03:51 PM~14819600
> *ITS 2 HOT... :biggrin:
> *


HAVE 2 GET HIM A FAN THEN :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 19 2009, 05:37 PM~14820660
> *HAVE 2 GET HIM A FAN THEN  :biggrin:
> *


yes you do :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

:wave: found on page 3...


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Aug 21 2009, 12:51 PM~14840338
> *:wave: found on page 3...
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## 66SS818

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## MistahCadillacx3

ttt


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 23 2009, 09:18 PM~14859494
> *
> *


So any updates of cars you doing. Considering you for a Future car need progress pics.......... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up joey it was kool kickin it with you in the 505 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 23 2009, 09:18 PM~14859494
> *
> *



WUS SUP FULLTIMER PUTTING MILES ALL THE WAY 2 NEW MEXICO THIS WEEKEND HAD A GOOD ROAD TRIP FOO THANKS 4 HELPING ME DRIVE :biggrin: AND YOU ALREADY KNOW IF YOU SCARED GO 2 CH**CH :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 25 2009, 01:00 AM~14872453
> *WUS SUP FULLTIMER PUTTING MILES ALL THE WAY 2 NEW MEXICO THIS WEEKEND HAD A GOOD ROAD TRIP FOO THANKS 4 HELPING ME DRIVE  :biggrin: AND YOU ALREADY KNOW IF YOU SCARED GO 2 CH**CH :biggrin:
> *


you funny ese


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 25 2009, 08:05 AM~14873274
> *you funny ese
> *


wen you coming back


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

*WUT IT DO ESE..... *:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 25 2009, 07:05 AM~14873274
> *you funny ese
> *


NAHHH YOU FUNNY :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

WHEN YOU COME TEXAS WE WILL GO HERE
















































JOEY IN NEW MEXICO


----------



## JOEMAN

*HERE IS SOME NEW PIC OF DA CAR WITH DA FRONT END DONE HERE YOU GO CHUCH*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 12:11 AM~14883827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS SOME NEW PIC OF DA CAR WITH DA FRONT END DONE HERE YOU GO CHUCH
> *


COO WAS WAITING ON THEM HOW DID MY NEW BRAKE LINES FIT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 01:11 AM~14883827
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IS SOME NEW PIC OF DA CAR WITH DA FRONT END DONE HERE YOU GO CHUCH
> *


looks good you werent playin when you said you were gonna get back on the grind


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 26 2009, 12:14 AM~14883839
> *COO WAS WAITING ON THEM HOW DID MY NEW BRAKE LINES FIT
> *


FIT GOOD HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 26 2009, 12:15 AM~14883843
> *looks good you werent playin when you said you were gonna get back on the grind
> *


I ALREADY NEED TIRES AND WE JUST PUT THEM ON :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 26 2009, 12:15 AM~14883843
> *looks good you werent playin when you said you were gonna get back on the grind
> *


IM ON DA GRIND HOMIE I NEEDS TO :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 12:16 AM~14883849
> *FIT GOOD HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


  KOO COUPLE MORE PARTS


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 26 2009, 12:17 AM~14883851
> *I ALREADY NEED TIRES AND WE JUST PUT THEM ON  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK IT HOP THATS BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 12:18 AM~14883856
> *FUCK IT HOP THATS BITCH :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 26 2009, 12:18 AM~14883854
> * KOO COUPLE MORE PARTS
> *


YES SIR YOUR CAR SHOUID BE DONE FIRDAY HOMIE


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE+Aug 26 2009, 01:17 AM~14883851-->
> 
> 
> 
> I ALREADY NEED TIRES AND WE JUST PUT THEM ON  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 already damn
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 01:17 AM~14883853
> *IM ON DA GRIND HOMIE I NEEDS TO  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 12:19 AM~14883861
> *YES SIR YOUR CAR SHOUID BE DONE FIRDAY HOMIE
> *


I LIKE THAT HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 26 2009, 12:22 AM~14883874
> *I LIKE THAT HOMIE
> *


YES SIR


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 01:23 AM~14883878
> *YES SIR
> *


wut was that website again


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 26 2009, 12:23 AM~14883881
> *wut was that website again
> *


DO NOT POST ONLINE GRACIAS


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 26 2009, 12:49 AM~14883990
> *DO NOT POST ONLINE GRACIAS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 05:43 PM~14890200
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wheres the camera perro


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 19 2009, 10:33 PM~14823323
> *yes you do :biggrin:
> *


SUP BIG DOG ,THANKS FOR ALL THE WORK U PUT IN ,IN THE 505


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 01:19 AM~14883861
> *YES SIR YOUR CAR SHOUID BE DONE FIRDAY HOMIE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Aug 26 2009, 10:52 PM~14894213
> *SUP BIG DOG ,THANKS FOR ALL THE WORK U PUT IN ,IN THE 505
> *


ANY TIME HOMIE ANY TIME :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2009, 04:43 PM~14890200
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU FUKIN UP PERRO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 26 2009, 10:44 PM~14894119
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: wheres the camera perro
> *


  THANKS I NEEDED THAT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 27 2009, 02:43 AM~14895241
> * THANKS I NEEDED THAT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 27 2009, 04:35 PM~14901494
> *:biggrin:
> *


POST PICS PUTO


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 27 2009, 04:54 PM~14901682
> *POST PICS PUTO
> *


WILL SEE ESE YOUR HOLDING ME BACK TIRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 27 2009, 05:10 PM~14901821
> *WILL SEE ESE YOUR HOLDING ME BACK TIRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


CHIPPING


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 27 2009, 05:10 PM~14901821
> *WILL SEE ESE YOUR HOLDING ME BACK TIRES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


ALL OF A SUDDEN FUKER :angry:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 27 2009, 03:43 AM~14895241
> * THANKS I NEEDED THAT  :biggrin:
> *


bad day or wut perro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 27 2009, 11:00 PM~14905740
> *bad day or wut perro
> *


CHALES ALWAYS A GOOD DAY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 27 2009, 06:06 PM~14902308
> *CHIPPING
> *


y you chipping :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 28 2009, 09:12 AM~14908459
> *y you chipping :biggrin:
> *


IMMA BREAK YOUR ASS OFF JOJO


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 28 2009, 12:34 AM~14906040
> *CHALES ALWAYS A GOOD DAY
> *


datz good bro


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: WHAT UP JOEMAN :biggrin: :yes: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 28 2009, 02:57 PM~14912609
> *IMMA BREAK YOUR ASS OFF JOJO
> *


 :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC

2 
THE 
TOP 
FOR MY BROTHER JOEY


----------



## kerncountyhopper

wat up playa


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Aug 30 2009, 01:16 AM~14924921
> *wat up playa
> *


WHATS UP PM YOUR NUMBER


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 30 2009, 09:53 PM~14930733
> *WHATS UP PM YOUR NUMBER
> *


wutz up joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 30 2009, 11:54 PM~14932577
> *wutz up joey
> *


whats up homie how you been


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :cheesy:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Whats up Joe


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Aug 31 2009, 09:03 PM~14942795
> *Whats up Joe
> *


WHATS UP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT

WHATS UP JOE...


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Aug 31 2009, 08:22 PM~14943079
> *WHATS UP JOE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Post up some work joe :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: NOTHING BUT TROUBLE, spanks82BIGM

:wave:


----------



## spanks82BIGM

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2009, 11:07 PM~14944779
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: NOTHING BUT TROUBLE, spanks82BIGM
> 
> :wave:
> *


WAS UP FOO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by spanks82BIGM_@Sep 1 2009, 12:08 AM~14944789
> *WAS UP FOO
> *


CHILLIN SPANKS TRYING 2 GET THIS CAR DONE SEEMS LIKE IT DONT WANT 2 :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by spanks82BIGM_@Sep 1 2009, 12:08 AM~14944789
> *WAS UP FOO
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 31 2009, 11:10 PM~14944797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


looks good


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 1 2009, 12:14 AM~14944824
> *looks good
> *


THANKS FOR YOUR WORK ALSO BIG RICH CHROME LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 31 2009, 11:16 PM~14944831
> *THANKS FOR YOUR WORK ALSO BIG RICH CHROME LOOKS GOOD
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 12:26 AM~14944867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS 4 THE PICS BUT IM GETTING READY 2 BURN THIS BITCH DOWN :angry: NOTHING BUT PROBLEMS AND IT'S CRUNCH TIME :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN

slow your roll


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 12:43 AM~14944926
> *slow your roll
> *


CHALES FUK THAT CAR :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 1 2009, 01:23 AM~14945004
> *CHALES FUK THAT CAR :angry:
> *


ITS GOING TO ALL RIGHT


----------



## Knightstalker

:wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 10:16 AM~14947322
> *ITS GOING TO BE ALL RIGHT
> *


NOW IT IS HOMIE WE BACK ON TRACK AND I BOUGHT THE KITTY HAIR ALSO


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 06:04 PM~14951949
> *:biggrin:
> *


PUTO


----------



## JOEMAN

QVO ESE STOP CRYING NOW :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 06:32 PM~14952311
> *QVO ESE STOP CRYING NOW :biggrin:
> *


YOU WISH YOU COULD SEE ME CRY PUTO ANGER I HAVE TRY ME :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 1 2009, 06:34 PM~14952338
> *YOU WISH YOU COULD SEE ME CRY PUTO ANGER I HAVE TRY ME  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 08:07 PM~14953546
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 01:26 AM~14944867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn that looks bad ass


----------



## JOEMAN

JUST A LIL TEST HIT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 11:14 PM~14956003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST A LIL TEST HIT
> *


LOOKS GOOD PUTO YOU WANNA BRAKE IT ALREADY O QUE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 2 2009, 12:02 AM~14956260
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


PUTO HOPPIN MY SHIT ON 4 BATTS :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Looks good....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 2 2009, 08:22 AM~14957887
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Looks good....
> *


thanks


----------



## SOUTH SIDE




----------



## 82gbody rider

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 11:14 PM~14956003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUST A LIL TEST HIT
> *




looking good  nice tuck


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Sep 2 2009, 03:04 PM~14961712
> *looking good   nice tuck
> *


GRACIAS THATS WUT JOEY DOES BEST :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 3 2009, 12:05 AM~14967096
> *:biggrin:
> *


PUTO HERE WE GO WITH THEM HAPPY FACES :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 3 2009, 12:08 AM~14967103
> *PUTO HERE WE GO WITH THEM HAPPY FACES  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 3 2009, 12:38 AM~14967163
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## bigt15

yo am in the 818 area gloenda..and i need someone who can come to my adress and install the wirings for my hydralics. i am goign to buy enw pumps and 8 new batteries silanoids and wires. i need somone who can come do all the wiring in the trunk and plz tell me how much it will cost me.


----------



## kerncountyhopper

wut up playa


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Sep 3 2009, 12:34 PM~14971002
> *wut up playa
> *


not much homie


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 3 2009, 06:42 PM~14974716
> *BUMP
> *


SUP PUTO


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

MEATHEAD...U GOT WORK...... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Sep 4 2009, 02:18 AM~14978368
> *SUP PUTO
> *


QVO :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 12:26 AM~14944867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks super tight


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Silver

Wusup Joey! How ya been homie, how life on the west coast..


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Sep 4 2009, 06:30 PM~14984466
> *Wusup Joey! How ya been homie, how life on the west coast..
> *


WHATS UP SILVER HOW YOU DOING


----------



## Level33

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 5 2009, 12:37 AM~14987084
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT


----------



## kerncountyhopper

hey fucker give e a call got a new 1 need a pump asap :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Level33




----------



## FantasyCustoms

Hey Joe is there a green regal you did with split belly and stress points you sold to a guy in TX????


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 5 2009, 09:52 PM~14993034
> *Hey Joe is there a green regal you did with split belly and stress points you sold to a guy in TX????
> *


NO I DONT THINK SO


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 5 2009, 09:57 PM~14993085
> *   wutz up joey
> *


WHATS UP BRO HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 6 2009, 07:34 AM~14994819
> *NO I DONT THINK SO
> *


Well anyway I got a guy gonna buy out my noids in stock said he bought a car you did and I have been threw your topic and didn't see any green regal you did????

By chance what do you charge to do a custom rear lock up I see you charge $1500 for a frame wrap and I do too but I'm still not sure if what I'm chargeing for a lock up is high or low enough

Anyway keep up the good work  
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 6 2009, 09:34 AM~14994819
> *NO I DONT THINK SO
> *


no its a cadillac....


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 6 2009, 05:04 PM~14997920
> *no its a cadillac....
> *


Ok the caddy :biggrin: got you


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 6 2009, 11:26 PM~15000087
> *:biggrin:
> *


wut it do fool...BEEN TRYING 2 CALL..UR PINCHE PHONE IS DISCONNECTED.....HIT ME UP.....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 6 2009, 08:35 AM~14994826
> *WHATS UP BRO HOW YOU DOING  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLN MANYE WAITING FOR VEGAS WHEN YOU GOING TO THE 505 AGAIN


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Sep 7 2009, 05:03 PM~15006588
> *CHILLN MANYE WAITING FOR VEGAS WHEN YOU GOING TO THE 505 AGAIN
> *


whens the vegas show???


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Joey, Call me when you can !


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 7 2009, 06:19 PM~15007451
> *Joey, Call me when you can !
> *


OK


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 7 2009, 06:19 PM~15007451
> *Joey, Call me when you can !
> *


IS THIS RICKY BOBBY? IF SO GET AT ME HOMIE, YOUR CHAPTER OR JOEY GOT MY #. ASAP


----------



## BIGRUBE644

whats up papa's como estas... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Sep 7 2009, 10:08 PM~15010647
> *whats up papa's  como estas... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

Joey wtf is up homie?


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 5 2009, 08:50 PM~14993011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

WAT UP JOEY GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## Knightstalker

Sup Joey? :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## spanks82BIGM

joey with payday doing 2 inches .....yeah it does better my ground unpluged ...... hit me up FLUFF...


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Joey... :biggrin: Mr. king smiley


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2009, 11:08 PM~15023055
> *Sup Joey... :biggrin: Mr. king smiley
> *


JUST HERE LIVEING DAY BUY DAY :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 9 2009, 12:14 AM~15023100
> *JUST HERE LIVEING DAY BUY DAY :biggrin:
> *


ace is lookin good, U fucker :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2009, 11:19 PM~15023121
> *ace is lookin good, U fucker :cheesy:
> *


THANKS LOKO I NEED YOU TO DO DA FRONT END FOR ME DA ARMS


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 9 2009, 12:26 AM~15023173
> *THANKS LOKO I NEED YOU TO DO DA FRONT END FOR ME DA ARMS
> *


O.da K.....Lmk foolio


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

Q-VO JOEY :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

SUP PUTO PASSING BY


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Sep 8 2009, 11:32 PM~15023232
> *Q-VO JOEY :wave:
> *


whats up loko


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 06:08 PM~15006655
> *whens the vegas show???
> *


oct 11


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

JOEY..WUT IT DO....U DISCONNECTED...HIT ME UP..FOOLL... :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

u stuck up hoe :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Sep 9 2009, 03:36 PM~15029597
> *u stuck up hoe  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Chicano

Congrats on your New Baby being born today Big Joey. We wish you the Best!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Sep 10 2009, 11:04 AM~15038094
> *Congrats on your New Baby being born today Big Joey. We wish you the Best!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:0 Congrats Joey! :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

x2


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

SAY PERRO..MY HOMIE IS MAILING THAT MONEY ORDER OUT TOMORROW..HE WANTS THE OTHER AND HIS SENT..... :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2009, 01:19 AM~15023121
> *ace is lookin good, U fucker :cheesy:
> *


DAMN PERRO..CAN I SEE THE ACE.... :angry:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 6 2009, 07:34 AM~14994819
> *NO I DONT THINK SO
> *


YOU LIE PINCHE PANSON :biggrin: YOU DID A GREEN REGAL HITTING HARD WHAT YOU FORGET ABOUT CHENTEX IN THE 805 HIS IS GREEN WHO KNOWS MAYBE HE SOLD IT FOOL


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Sep 10 2009, 10:04 AM~15038094
> *Congrats on your New Baby being born today Big Joey. We wish you the Best!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRADS JOEY HOPE ALL WENT WELL LOKO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*''STRAIGHT CLOWNIN'' PROGRESS REPORT*


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Sep 10 2009, 12:04 PM~15038094
> *Congrats on your New Baby being born today Big Joey. We wish you the Best!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



*SMOKE ONE 4 THE NEW BORN*...... :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 11 2009, 02:54 PM~15053406
> *''STRAIGHT CLOWNIN'' PROGRESS REPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

ESTAS BIEN SUPER DOGGY DOG LOOKING GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT

HEY JOE. HERE,S THE LINCON http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIMLt7anMfQ


----------



## mrbg




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Whats up Joey wanna see some more pics of your work :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 14 2009, 07:41 AM~15074566
> *:biggrin:
> *


FUKKKKKKKKKKK ABOUT TIME HOW'S THE LIL 1 DOING?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 14 2009, 03:29 PM~15078709
> *FUKKKKKKKKKKK ABOUT TIME HOW'S THE LIL 1 DOING?
> *


his doing good thanks for asking geting big all ready will hit you up later :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

WUT UP BIG DOG..... :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

wat up congrats nikkah


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 15 2009, 11:01 AM~15087781
> *his doing good thanks for asking geting big all ready will hit you up later :biggrin:
> *


*''STRAIGHT CLOWNIN''* PROGRESS REPORT ALMOST DONE :0 NOT YET STILL NEED A FEW MORE THINGS ...


----------



## Ganso313

looking good carnal!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

looking good loko :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Sep 16 2009, 01:46 PM~15099827
> *looking good carnal!!!!
> *


  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 17 2009, 07:58 AM~15106818
> *looking good loko :biggrin:
> *


CALL ME PUTO I NEED THAT BLOCK FIXED ASAP CAR IS @ THE SHOP BY THE PAD


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

JOEY DID U GET THAT CK ....WHEN U MAILING DUDE HIS SHIT? SO I CAN LET HIM NO......


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@Sep 13 2009, 11:50 AM~15066792
> *HEY JOE. HERE,S THE LINCON http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIMLt7anMfQ
> *


TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

*whats up its that time agin i have a deal on a to pumps 4 batters one inch arms in da front panited trunk 2000.00 installed so come get hooked up hit me on a pm *:biggrin:


----------



## BGIZZLE

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 10:02 PM~15158238
> *HE HAS DEAL ON A 2 PUMP 4 BATTERIES SET UP...INSTALLED...WITH 1" A-ARMS..PAINTED TRUNK...$2000.OO..COME GET HOOKED UP.... :0*


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by R.O.-GULFCOAST-TX_@Sep 23 2009, 05:25 PM~15167370
> *HE HAS DEAL ON A 2 PUMP 4 BATTERIES SET UP...INSTALLED...WITH 1" A-ARMS..PAINTED TRUNK...$2000.OO..COME GET HOOKED UP.... :0
> *


LOL I noticed that we arn't supost to be good at spelling just hooking peoples shit up  

Noids working out good for ya ????


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

*PIC OF DA NEW HOPPER THATS COMEING OUT SOON TO A HOP NEAR YOU :biggrin: *


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 23 2009, 10:01 PM~15170393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIC OF DA NEW HOPPER THATS COMEING OUT SOON TO A HOP NEAR YOU :biggrin:
> *


oh no he's back at it again :biggrin: :0 

keep it up 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 86 Limited

full frame wrap?


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 23 2009, 10:31 PM~15170675
> *full frame wrap?
> *


He does them


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 23 2009, 10:01 PM~15170393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIC OF DA NEW HOPPER THATS COMEING OUT SOON TO A HOP NEAR YOU :biggrin:
> *
















:0 :biggrin: :420: :wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Sep 23 2009, 11:01 PM~15170987
> *:0  :biggrin:  :420:  :wave:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Wad up JOEY???... You building someting new Playa....LMK when you go to terroiize them :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2009, 11:28 PM~15171162
> *Wad up JOEY???... You building someting new Playa....LMK when you go to terroiize them :0
> *


YA ITS TIME FOR ME TO COME OUT AND PLAY. GOT TO DO DA ARMS ON IT STELL PUSH THEM BACK. LIL AT A TIME BE OUT SOON RON


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2009, 11:28 PM~15171162
> *Wad up JOEY???... You building someting new Playa....LMK when you go to terroiize them :0
> *


ARE YOU READY FOR DA ACE TO DO DA FRONT END AND TO DO YOUR MAGIC TO IT ITS GOING TO BE ONE COLD PICE RON I WILL HIT YOU UP NEXT WEEK


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 24 2009, 12:31 AM~15171186
> *YA ITS TIME FOR ME TO COME OUT AND PLAY. GOT TO DO DA ARMS ON IT  STELL PUSH THEM BACK. LIL AT A TIME BE OUT SOON RON
> *


LMK we go on a mission...you coming to vegas????


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 23 2009, 11:37 PM~15171223
> *LMK we go on a mission...you coming to vegas????
> *


YOU GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

uffin: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 24 2009, 09:24 PM~15180261
> *
> *


GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE THANKS 4 PASSING BY AND WORKIN ON MY SHIT @ THE BODY SHOP


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 26 2009, 12:42 AM~15191106
> *GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE THANKS 4 PASSING BY AND WORKIN ON MY SHIT @ THE BODY SHOP
> *


ANY TIME LOKO :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:  what up


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Sep 26 2009, 02:20 PM~15193721
> *:biggrin:   what up
> *


WHATS UP CHENTE WHOS IT GOING :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 08:02 PM~15158238
> *whats up its that time agin i have a deal on a to pumps 4 batters one inch arms in da front panited trunk 2000.00 installed so come get hooked up hit me on a pm  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

YOU SHOULD SELL THAT ASS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## nicolewh85

http://www.trade9shoes.com/


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Sep 26 2009, 07:37 PM~15195345
> *YOU SHOULD SELL THAT ASS LOL  :biggrin:
> *


sale your own ass


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

TTT FOR DA HOMIE  STAY UP DONT LET KNOW ONE GET YOU DOWN


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SOUTH SIDE_@Sep 27 2009, 04:45 PM~15200584
> *TTT FOR DA HOMIE  STAY UP DONT LET KNOW ONE GET YOU DOWN
> *


ALL RIGHT HOMIE WILL DO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 08:02 PM~15158238
> *whats up its that time agin i have a deal on a to pumps 4 batters one inch arms in da front panited trunk 2000.00 installed so come get hooked up hit me on a pm  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Sep 28 2009, 02:59 PM~15209793
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## spanks82BIGM

ttt for joey's hydros


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by spanks82BIGM_@Sep 28 2009, 08:02 PM~15213197
> *ttt for joey's hydros
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## El Chicano

TTT :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

what's up joey!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 30 2009, 11:07 AM~15228653
> *what's up joey!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie how it going :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2009, 01:26 AM~14944867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SETUP  REMEMBER THOSE WIRES HEAT UP AND U LOSE POWER 
CALL ME I NEED SOME BATTERIES :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Sep 30 2009, 06:06 PM~15232789
> *NICE SETUP  REMEMBER THOSE WIRES HEAT UP AND U LOSE POWER
> CALL ME I NEED SOME BATTERIES :biggrin:
> *


its just for looks loko


----------



## gottie




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 30 2009, 05:11 PM~15232272
> *whats up homie how it going :biggrin:
> *



Here working on the lincoln.... how is the 61 coming?


----------



## JOEMAN

on hold right now


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 30 2009, 09:20 PM~15235223
> *its just for looks loko
> *


BUT STILL GOOD 2 KNOW


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 5 2009, 12:09 PM~15272722
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDloco

joey pm me ur # :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 7 2009, 07:15 AM~15291160
> *TTT :cheesy:
> *


whats up joeman how you doing


----------



## gottie




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Oct 7 2009, 06:20 PM~15296795
> *
> *


whats up homie how da 505


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

*JOEY U HEADED 2 VEGAS....IF SO, HIT ME UP.......*


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Oct 7 2009, 08:08 PM~15297949
> *JOEY U HEADED 2 VEGAS....IF SO, HIT ME UP.......
> *


OK I WILL :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 8 2009, 08:12 AM~15301412
> *TTT
> *


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## HISPANIC TITANIC

TTT for the homie......


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 15 2009, 08:05 PM~15371911
> *
> *


*''STRAIGHT CLOWNIN'' GOOD TIMES CC*


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin: looking good homie


----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## kerncountyhopper

Wat up biggie wat it do baby boy


----------



## SOUTH SIDE

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## kerncountyhopper

give ma a call lost my cell


----------



## gottie

[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

WUTS GOOD HOMIE..HOLLA AT YA BOY..... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 08:02 PM~15158238
> *whats up its that time agin i have a deal on a to pumps 4 batters one inch arms in da front panited trunk 2000.00 installed so come get hooked up hit me on a pm  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 20 2009, 08:48 AM~15411831
> *
> *


bump :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 20 2009, 01:01 PM~15413769
> *bump :cheesy:
> *


I HAVE A CAR ASAP HOMIE YOUR PHONE DONT WORK O WUTT


----------



## ROBERT-YOYO

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 20 2009, 07:48 AM~15411831
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 21 2009, 05:31 PM~15426857
> *:biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU FRIDAY PUTO WE TAKING THAT IMPALA  818 RIDERS


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 22 2009, 02:20 AM~15431652
> *SEE YOU FRIDAY PUTO WE TAKING THAT IMPALA  818 RIDERS
> *


sounds good ese :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 23 2009, 04:35 PM~15448667
> *sounds good ese :biggrin:
> *


POST PICS PUTO


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 25 2009, 02:12 AM~15459162
> *POST PICS PUTO
> *


ok tomorrow ese


----------



## 559karlo

what up joe :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 25 2009, 06:54 PM~15463212
> *ok tomorrow ese
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Oct 26 2009, 12:21 PM~15470130
> *uffin:
> *


nice meeting you guys see you soon homie :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 26 2009, 05:04 PM~15471080
> *nice meeting you guys see you soon homie :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 26 2009, 02:04 PM~15471080
> *nice meeting you guys see you soon homie :biggrin:
> *


NOW HURRY DA FUK UP SO WE CAN DELIVER THAT CAR 2 GT DETROIT PUTO


----------



## lawlow310

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 27 2009, 12:41 AM~15477741
> *NOW HURRY DA  FUK UP SO WE CAN DELIVER THAT CAR 2 GT DETROIT PUTO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 26 2009, 10:41 PM~15477741
> *NOW HURRY DA  FUK UP SO WE CAN DELIVER THAT CAR 2 GT DETROIT PUTO
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 27 2009, 04:09 PM~15484082
> *:biggrin:
> *


MUTHA FUKA YOU BETTER BE WORKIN


----------



## Ganso313

:biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Oct 27 2009, 05:44 PM~15485045
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WUTS GOOD GT


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 27 2009, 08:49 PM~15485102
> *WUTS GOOD GT
> *


not much!:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

gimme a call bitch I need my torch


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 27 2009, 01:10 PM~15481896
> *:biggrin:
> *


Joe due to the high winds advisory,I'm leaving tomorrow, to head down, got everything loaded, and ready to go, If ya need anything else hit me up, got til around 12 or 1 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 27 2009, 04:12 PM~15484121
> *MUTHA FUKA YOU BETTER BE WORKIN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Oct 27 2009, 09:48 PM~15488342
> *gimme a call bitch I need my torch
> *


ok sound good let hop


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 27 2009, 09:55 PM~15488416
> *Joe due to the high winds advisory,I'm leaving tomorrow, to head down, got everything loaded, and ready to go, If ya need anything else hit me up, got til around 12 or 1  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WE NEED THIS FUKIN WIND GO AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 28 2009, 07:27 PM~15496848
> *:biggrin: WE NEED THIS FUKIN WIND GO AWAY  :biggrin:
> *


No shit.... high loads, trucks, autos with trailers not advise to cross state line pass and cajon pass...been on the radio all day here


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2009, 08:12 PM~15498063
> *No shit.... high loads, trucks, autos with trailers not advise to cross state line pass and cajon pass...been on the radio all day here
> *


RON MY BOY WERE YOU AT NEED DA PARTS CALL ME UP BRO THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 29 2009, 08:32 AM~15503264
> *RON MY BOY WERE YOU AT NEED DA PARTS CALL ME UP BRO THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Oct 29 2009, 11:34 AM~15504132
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## ~TRU~

sup joe here it is at work . View My Video


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Oct 29 2009, 08:28 PM~15509625
> *sup joe here it is at work . View My Video
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Oct 28 2009, 08:12 PM~15498063
> *No shit.... high loads, trucks, autos with trailers not advise to cross state line pass and cajon pass...been on the radio all day here
> *


 :0 DAMMM THATS SOME SHIT WE ON JOEYS ASS WE NEED A CAR DONE AND ON THE ROAD SAT 2 UTAH ITS CRUNCH TIME :biggrin:


----------



## MELLOMAN

THANKS JOEY LIKE THE WORK U DID ILL POST PICS 2MORROW


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MELLOMAN

THANKS JOEY 4 HOOKIN ME UP


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Nov 1 2009, 04:38 PM~15530029
> *THANKS JOEY 4 HOOKIN ME UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANY TIME HOMIE GLAD YOU LIKE MY WORK........ :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## kerncountyhopper

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 3 2009, 11:00 AM~15548793
> *
> *


WHATS UP BIGGIE HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

IM BAK FUKER UTAH WAS NO JOKE WE HAVE WORK LINED UP BE READY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 4 2009, 03:01 AM~15557747
> *IM BAK FUKER UTAH WAS NO JOKE WE HAVE WORK LINED UP BE READY
> *


i stay ready homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

:biggrin: :biggrin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Nov 4 2009, 07:28 PM~15564801
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 4 2009, 08:53 AM~15558757
> *i stay ready homie :biggrin:
> *


GOT BORED FOO SO I BOUGHT THIS WUT YOU THINK


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 6 2009, 01:43 PM~15584011
> *GOT BORED FOO SO I BOUGHT THIS WUT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


time to cut it foo to to da nose one ta da ass 16 batters let me know


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 6 2009, 06:58 PM~15586182
> *time to cut it foo two to da nose one ta da ass 16 batters let me know
> *


Fixed it, Sup Joe, heading down on monday if ya need anything


----------



## spanks82BIGM

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 6 2009, 04:58 PM~15586182
> *time to cut it foo to to da nose one ta da ass 16 batters let me know
> *


WUT KIND OF BATTERS FOO ....U MAKEING WEED BROWNIES ????? HAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## goof

WATS UP JOEY????? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Nov 8 2009, 03:22 PM~15599547
> *WATS UP JOEY????? :biggrin:
> *


whats up loko how you been


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 08:02 PM~15158238
> *whats up its that time agin i have a deal on a to pumps 4 batters one inch arms in da front panited trunk 2000.00 installed so come get hooked up hit me on a pm  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## kerncountyhopper

wat it do biggie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## sapostyle805

:biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 9 2009, 09:53 AM~15606638
> *whats up loko how you been
> *


kool...jus trying to get this cutlass doing a lil more.... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by sapostyle805_@Nov 9 2009, 11:06 PM~15616318
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up bud how you doing :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 22 2009, 08:02 PM~15158238
> *whats up its that time agin i have a deal on a to pumps 4 batters one inch arms in da front panited trunk 2000.00 installed so come get hooked up hit me on a pm  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## goof

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 9 2009, 04:57 PM~15611540
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: T T T!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

WHATS CRACKEN JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Nov 12 2009, 09:24 PM~15650582
> * WHATS CRACKEN JOEY
> *


whats up :biggrin: loko


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by goof_@Nov 11 2009, 07:43 PM~15638328
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: T T T!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MELLOMAN

WAT UP JOEE uffin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 13 2009, 08:35 PM~15660068
> *:biggrin:
> *


T T T :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 13 2009, 12:23 PM~15656079
> *whats up  :biggrin: loko
> *


QVO PUTO :biggrin: 2 CARS IN A WEEK IM DOING BAD FOO :biggrin: 1 MORE 2 GO AND IM DONE IM LOCKIN IN THE PINK SLIPS AND TROWING THE KEY AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## 559karlo

[/I]TTT[/I]


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Nov 14 2009, 09:25 PM~15667743
> *[/I]TTT[/I]
> 
> 
> *


T T T


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 16 2009, 11:45 AM~15679813
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

SUP BIG HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 16 2009, 06:15 PM~15683677
> *     SUP BIG HOMIE
> *


just here lay low :biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 16 2009, 01:42 PM~15680927
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


WATS UP JERRY???? :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by goof_@Nov 16 2009, 10:22 PM~15687668
> *WATS UP JERRY???? :biggrin:
> *


Whats up big dawg... :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 17 2009, 01:12 PM~15692318
> *Whats up big dawg...  :wave:
> *


jerry what cracking dog :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Nov 16 2009, 11:22 PM~15687668
> *WATS UP JERRY???? :biggrin:
> *


goof whats up loko


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 17 2009, 01:12 PM~15692318
> *Whats up big dawg...  :wave:
> *


shit jus here chilln....wat u up 2???? :biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 17 2009, 07:33 PM~15696276
> *goof whats up loko
> *


wats up holmes????can i get ur new number???? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Nov 17 2009, 08:47 PM~15697321
> *wats up holmes????can i get ur new number???? :biggrin:
> *


cant you see goof my number is in your face


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 18 2009, 12:33 PM~15703961
> *cant you see goof my number is in your face
> *


now it is...... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by goof_@Nov 18 2009, 03:38 PM~15705603
> *now it is...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sapostyle805

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 10 2009, 02:14 PM~15623184
> *whats up bud how you doing :biggrin:
> *


im good just working late nights now. you keeping busy


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by sapostyle805_@Nov 19 2009, 08:52 AM~15713234
> *im good just working late nights now. you keeping busy
> *


trying to iv been calling you you dont anser you phone loko :biggrin:


----------



## sapostyle805

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 19 2009, 12:56 PM~15716321
> *trying to iv been calling you you dont anser you phone loko :biggrin:
> *


iv try calling you back on the cell this morning ill call you later tonight


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by sapostyle805_@Nov 19 2009, 03:42 PM~15717185
> *iv try calling you back on the cell this morning ill call you later tonight
> *


OR RIGHT HIT ME UP LOKO....... :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:wave:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

wut up playa :nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Nov 19 2009, 05:51 PM~15718603
> *wut up playa :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

wass up


----------



## Big Rob M

joey im looking for a header panel for a regal 84-87 if u know anybody that has one let me know


----------



## cadilinc

Joey como estas bro just wanted to say whats up hope you doing good take care have a nice holiday  :biggrin: Vennie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by cadilinc_@Nov 20 2009, 10:55 AM~15726618
> *Joey como estas bro just wanted to say whats up hope you doing good take care have a nice holiday    :biggrin:  Vennie
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE STAY UP HAND YOU ALL SO HAVE A GOOD ONE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 21 2009, 11:12 PM~15742080
> *TTT
> *


numbers dont work..... :angry:


----------



## lawlow310

what's up jojo any new updates on the car?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Nov 23 2009, 06:52 PM~15759039
> *what's up jojo any new updates on the car?
> *


yes there has been :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 23 2009, 08:42 PM~15760647
> *yes there has been  :biggrin:
> *


POST UP HOMIE  GT


----------



## Ganso313

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 24 2009, 02:28 AM~15763697
> *POST UP HOMIE   GT
> *


x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Nov 24 2009, 11:52 AM~15765771
> *x 2 :biggrin:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

HAVE A HAPPY THANKS GIVING


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## sapostyle805

whats up joey i been trying to get a hold of you give me a call bud


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Nov 24 2009, 09:52 AM~15765771
> *x 2 :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## lawlow310

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 23 2009, 10:42 PM~15760647
> *yes there has been  :biggrin:
> *


where are the updates? :uh:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

:nicoderm: :yes: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  GT


----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttmft 4 the homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 1 2009, 07:43 PM~15838564
> *:biggrin: TTT
> *


  SUP FOO


----------



## kerncountyhopper

:thumbsup: wut up big guy :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: wutz new


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 2 2009, 12:38 AM~15842123
> * SUP FOO
> *


WHATS UP LOKO WERE YOU BEEN FOO


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 2 2009, 04:10 PM~15849176
> *:thumbsup: wut up  big guy :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  wutz new
> *


WHATS UP FOO :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## mister x

joey u never sent the pic of the charm fool


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 2 2009, 08:27 PM~15852839
> *WHATS UP LOKO WERE YOU BEEN FOO
> *


BAK HOME HOMIE WAS ON VACATION WUTS GOOD WITH YOU GET AT ME I NEED YOU FIX MY FRONT PUMP ON THE REGAL ASAP PERRO


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 2 2009, 08:28 PM~15852856
> *WHATS UP FOO :biggrin:
> *


just messin wit the cutty an gonna open up shop here in town nikkah :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttmft 4 the big homie


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:wave: WUP VIEJO!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 3 2009, 11:00 AM~15858430
> *just messin wit the cutty an gonna open up shop here in town nikkah :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :0 GOOD LUCK HOMIE


----------



## regalman85

TTT


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 5 2009, 12:37 AM~15878147
> *:0 GOOD LUCK HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks big dowg :x:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 5 2009, 02:12 AM~15878569
> *:thumbsup: thanks big dowg :x:
> *


  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

:wow:


----------



## JOEMAN

show da trunk off foo :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15906657
> *show da trunk off foo :biggrin:
> *


I WILL HOMIE GET ME A MOTOR FOO I HAVE A PHOTO SHOOT THIS WEEKEND


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 7 2009, 05:55 PM~15903611
> * GT
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 7 2009, 09:17 PM~15906657
> *show da trunk off foo :biggrin:
> *


big hoey my dowg wat it dew nikkah


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGeYRc4XCOA ttmft


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 8 2009, 01:45 AM~15909827
> *big hoey my dowg wat it dew nikkah
> *


whats up call me up foo


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## MELLOMAN

SUP JOEE HOW U BEEN G uffin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 8 2009, 08:06 PM~15918309
> *whats up call me up foo
> *


aight


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 9 2009, 08:39 AM~15923315
> *aight
> *


bttmft a dogie i steal got some of the hopp vids from the back yard boogie on my old phone can u get video on ur phone


----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttmft


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 10 2009, 03:11 PM~15939207
> *ttmft
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 10 2009, 01:56 AM~15934562
> *bttmft a dogie i steal got some of the hopp vids from the back yard boogie on my old phone  can u get video on ur phone
> *


yes i can loko :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Dec 8 2009, 08:57 PM~15919048
> *SUP JOEE HOW U BEEN G  uffin:
> *


just right here


----------



## kerncountyhopper

stay on top of te game home boy ttmft 4 the homie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 11 2009, 02:12 PM~15949958
> *stay on top of te game home boy ttmft 4 the homie
> *


IM TRYING TO IT HARD TIMES RIGHT NOW


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 11 2009, 05:49 PM~15952618
> *IM TRYING TO IT HARD TIMES RIGHT NOW
> *


i here u doogie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 12 2009, 01:32 AM~15956958
> *i here u doogie
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 12 2009, 10:59 PM~15964592
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttmf got any xtra work 4 a nikkah


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 13 2009, 03:22 AM~15966043
> *ttmf got any xtra work 4 a nikkah
> *


MAY BE CALL ME UP 818 814 0338 :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 14 2009, 08:35 PM~15982561
> *MAY BE CALL ME UP 818 814 0338 :biggrin:
> *


wat up biggie


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 15 2009, 03:24 PM~15990486
> *TTT
> *


wat up dogie


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 11 2009, 04:49 PM~15952618
> *IM TRYING TO IT HARD TIMES RIGHT NOW
> *


get at me bout that peice of gold


----------



## kerncountyhopper




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 16 2009, 11:19 AM~15998565
> *wat up dogie
> *


WUTS GOOD G TIMER JUST PASSIN BY PUSHIN JOEYS TOPIC 2 THE TOP


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 17 2009, 02:24 AM~16006990
> *WUTS GOOD G TIMER JUST PASSIN BY PUSHIN JOEYS TOPIC 2 THE TOP
> *


ttmft B.I.G


----------



## kerncountyhopper

senden the homie ta the top


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 17 2009, 04:01 PM~16012132
> *senden the homie ta the top
> *


whats up peeps :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 17 2009, 10:04 PM~16016107
> *whats up peeps :biggrin:
> *


keepin u on top of ur compition :thumbsup:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 18 2009, 11:29 AM~16020367
> *keepin u on top of ur compition :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 18 2009, 04:13 PM~16022682
> *
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper

keepin u on top of ur compition 
wat up big guy were u been


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## ~TRU~

JOEY WHATS GOOD HOMIE . uffin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 21 2009, 03:01 PM~16048909
> *keepin u on top of ur compition
> wat up big guy were u been
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper

wat up dogie u must be puttin in over time back ta the top 4 u homie


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 23 2009, 03:46 PM~16070558
> *wat up dogie u must be puttin in over time back ta the top 4 u homie
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 21 2009, 10:09 PM~16053514
> *JOEY WHATS GOOD HOMIE . uffin:
> *


just trying to stay on top :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 21 2009, 03:01 PM~16048909
> *keepin u on top of ur compition
> wat up big guy were u been
> *


just lay low foo :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 24 2009, 08:28 PM~16082968
> *just lay low foo :biggrin:
> *


tell the fam i siad merry christmas guy and hope this will be a good new year for u homie let me no wuts crackin big dowg


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 11 2009, 05:49 PM~15952618
> *IM TRYING TO IT HARD TIMES RIGHT NOW
> *


sup mofo? how it going?


----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttmft


----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 25 2009, 05:37 PM~16089336
> *sup mofo? how it going?
> *


ITS COOL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 27 2009, 10:57 PM~16107154
> *ttt
> *


WHATS UP FOO HOWS IT GOING :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 27 2009, 11:16 PM~16107332
> *WHATS UP FOO HOWS IT GOING  :biggrin:
> *


slow but steady


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 29 2009, 12:20 AM~16118584
> *TTT
> *


wat up dog u ready for the first :thumbsup:


----------



## southsiderider




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Happy Holidayz Biggie!!! Hope everythings kool Loco :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Dec 29 2009, 08:27 PM~16127345
> *Happy Holidayz Biggie!!! Hope everythings kool Loco :thumbsup:
> *


sameto you to loko :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 30 2009, 04:01 AM~16131373
> *ttt
> *


whats up loko call me fucker :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!




----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 30 2009, 12:36 PM~16134106
> *whats up loko call me fucker :biggrin:
> *


AIGHT FUCKER


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 30 2009, 04:56 PM~16136730
> *
> *


whats up jerry :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## HUSTLERS AMBITION

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 1 2010, 02:25 PM~16154137
> *ttt
> *


SUP JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by HUSTLERS AMBITION_@Jan 1 2010, 02:49 PM~16154340
> *SUP JOEY
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttmft


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BARTS 64 :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 4 2010, 11:05 AM~16179010
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BARTS 64 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 4 2010, 12:45 PM~16179819
> *:biggrin:
> *


so wat u worken on foo


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 5 2010, 01:34 AM~16188416
> *so wat u worken on foo
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper

GET @ ME L8TER BIG GUY TTMFT HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:wow:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Wad up big Joey, just droppin in to see how the new years treatin ya.... :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 8 2010, 02:05 PM~16227145
> *:biggrin:
> *


Q-vo wat up guy im fucken board nikkah need xtra work wat u gotz


----------



## kerncountyhopper

ttmft


----------



## Guest

TTT for the 818er!!!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper

:rimshot:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jan 8 2010, 06:26 PM~16229812
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up biggie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jan 8 2010, 06:48 PM~16230061
> *:wow:
> *


whats up art how you doing homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2010, 10:54 PM~16232745
> *Wad up big Joey, just droppin in to see how the new years treatin ya.... :biggrin:
> *


im doing good bro how thing with you :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 8 2010, 11:03 PM~16232855
> *Q-vo wat up guy im fucken board nikkah need xtra work wat u  gotz
> *


just call me up fucker you know my number :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 11 2010, 09:16 AM~16253553
> *just call me up fucker you know my number :biggrin:
> *


ttmft joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 11 2010, 10:37 AM~16254267
> *ttmft joey
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

get ta ork fulker lol move ta bakersfield aleady so we can shut shit down out here already im thinkin monster lock 4 the cutty


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 11 2010, 10:55 AM~16254408
> *get ta ork fulker lol move ta bakersfield aleady so we can shut shit down out here already im thinkin monster lock 4 the cutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


call me up we will talk about it fuck call me tonight :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 11 2010, 04:47 PM~16257759
> *call me up we will talk about it fuck call me tonight :biggrin:
> *


MY BE TAMARAH I JUST GOT BACK FROM YO HOOD HOMIE 818


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 12 2010, 01:12 AM~16263922
> *MY BE TAMARAH I JUST GOT BACK FROM YO HOOD HOMIE 818
> *


thanks for calling me up :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 12 2010, 03:40 PM~16268484
> *thanks for calling me up :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint: BEEN ON THE MOVE BEEN TRYEN TA CATCH ALL THAT MONEY DOG


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 12 2010, 05:18 PM~16269365
> *:sprint: BEEN ON THE MOVE BEEN TRYEN TA CATCH ALL THAT MONEY DOG
> *


 :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :420: :420: :h5: :rant: :rant:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

TTMFT HOMIE THATS THE ONLY PLACE TA B :sprint:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

:biggrin:
What up joey !


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 13 2010, 07:48 PM~16283016
> *:biggrin:
> What up joey !
> *


whats going on bro :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 13 2010, 10:15 AM~16277200
> *TTMFT HOMIE THATS THE ONLY PLACE TA B  :sprint:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 13 2010, 09:35 PM~16284505
> *
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Joey....Wish the fam happy new years  you been cool fool


----------



## kerncountyhopper

WAT UP HOMEBOY WUT IT DO TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 10:18 PM~16285186
> *Sup Joey....Wish the fam happy new years  you been cool fool
> *


YA IM COOL JUST NEED SOME WORK SLOW RIGHT NOW HOW YOU DOING DOGGIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 14 2010, 01:26 PM~16290519
> *WAT UP HOMEBOY WUT IT DO TTT
> *


WHATS UP FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 10:22 PM~14667533
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





































:biggrin: :420: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jan 15 2010, 01:00 AM~16298099
> *:biggrin:  :420:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 15 2010, 10:56 PM~16306693
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 16 2010, 01:31 AM~16307692
> *:ninja:  :sprint:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

TAKEN THE ELEIVATOR TTMFT BUMP :sprint:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 19 2010, 04:59 PM~16342523
> *TAKEN THE ELEIVATOR TTMFT BUMP :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

:drama: wat up wit some more pics :drama:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :420: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jan 20 2010, 10:04 AM~16350742
> *:biggrin:  :420:  :wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sapostyle805

whats up bud iv been trying to get a hold of you call me


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by sapostyle805_@Jan 20 2010, 09:04 PM~16358284
> *whats up bud iv been trying to get a hold of you call me
> *


ok call you tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

:biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:wow:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

WAT UP WIT SOME NEW PICS JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 27 2010, 07:01 PM~16431969
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHERE ARE THE PICS?


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

TTMFT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 28 2010, 11:08 AM~16440131
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jan 25 2010, 05:07 PM~16407854
> *:wow:
> *


----------



## El Chicano

TTT!!!!! What's up Joey? I'm getiin my taxes soon. Ready to hook it up ????


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Jan 28 2010, 01:15 PM~16441405
> *TTT!!!!! What's up Joey? I'm getiin my taxes soon. Ready to hook it up ????
> *


YOU DIDNT GET THE MEMO JOEY RETIRED :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K JOEY WAT UP WIT A SETUP SWEET CHEAKS :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Jan 28 2010, 01:15 PM~16441405
> *TTT!!!!! What's up Joey? I'm getiin my taxes soon. Ready to hook it up ????
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

wutz up joey how u been loko


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 1 2010, 01:03 PM~16478371
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## El Chicano

TTMT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 2 2010, 12:41 AM~16485845
> *wutz up joey how u been loko
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 2 2010, 10:32 AM~16488158
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


whats up jerry how you been :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Feb 2 2010, 03:37 PM~16490856
> *TTMT!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 2 2010, 09:25 PM~16494018
> *what up :biggrin:
> *


when you going to the 505 again


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 3 2010, 03:19 AM~16497222
> *when you going to the 505 again
> *


dont know yet :biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ

joey hit me up when u get a chance its mando :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 7 2010, 04:35 PM~16541223
> *:biggrin:
> *


TTT for your crazy ass...Sup Joey :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2010, 12:38 AM~16569562
> *TTT for your crazy ass...Sup Joey :wave:
> *


just here bro and your self


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 11 2010, 04:39 PM~16585777
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

WUTS CRACKIN' FOOL...


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Feb 16 2010, 12:20 AM~16625871
> *WUTS CRACKIN' FOOL...
> *


not much loko :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 17 2010, 11:19 AM~16640061
> *not much loko :biggrin:
> *


joeeeey sup homie? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Feb 17 2010, 02:12 PM~16641497
> *joeeeey sup homie? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## goof

:wow: :wow: :biggrin: WADDUP JOEY :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Feb 18 2010, 12:19 AM~16648640
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin: WADDUP JOEY :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## allbluedup




----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Feb 18 2010, 11:57 PM~16658528
> *
> *


whats up


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 19 2010, 12:01 AM~16658561
> *:cheesy:
> *


biggie whsts up loko :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL-AID COILS ARE IN


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 18 2010, 12:38 AM~16648748
> *WHATS UP
> *


here chillin...wat u up 2???? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

WUT UP JOEMAN..... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Feb 23 2010, 03:42 PM~16702312
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :420: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Get 2 work.............lol............. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 25 2010, 05:30 PM~16725497
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP JERRY :biggrin:


----------



## goof

wats up joey.....wat up jerry :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

What up fellows............... :biggrin: 

:h5:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Feb 25 2010, 05:36 PM~16725558
> *wats up joey.....wat up jerry :biggrin:
> *


whats up goof :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Feb 25 2010, 06:10 PM~16725921
> *What up fellows............... :biggrin:
> 
> :h5:
> *


JERRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY WHATS UP LOKOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## goof

JUS CHILLN....HOW U BEEN???WHEN U COMING BACK 2 VEGAS?????U 2 JERRY????? :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

HEY THERE PUTO BACK TA THE TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Feb 26 2010, 02:54 PM~16735147
> *HEY THERE PUTO BACK TA THE TOP
> *


not much puta just here :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by goof_@Feb 25 2010, 11:29 PM~16730561
> *JUS CHILLN....HOW U BEEN???WHEN U COMING BACK 2 VEGAS?????U 2 JERRY????? :biggrin:
> *


On the way 2 vegas 2 marrow :biggrin: 
c you there goof  
Need anything Big Boy :sprint:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

get at me....been trying to calll ya....281-210-9465


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 18 2010, 01:27 PM~16327426
> *
> *


ready 4 delano


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Mar 3 2010, 11:43 AM~16784464
> *ready  4  delano
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 3 2010, 12:31 PM~16784834
> *
> *


YEP NEW HOPPER COMEING OUT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :wow:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 3 2010, 07:37 PM~16789202
> *YEP NEW HOPPER COMEING OUT
> *


Pics r it didnt happen :biggrin: ...... :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Mar 3 2010, 11:57 PM~16791928
> *Pics r it didnt happen  :biggrin: ......  :wave:
> *


just got it need to start on it we will be talking may have to do it at your house :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 4 2010, 09:01 AM~16794786
> *just got it need to start on it we will be talking may have to do it at your house :biggrin:
> *


No prob. let me know  
Hey Joey are you going 2 AZ this weekend .... :run:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Mar 4 2010, 10:08 AM~16794846
> *No prob. let me know
> Hey Joey are you going 2 AZ this weekend .... :run:
> *


no im not its my lil girls b-day  :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 4 2010, 11:26 AM~16795451
> *no im not its my lil girls b-day   :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: WERES MY INVITE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 4 2010, 01:31 PM~16796343
> *:wow:  WERES MY INVITE
> *


r u going az :wow:


----------



## lawlow310

whats up jojo still waiting for your call or what your phone broke again :naughty: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 3 2010, 08:37 PM~16789202
> *YEP NEW HOPPER COMEING OUT
> *


:around: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: hit them hard homie !!!!! stay up.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 3 2010, 09:37 PM~16789202
> *YEP NEW HOPPER COMEING OUT
> *


Oh shit what you got???? Send me a P.m pic homlles :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 4 2010, 02:05 PM~16796607
> *r u going az  :wow:
> *


 :nono: :angry: didnt get ta go


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

THE DUMP U REBUILT...STILL LEAKING....WUT CAN U DO...IS IT ON THE HOUSE? CALL ME...


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Mar 7 2010, 08:36 AM~16818890
> *
> *


whats up bro how you been :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

what's up jojo still waiting for your call!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Mar 7 2010, 08:20 PM~16823232
> *what's up jojo still waiting for your call!!!!!!
> *


will call you tomorrow night :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 6 2010, 01:56 AM~16811689
> *THE DUMP U REBUILT...STILL LEAKING....WUT CAN U DO...IS IT ON THE HOUSE? CALL ME...
> *


 :wow: ........................


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 8 2010, 11:21 PM~16835558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## JOEMAN

:wow:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :0


----------



## lawlow310

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 7 2010, 11:58 PM~16824418
> *will call you tomorrow night :biggrin:
> *


STILL WAITING :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN

just pm you :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

CAR THAT I DID


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 9 2010, 02:27 AM~16835594
> *:wow: ........................
> *


its nothing on wut Joey did..my pins is fuked on the dump.. he rebuilt 2 dumps for me and 1 is doing its job, just the other has lil malfunction... :biggrin: its has nothing to do with his wk...MEATHEAD does good wk by me.....


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 10 2010, 09:57 AM~16849365
> *CAR THAT I DID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE REGAL. SAME SET-UP AS MINE


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 10 2010, 09:57 AM~16849365
> *CAR THAT I DID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 10 2010, 11:57 AM~16849365
> *CAR THAT I DID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wut u hiding under the cover???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 12 2010, 03:49 PM~16872876
> *wut u hiding under the cover???? :uh:  :uh:
> *


top sectret


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 12 2010, 05:52 PM~16872896
> *top sectret
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

WUTS CRACKIN JOEY..... :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn_@Mar 13 2010, 12:17 AM~16877949
> *WUTS CRACKIN JOEY..... :wave:
> *


WHATS UP LOKO WERE YOU AT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## .TERRY.




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 13 2010, 11:32 PM~16884589
> *
> *


whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

whats up waiting on the updates


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Mar 15 2010, 07:00 AM~16893937
> *whats up waiting on the updates
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 14 2010, 10:02 PM~16892514
> *whats up bro :biggrin:
> *


chillin, getting ready for sunday in san diego


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 16 2010, 12:28 AM~16903580
> *chillin, getting ready for sunday in san diego
> *


thats right well good luck out there bro :biggrin: stell have da malbu


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Sick59

It has been quite some time since I have been into setups. Times have changed quite a bit from packed cruising strips and clownin on the streets in the early 90's. I was going through a box of old hydraulic parts i had from some old Prestolite Pumps i had back in the day and came across a Number 6 Gear fenerstone. This was a popular gear back in the day with the old pumps. My homeboy stated there was still a market for these gears. Is this True and if so what are they worth?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Sick59_@Mar 16 2010, 03:47 PM~16908784
> *It has been quite some time since I have been into setups. Times have changed quite a bit from packed cruising strips and clownin on the streets in the early 90's. I was going through a box of old hydraulic parts i had from some old Prestolite Pumps i had back in the day and came across a Number 6 Gear fenerstone. This was a popular gear back in the day with the old pumps. My homeboy stated there was still a market for these gears. Is this True and if so what are they worth?
> *


dont know bro if people what that old school pumps just got ask around :biggrin:


----------



## gottie




----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## El Chicano

What's up Joey ???? are you back in the Valle ??


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Mar 17 2010, 02:50 PM~16918737
> *What's up Joey ???? are you back in the Valle ??
> *


whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 10 2010, 10:57 AM~16849365
> *CAR THAT I DID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks nice bro have you put it on the bumper yet


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Mar 18 2010, 01:13 AM~16924663
> *looks nice bro have you put it on the bumper yet
> *


the guy dont hop it lay and play :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

bump :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :420: :wave: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN+Mar 18 2010, 08:44 PM~16931617-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Joey, whats up wit ya homie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHENTEX3_@Mar 19 2010, 02:46 AM~16934666
> *:biggrin:  :420:  :wave:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


4:20 already :biggrin: :0 :wow:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 19 2010, 01:52 AM~16934669
> *Joey, whats up wit ya homie
> 4:20  already :biggrin:  :0  :wow:
> *


whats up ron how you been loko


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Mar 19 2010, 01:46 AM~16934666
> *:biggrin:  :420:  :wave:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## .TERRY.

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 16 2010, 06:11 AM~16904675
> *thats right well good luck out there bro :biggrin: stell have da malbu
> *


that car has been gone. its in texas now :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by .TERRY._@Mar 20 2010, 12:12 AM~16943508
> *that car has been gone. its in texas now :biggrin:
> *


thats right bro :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

WHat up Joey !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Mar 23 2010, 11:20 AM~16973859
> *WHat up Joey !!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS UP BRO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

bump :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 25 2010, 08:53 AM~16996255
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 25 2010, 09:35 AM~16996678
> *:biggrin:
> *


 FUCKEN CAR GOTS ME STREESED OUT WAT PARTS U GOT PUTO


----------



## El Chicano

Thanks for the work on the Glasshouse Joey :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Mar 25 2010, 01:10 PM~16998694
> *Thanks for the work on the Glasshouse Joey  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 25 2010, 09:39 AM~16996725
> * FUCKEN CAR GOTS ME STREESED OUT WAT PARTS U GOT PUTO
> *


WHAT U NEED PUTO


----------



## kerncountyhopper

sum pumps play boy an an olds reds piston :0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 26 2010, 01:53 PM~17009477
> *sum pumps play boy an an olds reds piston  :0
> *


y reds :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 26 2010, 09:29 PM~17013288
> *y reds :biggrin:
> *


:dunno: i had some new pumps an cracked one an my gear had riped itself off the other block want some oldschool shit got some more ideas i wanna try


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 26 2010, 10:42 PM~17014013
> *:dunno: i had some new pumps an cracked one an my gear had riped itself off the other block want some oldschool shit got some more ideas i wanna try
> *


fuck reds home boy they did me worng black magic is da way to go


----------



## showandgo

fuck that i got i reds pump with the internal dumps and 4 batteries and i will bust that ass. lol jp whats up joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 27 2010, 12:22 PM~17017147
> *fuck that i got i reds pump with the internal dumps and 4 batteries and i will bust that ass. lol jp whats up joey
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 27 2010, 12:02 PM~17017031
> *fuck reds home boy they did me worng black magic is da way to go
> *


 :wow: :wow: u got a adex hoey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 28 2010, 12:37 AM~17021645
> *:wow:  :wow: u got a adex hoey
> *


no i dont loko i cant get you one


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Mar 25 2010, 08:53 AM~16996255
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up biggie


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

T T T Brother !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Mar 30 2010, 04:12 PM~17046789
> *T T T Brother !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHATS UP BRO HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 28 2010, 06:47 AM~17022191
> *no i dont loko i cant get you one
> *


how much :wow:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Mar 31 2010, 12:58 AM~17052436
> *how much  :wow:
> *


call me up


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

bump :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN+Mar 18 2010, 05:09 PM~16929653-->
> 
> 
> 
> bump :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 07:42 AM~16935292
> *whats up ron how you been loko
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GOOD HOMIE, AND YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 05:15 PM~16976598
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 10:47 AM~16985210
> *bump :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 01:02 PM~17017031
> *fuck reds home boy they did me worng black magic is da way to go
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES SIR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 01:37 AM~17021645
> *:wow:  :wow: u got a adex hoey
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a used polished 1 for 300.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 11:19 AM~17032990
> *bump
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 02:15 PM~17034358
> *BUMP :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 09:40 AM~17042935
> *BUMP
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOEMAN_@Mar 31 2010, 08:04 PM~17059668
> *bump :biggrin:
> *



I "C" a whole lot of bass but no tweeters....BUMP<BUMP<BaDUMP


:biggrin: 

Gots to have tweet...TTT TTT TTT , sounding like a Ice cream truck


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 12:02 AM~17063154
> *GOOD HOMIE, AND YOU
> YES SIR
> I got a used polished 1 for 300.00
> I "C" a whole lot of bass but no tweeters....BUMP<BUMP<BaDUMP
> :biggrin:
> 
> Gots to have tweet...TTT  TTT  TTT , sounding like a Ice cream truck
> *


  SOUNDZ GOOD


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 12:02 AM~17063154
> *GOOD HOMIE, AND YOU
> YES SIR
> I got a used polished 1 for 300.00
> I "C" a whole lot of bass but no tweeters....BUMP<BUMP<BaDUMP
> :biggrin:
> 
> Gots to have tweet...TTT  TTT  TTT , sounding like a Ice cream truck
> *


FUCKEN RON WHATS UP FUCKER HOW YOU DOING


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :420: uffin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Apr 1 2010, 11:02 AM~17066101
> *:biggrin:  :420:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 1 2010, 07:09 AM~17064007
> *FUCKEN RON WHATS UP FUCKER HOW YOU DOING
> *


doin real good, extremly busy...Gettin ready for the new member of the fam, should be anytime now...how you doing


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2010, 09:08 PM~17081688
> *doin real good, extremly busy...Gettin ready for the new member of the fam, should be anytime now...how you doing
> *


good bro same old bullshit thats all


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: 


















:biggrin: :wave: uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Apr 5 2010, 12:50 AM~17098297
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

HERE SOME PIC OF A REGAL THAT IM BUILDING FOR DETROIT GOODTIMES FRAME UP NOT DONE YET IT WHENT BACK TO DA PANITERS FOR BUFFING :biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider

:biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 5 2010, 08:37 PM~17106923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE SOME PIC OF A REGAL THAT IM BUILDING GOT DETROIT GOODTIMES FRAME UP NOT DONE YET IT WHEN BACK TO DA PANITERS FOR BUFFING :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GT TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 5 2010, 08:37 PM~17106923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE SOME PIC OF A REGAL THAT IM BUILDING GOT DETROIT GOODTIMES FRAME UP NOT DONE YET IT WHEN BACK TO DA PANITERS FOR BUFFING :biggrin:
> *











:420: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ganso313

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Apr 6 2010, 01:15 PM~17113473
> *:420:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHENTE WERE YOU BE AT


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lincoln313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 5 2010, 08:37 PM~17106923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE SOME PIC OF A REGAL THAT IM BUILDING FOR DETROIT GOODTIMES FRAME UP NOT DONE YET IT WHENT  BACK TO DA PANITERS FOR BUFFING :biggrin:
> *


GOOTTIMES DETROIT :no:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lincoln313_@Apr 6 2010, 07:06 PM~17116686
> *GOOTTIMES DETROIT  :no:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :x: :x: :naughty: :naughty: :boink: :boink:


----------



## el checo

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 6 2010, 09:08 PM~17116715
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :x:  :x:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


HE IS NOT A MEMBER OF GOODTIMES DETROIT WHO ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT


----------



## lincoln313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 6 2010, 07:08 PM~17116715
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :x:  :x:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by el checo_@Apr 6 2010, 07:15 PM~17116802
> *HE IS NOT A MEMBER OF GOODTIMES DETROIT WHO ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT
> *


ganso 313


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 5 2010, 08:37 PM~17106923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE SOME PIC OF A REGAL THAT IM BUILDING FOR DETROIT GOODTIMES FRAME UP NOT DONE YET IT WHENT  BACK TO DA PANITERS FOR BUFFING :biggrin:
> *


  LOOKING GOOD JOEY :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## [JAE]

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 6 2010, 07:32 PM~17117044
> *ganso 313
> *


ganso 313 is no longer a member of GOODTIMES DETROIT CAR CLUB :wow:


----------



## CHAVO313

> _Originally posted by [JAE]_@Apr 7 2010, 09:05 AM~17122099
> *ganso 313 is no longer a member of GOODTIMES DETROIT CAR CLUB :wow:
> *



A chinga chinga. Wtf


----------



## Ganso313

:roflmao: :roflmao: :drama:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Apr 7 2010, 12:25 PM~17122750
> *A chinga chinga. Wtf
> *


Q-VO PUTO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by [JAE_@~
> *,Apr 7 2010, 11:05 AM~17122099]ganso 313 is no longer a member of GOODTIMES DETROIT CAR CLUB :wow:
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :wave:


----------



## lawlow310

:drama:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Apr 7 2010, 01:30 PM~17122794
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :drama:
> *


Que pendejo


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY91_@Apr 7 2010, 03:10 PM~17124198
> *Que pendejo
> *


CHUPA PITO!!!


----------



## HittinCornerz93

:drama: hno:


----------



## JOEMAN

WHAT DA FUCK DAYS OF ARE LIFE IN THIS BITCH OVER A CAR FUCK IT THIS CAR IS GOING TO SURIVE ALL OF DETROIT FUCK I SEAD IT IF ONE GOTS ANY THING TO SAY LET ME KNOW WHEN DA CAR IS DONE I WILL BE THERE TO SURIVE EVERBODY  :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 5 2010, 08:37 PM~17106923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE SOME PIC OF A REGAL THAT IM BUILDING FOR DETROIT GOODTIMES FRAME UP NOT DONE YET IT WHENT  BACK TO DA PANITERS FOR BUFFING :biggrin:
> *


THIS CAR IS CALL THE BIG PAY BACK


----------



## CHAVO313

Ya see fuueroooon laas nieveess dee enerooo , y ya vieenee el hoopper de lawlow.. How much u want for it fooo


----------



## lawlow310

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## chacho44

> _Originally posted by HittinCornerz93_@Apr 7 2010, 04:32 PM~17126030
> *:drama:  hno:
> *


hmmmmm i see, i see, and likey


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

wut it du.... :biggrin:


----------



## [JAE]

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 7 2010, 09:49 PM~17130090
> *THIS CAR IS CALL THE BIG PAY BACK
> *


is this the white regal you were selling for 4,500 but with a new paint job????


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by [JAE]_@Apr 8 2010, 02:38 PM~17136021
> *is this the white regal you were selling for 4,500 but with a new paint job????
> *


nope


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

What it do Joey :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Apr 8 2010, 10:48 PM~17141149
> *What it do Joey :biggrin:
> *


same old shit bro how you doing :biggrin:


----------



## CHAVO313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 8 2010, 03:00 PM~17136184
> *nope
> *


Any pics of the white one


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Apr 9 2010, 09:29 AM~17143192
> *Any pics of the white one
> *


why are you trying to buy it?


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

what up joey 6 hour frame swap ha douby got down que no :biggrin:


----------



## CHAVO313

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Apr 9 2010, 09:58 AM~17144099
> *why are you trying to buy it?
> *


If I like then why not, that is, if its still for sale..


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 9 2010, 12:11 PM~17145064
> *what up joey 6 hour frame swap ha douby got down que no :biggrin:
> *


yes sie da to man team dad son team


----------



## JOEMAN

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534055 :biggrin:


----------



## CHAVO313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 9 2010, 07:44 PM~17148413
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=534055 :biggrin:
> *


 wut u got for lay n play..


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Apr 9 2010, 09:04 PM~17147980
> *If I like then why not, that is, if its still for sale..
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## El Chicano

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Apr 12 2010, 12:44 PM~17169542
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats up loko


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Apr 12 2010, 05:57 PM~17172289
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up ese how you doing homie


----------



## CHAVO313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

What up Joey....

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 13 2010, 08:46 AM~17177805
> *What up Joey....
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 13 2010, 10:19 AM~17178574
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 14 2010, 02:57 PM~17192558
> *
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 14 2010, 04:58 PM~17193279
> *
> *


was up bro.


----------



## JOEMAN

NOT MUCH :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 14 2010, 11:21 PM~17198156
> *NOT MUCH :biggrin:
> *


i tried to call you the other day.


----------



## JOEMAN

CALL ME 818 317 4482


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BAGO

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BAGO_@Apr 16 2010, 07:20 AM~17210771
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP LOKO


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## OG LIL ABEL

HEY QUE TAL


----------



## Ganso313

got more pics? :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Apr 17 2010, 01:16 PM~17221277
> *got more pics? :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## JOEMAN

not yet homies :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Apr 16 2010, 10:10 PM~17217910
> *HEY QUE TAL
> *


qvo abel :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## gottie




----------



## JOEMAN

:happysad:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

wat up big dog wat it do


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Apr 24 2010, 03:02 AM~17287321
> *wat up big dog wat it do
> *


whats up fucker how you doing


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BackyardAZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BackyardAZ_@Apr 25 2010, 09:09 PM~17300696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lets do some with that big body


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

sup joey


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin: BUMP


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17292457
> *whats up fucker how you doing
> *


  just chillen


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Apr 28 2010, 04:31 PM~17333615
> *  just  chillen
> *


THATS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 30 2010, 11:30 AM~17351846
> *:biggrin:
> *




H1T YOU UP TONIGHT HOM1E :420: :h5: :yes:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Apr 30 2010, 11:57 AM~17352019
> *H1T YOU UP  TONIGHT HOM1E  :420:  :h5:  :yes:
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle

Sup Joey Hit me up


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## kerncountyhopper

just made it offcial fulltime now big dowg


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@May 4 2010, 02:12 AM~17384085
> *just made it offcial fulltime now big dowg
> *


im happy for you big dog keep pushing homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## goof

JOEY.....WATS CRACKING HOLMES??? :happysad: HOW U BEEN????   :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

You got PM


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

What Up Joey!! Hope all is well with you Homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 9 2010, 09:20 PM~17435344
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


Hey Joe,
I wrote you a PM again, tryed to call you..... please get back at me


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 10 2010, 09:46 AM~17442633
> *What Up Joey!! Hope all is well with you Homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@May 13 2010, 12:45 AM~17474469
> *Hey Joe,
> I wrote you a PM again, tryed to call you..... please get back at me
> *


call me bro


----------



## El Chicano

:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

wt up wat up


----------



## El Chicano

What Up Joey, are you back in the 818 ???????????? uffin: uffin:


----------



## BackyardAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 17 2010, 08:42 AM~17513983
> *What Up Joey, are you back in the 818 ???????????? uffin:  uffin:
> *


not yet bro next mouth


----------



## weatmaster

Nice talking to you....I wrote a PM as promised


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Fishing.................. :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 17 2010, 11:38 PM~17523910
> *not yet bro next mouth
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Chicano

:wave: :wave: :wave: What Up !!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 20 2010, 03:38 PM~17554135
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: What Up !!!!
> *


not much bro just here is your bro ready to cut his car let :biggrin: 
how your car doing


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 19 2010, 08:46 AM~17539188
> *Fishing.................. :biggrin:
> *


you ready next wed day i will pick you up :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

:biggrin: :biggrin: Soon !!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

*



Originally posted by El Chicano@May 21 2010, 12:12 PM~17563050
:biggrin:  :biggrin: Soon !!!!


Click to expand...

lets do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Black 78 MC

:boink: :run: :biggrin: 
call me!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 21 2010, 09:03 AM~17562016
> *you ready next wed day i will pick you up :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## El Chicano

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 22 2010, 03:40 PM~17571994
> *
> lets do it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


*
:yes: :yes: :yes:*


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 25 2010, 12:01 AM~17595677
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 24 2010, 11:32 AM~17586399
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


he's comin for ya Jerry..


Sup Big joe :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 25 2010, 10:30 AM~17598498
> *he's comin for ya Jerry..
> Sup Big joe :biggrin:
> *


not much bro just here :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## goof

WATS UP JOE???????HOW U BEEN????? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M

joey you bringing any hoppers to the show this sunday


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Elco818

pm me i need a simple set up, 2 pumps 6 batts.


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Elco818_@May 29 2010, 01:33 PM~17642065
> *pm me i need a simple set up, 2 pumps 6 batts.
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## RICKS84ELCO

Me too!!! :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Elco818_@May 29 2010, 12:33 PM~17642065
> *pm me i need a simple set up, 2 pumps 6 batts.
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

:wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Jun 2 2010, 09:52 AM~17674323
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


whats up bro is your bro ready to cut da 75 yet lol :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

WAT UP WAT UP BIGGIE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jun 2 2010, 01:02 PM~17675859
> *WAT UP WAT UP BIGGIE
> *


not much bro :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 2 2010, 08:07 PM~17679725
> *not much bro :biggrin:
> *


same here just chillen just started takin the body off the frame gona go head an finish wrapin it


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## chevyman1962

Hey joey wanted to see if you can redo the suspention in the 62 call me 818 581 1420


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chevyman1962_@Jun 9 2010, 10:26 AM~17737486
> *Hey joey wanted to see if you can redo the suspention in the 62 call me 818 581 1420
> *


ya i can do it :biggrin:


----------



## WelshBoyo

set of struts for a 1992vw golf using coils...??


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## WelshBoyo

can you do a set for mee? orrr


----------



## OGDinoe1

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

sup big boy :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

NOT MUCH BRO HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BLVD WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

maintaining homie, thats about it


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 10 2010, 05:02 PM~17752304
> *maintaining homie, thats about it
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio

:420:


----------



## kerncountyhopper




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 11 2010, 12:16 PM~17760380
> *:420:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 11 2010, 09:00 PM~17764089
> *
> :wow:
> *


WHAT UP JOE!!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jun 11 2010, 08:47 PM~17764396
> *WHAT UP JOE!!
> *


NOT MUCH BRO JUST LAYING LOW HOW ABOUT YOUR SELF


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 12 2010, 02:48 PM~17768541
> *NOT MUCH BRO JUST LAYING LOW HOW ABOUT YOUR SELF
> *


SAME OL SHIT YOU KNOW!!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 12 2010, 02:48 PM~17768541
> *NOT MUCH BRO JUST LAYING LOW HOW ABOUT YOUR SELF
> *


Hows the shop going Joe


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 12 2010, 09:14 PM~17771062
> *Hows the shop going Joe
> *


SLOW BRO  :uh:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

LOOKING TO GET SOME FRAME REINFORCING,,,CAN YOU PM ME A QUOTE,,,,  IT FOR A 62 IMPALA X FRAME


----------



## JOEMAN

lets do it


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 13 2010, 11:33 PM~17779224
> *lets do it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

[]
HERE IS SOME PROGRESS PICS OF THE DETROIT REGEL :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 18 2010, 06:08 PM~17826235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []
> HERE IS SOME PROGRESS PICS OF THE DETROIT REGEL :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

WHAT IT DEW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C.

Hey Joey, thats some nice work. I got an '81 Grand Prix and i want to put some hydros on it. I am currently in Afghanistan but when i get back Im gonna put my deployment money into my car. Can i get a quote on it? I dont want it to be a crazy hopper, just basic hydro setup to lift up and hop a few feet. Thanks









:happysad:


----------



## JOEMAN

jimmy i see u


----------



## showandgo

what up homie how u doing?


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 21 2010, 10:18 AM~17844881
> *what up homie how u doing?
> *


doing goog thanks for asking


----------



## showandgo

thats cool. once i finally get back to the shop, i see i gotta get busy again :wow:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 18 2010, 02:56 PM~17826122
> *
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=7589


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 18 2010, 03:08 PM~17826235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []
> HERE IS SOME PROGRESS PICS OF THE DETROIT REGEL :biggrin:
> *


any pics from the rear???


----------



## JOEMAN

NOT YET


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHAVO313

Yeeah mayne


----------



## CHAVO313

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 22 2010, 11:33 PM~17863123
> *:biggrin:
> *


Lookin good big doggg


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Jun 23 2010, 11:47 AM~17866329
> *Lookin good big doggg
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

T T T


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

:wow:


----------



## JOEMAN

:wow:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 27 2010, 08:39 AM~17897825
> *
> *


WHAT UP JOEY,,? ANY PICS BRO??


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## bigt15

i was wondering if you could help me fix my cylinder leak. my front right cylinder seems to be leaking and the front of the car keeps dropping. grumpysbird told me on forums that you are in the 818 area and can help me with the problem. I was wondering if you have time for me to bring the car to you to take a look at. i dont know much about the car or hydraluics and cant fix the problem myself. Ilive in glendale and i need a close by shop to take the car to because it keeps leaking oil even while driving.


----------



## El Chicano

WHat Up Joey !!!


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

T T T 

WHAT UP JOEY ,,,GRACIAS FOR THE WORK BRO,,DEFINATELY BE DOING MORE BUSSINESS,,,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Jul 1 2010, 10:00 AM~17935435
> *i was wondering if you could help me fix my cylinder leak. my front right cylinder seems to be leaking and the front of the car keeps dropping. grumpysbird told me on forums that you are in the 818 area and can help me with the problem. I was wondering if you have time for me to bring the car to you to take a look at. i dont know much about the car or hydraluics and cant fix the problem myself. Ilive in glendale and i need a close by shop to take the car to because it keeps leaking oil even while driving.
> *


ya bro i can. shot me ur number bro


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Jul 1 2010, 04:48 PM~17939119
> *WHat Up Joey !!!
> *


whats up bro


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jun 18 2010, 03:08 PM~17826235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> []
> HERE IS SOME PROGRESS PICS OF THE DETROIT REGEL :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bighead-R.O.-H-Twn

WUTS CRACKIN FOOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 559karlo




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jul 5 2010, 08:44 PM~17968582
> *
> *


whats up bro how you do  ing


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Apr 17 2010, 07:18 PM~17223794
> *X2
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## Ganso313

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce




----------



## MistahCadillacx3




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Jul 7 2010, 09:25 PM~17988615
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Jul 7 2010, 09:23 PM~17988590
> *
> *


WHATS UP LOKO HOW YOU DOING


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshowxp

Hay Joey my cars in the shop North Hollywood you doing house calls i need a new pump installed ? price


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 8 2010, 11:19 AM~17992899
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by bigshowxp_@Jul 8 2010, 08:08 PM~17997629
> *Hay Joey my cars in the shop North Hollywood you doing house calls i need a new pump installed ? price
> *


shot me ur number :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHAVO313

Ooohhhh yeeaaaaaa wuueeyyyyyy waaaaa taaaaa uuuuuucckkkkkk


----------



## texasboi

1500.00 for a frame wrap or the whole frame already wraped? Im in need of a frame fully wraped, hit me up with a price.


----------



## themadmexican

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by texasboi_@Jul 9 2010, 09:53 AM~18001938
> *1500.00 for a frame wrap or the whole frame already wraped? Im in need of a frame fully wraped, hit me up with a price.
> *


frame wrap


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 10 2010, 02:35 PM~18011437
> *frame wrap
> *


sup chipper


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 10 2010, 08:58 PM~18013815
> *sup chipper
> *


NOT MUCH SO UR BACK :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster

Hey Bro,
any Sneaks of your Bubble?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jul 12 2010, 11:10 AM~18024850
> *Hey Bro,
> any Sneaks of your Bubble?
> *


not yet  stell working on it


----------



## CHAVO313




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

Ow u feeling big dog?


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

what up joey give me a call i need them lower arms


----------



## Big Rich

SUPP JOJO ,,YOU FEELING BETTER?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 22 2010, 05:10 PM~18115588
> *what up joey give me a call i need them lower arms
> *


iv been down bro give me tell next week


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 22 2010, 05:57 PM~18116024
> *SUPP JOJO ,,YOU FEELING BETTER?
> *


ya better day buy day bro


----------



## El Chicano

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP PERRITO HOW YOU FEELING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 22 2010, 05:02 PM~18116056
> *ya better day buy day bro
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Jul 22 2010, 06:32 PM~18116290
> *WUP PERRITO HOW YOU FEELING HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


better everday :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2010, 01:31 PM~18123254
> *:biggrin:
> *


JOEMAN WHAT UP HOWS EVERYTHING GOING IN THE 818


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 23 2010, 12:40 PM~18123313
> *JOEMAN WHAT UP HOWS EVERYTHING GOING IN THE 818
> *


doing good homie and ur self


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

HOPE U FEELING BETTER JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jul 23 2010, 06:51 PM~18126204
> *   HOPE U FEELING BETTER JOEY
> *


i am big dog its takeing time but im geting there :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 23 2010, 05:44 PM~18125371
> *doing good homie and ur self
> *


Doing good out here don't wanna be nosie what happen?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 24 2010, 12:59 PM~18130809
> *Doing good out here don't wanna be nosie what happen?
> *


i got bit buy a spider and lost filling in my right arm dog and then got real weak but im doing better evreday dog


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 26 2010, 05:49 PM~18145979
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


Sup foolio, heard what happened, you cool now...to much flour tortilla's


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 26 2010, 05:01 PM~18146104
> *Sup foolio, heard what happened, you cool now...to much flour tortilla's
> *


IM COOL BIG DOG HOW YOU DOING


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 25 2010, 11:46 AM~18136025
> *i got bit buy a spider and lost filling in my right arm dog and then got real weak but im doing better evreday dog
> *


FUCK IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT JOE HOPE YOU GET BETTER DOGG BE CAREFULL


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 27 2010, 10:27 PM~18160433
> *FUCK IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT JOE HOPE YOU GET BETTER DOGG BE CAREFULL
> *


thanks big dog im geting better


----------



## gottie




----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 27 2010, 10:27 PM~18160433
> *FUCK IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT JOE HOPE YOU GET BETTER DOGG BE CAREFULL
> *


x2


----------



## DREAM ON

HOPE YOUR DOING BETTER JOEY!!!!!


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jul 25 2010, 10:46 AM~18136025
> *i got bit buy a spider and lost filling in my right arm dog and then got real weak but im doing better evreday dog
> *


DAMM BRO ..HOPE UR DOING BETTER HOMMIE,,,,I HATE THEM FKN SPIDERS,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805

did the spider die, :biggrin: 
puro pedo homie, i got bit one time too and my leg was fucked up !!


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Jul 28 2010, 11:04 PM~18170901
> *did the spider die,  :biggrin:
> puro pedo homie, i got bit one time too and my leg was fucked up !!
> *


i hope it did :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@Jul 28 2010, 10:50 PM~18170742
> *DAMM BRO ..HOPE UR DOING BETTER HOMMIE,,,,I HATE THEM FKN SPIDERS,,, :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie im doing better


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 28 2010, 04:29 PM~18166404
> *HOPE YOUR DOING BETTER JOEY!!!!!
> *


i am thanks :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jul 28 2010, 04:09 PM~18166198
> *x2
> *


thanks homie


----------



## SHY BOY

was up bro da lincoln didnt make it back home last night i had 2 end up towing it


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Jul 29 2010, 08:52 AM~18173122
> *was up bro da lincoln didnt make it back home last night i had 2 end up towing it
> *


what happen :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jul 27 2010, 11:27 PM~18160433
> *FUCK IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT JOE HOPE YOU GET BETTER DOGG BE CAREFULL
> *


some bad pinoche' :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!+Aug 2 2010, 06:56 PM~18210368-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jerry wads up foolio
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2010, 02:50 PM~18217841
> *bump :biggrin:
> *


it was a big bump.....I saw it....On ur hand :biggrin:  

Howd the kit work out


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 3 2010, 05:51 PM~18219977
> *Jerry wads up foolio
> it was a big bump.....I saw it....On ur hand :biggrin:
> 
> Howd the kit work out
> *


cool loko thanks agin :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

HERES THE HOMIES MONTE FROM VALLEY LIFE COMEING OUT BE FINCH TOMORROW


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 4 2010, 06:14 PM~18230428
> *HERES THE HOMIES MONTE FROM VALLEY LIFE COMEING OUT BE FINCH TOMORROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
*I LIKE THOSE ARMS*


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 4 2010, 06:14 PM~18230428
> *HERES THE HOMIES MONTE FROM VALLEY LIFE COMEING OUT BE FINCH TOMORROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE CANT WAIT TILL I GET MY HANDS ON IT :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

Sup fat boy? How u doing


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 5 2010, 05:58 PM~18239551
> *Sup fat boy? How u doing
> *


im doing good how about ur self


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

TTMFT!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

call me biatch :angry:


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT UP JOEY!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

nice :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 13 2010, 01:15 AM~18299732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP JOEY!!!!
> *


TTT


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 16 2010, 06:10 AM~18320100
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

:dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by lawlow310_@Aug 16 2010, 06:11 PM~18326318
> *  :dunno:
> *


i will call tonight


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 4 2010, 06:14 PM~18230428
> *HERES THE HOMIES MONTE FROM VALLEY LIFE COMEING OUT BE FINCH TOMORROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr_bighead_85

*MEATHEAD...WUT IT DEW HOMIE......HERE'S MY NEW #...832-212-0303....HIT ME UP....*


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 18 2010, 06:30 AM~18341254
> *:biggrin:
> *


*DAMN FOOL THATS A BOGUS NUMBER...JUST TRIED CALLING U*...


----------



## lawlow310

STILL WAITING ON YOUR CALL !!!!!!!!!!!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

*you my boy joey but imma have to get that ass!!!!!hahahahahah sup GEE*


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 25 2010, 08:10 PM~18407363
> *you my boy joey but imma have to get that ass!!!!!hahahahahah sup GEE
> *


any time i stay ready whats up fucker :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 26 2010, 06:53 AM~18410257
> *any time i stay ready whats up fucker :biggrin:
> *


*tryin to do the dam thing again!!!!! redid the elco again ... we'll see what happens... sup with you gee??*


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 26 2010, 09:07 AM~18411056
> *tryin to do the dam thing again!!!!! redid the elco again ... we'll see what happens... sup with you gee??
> *


not much bro just doing my thing stacking my money thats it work ing on da 61 trying to finch it buy next mouth


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Aug 26 2010, 09:07 AM~18411056
> *tryin to do the dam thing again!!!!! redid the elco again ... we'll see what happens... sup with you gee??
> *


hope da elco ANGLE BOY IS doing big thangs;;see u in vegas reaL SOON;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wow: ........ :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

jerry whats  up


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 28 2010, 10:26 PM~18431317
> *jerry whats   up
> *


Just busy here working and you....


----------



## JOEMAN

not much bro :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 28 2010, 10:32 AM~18427532
> *hope da elco ANGLE BOY IS doing big thangs;;see u in vegas reaL  SOON;;BIG  AL  SAID IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope so too AL :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:happysad:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

*back in da 818 now *


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:* IF YOU WANT WORK DONE PM UR NUMBER*


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 1 2010, 01:33 PM~18462245
> *:biggrin: IF YOU WANT WORK DONE PM UR NUMBER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:


> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 1 2010, 05:35 PM~18463635
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ninja: :h5: :guns: :guns: :twak: :thumbsup: uffin: :machinegun:


----------



## ANGELBOY

SUP PERRO CALL ME RIGHT NOW GEE!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

WHAT UP LOKO


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 3 2010, 08:21 PM~18482578
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 4 2010, 09:13 AM~18485412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ur funny homie stuck like a mother fucker :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

:thumbsup: what it dew homeboy


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 4 2010, 08:13 AM~18485412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 5 2010, 05:58 PM~18493357
> *:biggrin:
> *


no stuck here i got the video....lol


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 6 2010, 09:36 AM~18497575
> *no stuck here i got the video....lol
> *


ok sounds good chipper shot da video then


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 6 2010, 02:40 PM~18499455
> *ok sounds good chipper shot da video then
> *


wat up big boie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Sep 6 2010, 02:43 PM~18499486
> *wat up big boie
> *


not much slim


----------



## goof

SUP JOEY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Sep 7 2010, 12:08 AM~18504076
> *SUP JOEY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

sup


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 4 2010, 10:13 AM~18485412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## goof

CHILLN...HOWS IT GOING? :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by goof_@Sep 8 2010, 10:44 AM~18515244
> *CHILLN...HOWS IT GOING? :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


ALL RIGHT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

pick up those a arms biatch :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Sep 8 2010, 11:00 PM~18521916
> *pick up those a arms biatch :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

Sup Perro!!!! Hit me up gee asap!!!! I got to get at you perro!!!!   :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 9 2010, 09:03 AM~18523919
> *Sup Perro!!!! Hit me up gee asap!!!! I got to get at you perro!!!!     :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


ok :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SHY BOY

Thanks Bro 4 coming out last night and fixing da lincoln 4 me :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Sep 10 2010, 08:13 AM~18532977
> *Thanks Bro 4 coming out last night and fixing da lincoln 4 me  :thumbsup:
> *


you got homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

post pics :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Sep 12 2010, 06:24 PM~18549689
> *post pics :biggrin:
> *


of what


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Sep 12 2010, 06:24 PM~18549689
> *post pics :biggrin:
> *


of what


----------



## MistahCadillacx3

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 12 2010, 08:33 PM~18551678
> *of what
> *


of your ride :biggrin: or anything your working on foo


----------



## mr_bighead_85

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 12 2010, 09:32 PM~18551674
> *of what
> *


*OF THAT ACE U BUILDING......*


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Sep 12 2010, 11:40 PM~18552651
> *pic will be posted up soon*


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 13 2010, 06:40 AM~18553729
> *pic will be posted up soon
> *


We are waiting :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Sep 13 2010, 09:39 AM~18554466
> *We are waiting  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


HOLD ON TO UR PANTES :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 13 2010, 09:35 AM~18554790
> *HOLD ON TO UR PANTES :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Sep 13 2010, 12:40 AM~18552651
> *OF THAT ACE U BUILDING......
> *


 X 2....


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 15 2010, 07:33 PM~18578901
> *X 2....
> *


lol whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 15 2010, 11:57 PM~18580715
> *lol whats up :biggrin:
> *



chillin chillin, just getting by you know how it is... hows life back in the valley...


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Sep 15 2010, 11:11 PM~18580773
> *chillin chillin, just getting by you know how it is... hows life back in the valley...
> *


its ok same shit so y u go out of town for shot me ur number u ready to hop yet


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 16 2010, 07:51 AM~18581824
> *its ok same shit so y u go out of town for shot me ur number u ready to hop yet
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :biggrin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Sep 22 2010, 11:55 PM~18639582
> *:420:  :biggrin:  uffin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## malibuhopper

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## ANGELBOY

:wow: :wow: you be up early jojo


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Sep 27 2010, 11:43 AM~18673091
> *:wow:  :wow:  you be up early jojo
> *


yep


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 18 2010, 06:37 AM~18597167
> *
> *


wat u working on these days joey????u coming 4 da supershow??? :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

TTT FOR THE HOMIE JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Sep 29 2010, 11:15 PM~18698704
> *TTT  FOR THE HOMIE JOEY
> *


whats up loko


----------



## SHY BOY

Thanks for coming out last night and doing ur damm thing homie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Sep 30 2010, 08:06 AM~18700234
> *Thanks for coming out last night and doing ur damm thing homie
> *


any time homie


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Sep 30 2010, 07:45 AM~18700137
> *whats up loko
> *


what up doggy whats new???? :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Oct 2 2010, 09:19 PM~18721632
> *what up doggy whats new???? :cheesy:
> *


not much waiting for my flyet to go home loco should be home tomorrow


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

bushings biatch :wow:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Oct 7 2010, 03:23 PM~18761737
> *bushings biatch :wow:
> *


tomorrow


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

bump :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 21 2007, 09:40 PM~7953011
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:0


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## JOEMAN

whats up :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 19 2010, 07:48 AM~18849812
> *whats up :biggrin:
> *


Nothing much i finish the car all ready... I bust out in Vegas


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 20 2010, 01:59 PM~18862091
> *Nothing much i finish the car all ready... I bust out in Vegas
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

FAT BOY YOU DO HARD LINES


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 20 2010, 03:16 PM~18862734
> *FAT  BOY YOU DO  HARD  LINES
> *


no i dont


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin: :420: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Oct 25 2010, 10:04 AM~18902216
> *:biggrin:  :420:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

WhAt up jojo is the car done or what ???


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Oct 22 2010, 08:29 AM~18879218
> *:biggrin:
> *


wat u joey??wat u working on these days????


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Ganso313




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Oct 31 2010, 12:18 AM~18950819
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## lawlow310

What up still waiting on your call!!!!!!


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 5 2010, 07:17 AM~18992831
> *:biggrin:
> *


hey joey when are you goin 2 finish lalo's regal it' bien about 2 year's i im waiting 2 see that car in detroit. it took me 5 month's 2 build my regal in my garage frame off hopper.it will be nice 2 see 1 more hopper in town. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mr_bighead_85

YEA JOJO WUT R WORKING ON THESE DAYZ?????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 6 2010, 08:32 PM~19004341
> *hey joey when are you goin 2 finish lalo's regal it' bien about 2 year's  i im waiting 2 see that car in detroit. it took me 5 month's 2 build my regal in my garage frame off hopper.it will be nice 2 see 1 more hopper in town. :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


its ready all ready just busy right now dont worry he will be up there soon. as soon as you come pick it up for him :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mr_bighead_85_@Nov 6 2010, 10:31 PM~19005274
> *YEA  JOJO WUT R WORKING ON THESE DAYZ?????????????????????????? :biggrin:
> *


nothing saleing da ace right now got to get some money trying to buy a house :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

TO

THE

TOP


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 7 2010, 12:40 AM~19005877
> *its ready all ready  just busy right now dont worry he will be up there soon. as soon as you come pick it up for him :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: jan/1/2011. picking up my brothers monte(LS) 2 restor.transport is cheap about $750. :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 7 2010, 05:56 PM~19010284
> *:thumbsup: jan/1/2011. picking up my brothers monte(LS) 2 restor.transport is cheap about $750. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Nov 8 2010, 06:50 PM~19019757
> *:wave:
> *


whats up my boy how you guys been


----------



## PRIMEROS 818

CAN I GET UR NUMBER I NEED SOME WORK DONE ON MY CAR


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 4_PLAY!

TTT 4 Joey In Da 818


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Nov 11 2010, 01:29 PM~19043645
> *TTT 4 Joey In Da 818
> *


jerry whats up


----------



## mr_bighead_85

WUT UP HOMIE.....I LOST UR NUMBER...HIT ME UP ..


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WUP MIJO :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Nov 11 2010, 08:33 PM~19046978
> *WUP MIJO :biggrin:
> *


not much


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Nov 11 2010, 03:47 PM~19044955
> *jerry whats up
> *


Not much just here and u............


----------



## JOEMAN

hanging in there


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## droppen98

did you ever sell that dump


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Nov 30 2010, 09:57 AM~19200036
> *did you ever sell that dump
> *


YA I DID BRO


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 2 2010, 03:25 PM~19220775
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup foolio....What beens crackin???

O.J said he still waitin on ya :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

im on it today just been buzy


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 7 2010, 01:18 PM~19263436
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup homie...you get your stuff yet


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2010, 10:21 PM~19268981
> *Sup homie...you get your stuff yet
> *


ya good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

LONG TIME NO SEE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 9 2010, 08:54 PM~19288340
> *LONG TIME NO SEE
> *


i know were you be :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## goof

JOEY.....U SEE MY NEW TOY????? :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

NICE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## bigt15

Yo watsup Joey i live in glendale and have 1995 fleetwood bham that i want a full frame restoration on. I want the whole frame to be chrome, the springs new, the a arms all chrome, the exhaust pipes chrome..basically everything changed. I was wondering how much it would cost and where is your store located cuz i am gana have to tow my car to your shop. i have lil money already but name a price if you can do the job.


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Dec 17 2010, 03:28 AM~19350259
> *Yo watsup Joey i live in glendale and have 1995 fleetwood bham that i want a full frame restoration on. I want the whole frame to be chrome, the springs new, the a arms all chrome, the exhaust pipes chrome..basically everything changed. I was wondering how much it would cost and where is your store located cuz i am gana have to tow my car to your shop. i have lil money already but name a price if you can do the job.
> *


full wrap all da undes chrome and all ur exhaust 6800.00 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 23 2010, 09:52 AM~19402115
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


Sup Playa Play :biggrin: Tell the fam Merry X-mas big homie


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 23 2010, 06:31 PM~19405757
> *Sup Playa Play :biggrin: Tell the fam  Merry X-mas big homie
> *


you got big homie same to you and ur fam


----------



## bigt15

damm 6800 i was thinking somewhere around 3000


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Dec 26 2010, 03:06 AM~19422056
> *damm 6800 i was thinking somewhere around 3000
> *


shot me ur number bro :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## gottie

sup homie how you been


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 28 2010, 10:50 PM~19445898
> *sup homie how you been
> *


IV BEEN GOOD HOW ABOUT UR SELF


----------



## StreetFame

TTT FOR THE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## popa kev

whats up joey is that just da frame or armz and rear end let me no . this is popa kev aka big kev .i have a 84 caprice 4 door holla back my .e mail iz [email protected] 
or pm me


----------



## popa kev

whats up joey is that just da frame or armz and rear end let me no . this is popa kev aka big kev .i have a 84 caprice 4 door holla back my .e mail iz [email protected] 
or pm me


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by popa kev_@Jan 2 2011, 01:46 PM~19482365
> *whats up joey is that just da frame or armz and rear end  let me no . this is popa kev aka big kev .i have a 84 caprice 4 door holla back my .e mail iz [email protected]
> or pm me
> *


shot me ur phone number


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SHY BOY

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

*Qvo BIG DOGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CHENTEX3

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jan 10 2011, 04:55 PM~19558584
> *:420:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie how u been :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Jan 10 2011, 11:28 AM~19556018
> *Qvo BIG DOGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whats up loco :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## SHY BOY

TTFT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Jan 18 2011, 09:38 AM~19628915
> *TTFT :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP SHYBOY


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 20 2011, 08:46 AM~19647988
> *WHATS UP SHYBOY
> *


----------



## gottie

:wave:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

ok you got it :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

WHAT'S UP HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 20 2011, 06:33 PM~19652969
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie hows it going


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 21 2011, 04:36 PM~19661793
> *WHAT'S UP HOMIE
> *


not much bro how about ur self :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Jan 21 2011, 08:37 PM~19663113
> *not much bro how about ur self :biggrin:
> *



DOING GOOD HOMIE... WHEN YOU COMING TO NEW MEXICO AGAIN?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Jan 23 2011, 04:36 PM~19676044
> *DOING GOOD HOMIE... WHEN YOU COMING TO NEW MEXICO AGAIN?
> *


DONT KNOW YET SOON :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## El Chicano

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cesar garcia

HOW MUCH FOR A 2 PUMP SET UP ALL CHROME AND JUST 4 SWITCHES AND ALL HARDLINED HOMIE NO BATTERIES AND SHIPED TO 702 :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Jan 26 2011, 08:42 PM~19707813
> *HOW MUCH FOR A 2 PUMP SET UP ALL CHROME AND JUST 4 SWITCHES AND ALL HARDLINED HOMIE NO BATTERIES AND SHIPED TO 702 :biggrin:
> *


PM ME HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## El Chicano

:wave: :wave: What Up Joey?? How you been Homie .. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## lawlow310

What up jojo be waiting your call!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@Jan 31 2011, 03:37 PM~19747741
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CALL ME HOMIE


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

I'll call you on my Lunch today Joey. :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Thank for check the parts.


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 3 2011, 08:23 AM~19776141
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 3 2011, 11:25 AM~19777000
> *whats up homie :biggrin:
> *


LOTS OF WORK HOMIE HOW ABOUT YOU?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 3 2011, 01:20 PM~19778301
> *LOTS OF WORK HOMIE HOW ABOUT YOU?
> *


slow bro :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

aA CAR THAT I JUST DID BASIC SET UP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 4 2011, 10:16 AM~19786772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aA CAR THAT I JUST DID BASIC SET UP :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 4 2011, 10:16 AM~19786772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aA CAR THAT I JUST DID BASIC SET UP :biggrin:
> *


Clean setup!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

TTMFT


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN+Feb 4 2011, 11:02 AM~19786679-->
> 
> 
> 
> slow bro :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IT WILL GET BETTER REALLY FAST... TAX RETURN TIME :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JOEMAN_@Feb 4 2011, 11:16 AM~19786772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aA CAR THAT I JUST DID BASIC SET UP :biggrin:
> *



LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## mr_bighead_85

*WUT UP HOMIE*...... :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP FOR DA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## Black 78 MC

get to work biatch hit me up before you come down


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Feb 11 2011, 11:01 PM~19849831
> *get to work biatch hit me up before you come down
> *


OK YOU GOT IT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 14 2011, 08:59 AM~19865589
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE
> *


whats up homies :biggrin:


----------



## JUST2C

[/quote]
NEED SACO MOTORS? 818 471-5820


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SHY BOY

WAS UP HOMIE,COMING TO SEE U TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 14 2011, 03:04 PM~19867938
> *whats up homies :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Feb 16 2011, 09:22 AM~19883132
> *WAS UP HOMIE,COMING TO SEE U TOMORROW  :biggrin:
> *


ok sounds good


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

OTHER CAR THAT I AND DA HOMIE TWIN DID


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito78




----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 17 2011, 10:22 AM~19892441
> *OTHER CAR THAT I AND DA HOMIE TWIN DID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: AND MORE TO COME UR WAY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Feb 18 2011, 09:21 AM~19901010
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  AND MORE TO COME UR WAY HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


thank you for ur guys biz :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 18 2011, 12:14 PM~19901891
> *thank you for ur guys  biz :biggrin:
> *


Big Joey. Didn't get to say laters playa :0 Thanks again G  

See ya soon :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 20 2011, 02:38 PM~19917086
> *Big Joey. Didn't get to say laters playa :0  Thanks again G
> 
> See ya soon :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT IT HOMIE I TALK TO YOU LATER :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

WAS UP HOMIE,HOW IS OUR NEW RANFLA COMING ALONG?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Feb 22 2011, 10:33 PM~19938263
> *WAS UP HOMIE,HOW IS OUR NEW RANFLA COMING ALONG?
> *


may be done tonight or tomorrow i will hit you up later :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 24 2011, 08:56 AM~19948965
> *may be done tonight or tomorrow i will hit you up later :biggrin:
> *


THATS WAS UP JOEY :biggrin: TRYING TO LINE UP A COUPLE MORE FOR U


----------



## JOEMAN

cool :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 17 2011, 10:22 AM~19892441
> *OTHER CAR THAT I AND DA HOMIE TWIN DID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Joey do you remember this regal back in the day ...this was my brothers.

I used to drive it once in a while.....  
:biggrin:


----------



## bundi62

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 17 2011, 10:22 AM~19892441
> *OTHER CAR THAT I AND DA HOMIE TWIN DID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What color is the regal...


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 24 2011, 11:49 AM~19950218
> *What up Joey do you remember this regal back in the day ...this was my brothers.
> 
> I used to drive it once in a while.....
> :biggrin:
> *


man is that right :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 24 2011, 08:10 PM~19954258
> *TTT
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Feb 28 2011, 09:36 AM~19979442
> *
> *


whats up shyboy you guys happy with da town car :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 25 2011, 08:31 PM~19962099
> *whats up homie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Feb 28 2011, 10:58 AM~19979944
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

bump :biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 1 2011, 06:59 PM~19991725
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


Sup CHIP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 1 2011, 07:43 PM~19992585
> *Sup CHIP :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH PLAYER :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Feb 28 2011, 10:35 AM~19979815
> *whats up shyboy you guys happy with da town car :biggrin:
> *


THANX FOR COMING THRU AGAIN FOR US,HAVENT PLAYED WITH IT MUCH BRAKE LINE BROKE OR SOMETHING ON THE WAY HOME AND IT SPILLED OIL EVERYWHERE HAS JUST BEEN PARKED SINCE CAUSE OF MY MOVE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Mar 2 2011, 02:04 PM~19998429
> *THANX FOR COMING THRU AGAIN FOR US,HAVENT PLAYED WITH IT MUCH BRAKE LINE BROKE OR SOMETHING ON THE WAY HOME AND IT SPILLED OIL EVERYWHERE HAS JUST BEEN PARKED SINCE CAUSE OF MY MOVE
> *


what for real man well we ready for da next one :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO TOUCH THE BIGBODY ILL TRY TO HAVE IT READY FOR U NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

What up Joey.....


----------



## mr_bighead_85

*JOEY...WUTS GOOD HOMIE*....


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## SHY BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Mar 8 2011, 09:15 AM~20041626
> *:biggrin:
> *


shy boy whats up homie how you been :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 14 2011, 08:21 AM~20087181
> *shy boy whats up homie how you been :biggrin:
> *


JUST GETTING BACK INTO THE VALLEY WHATS GOOD HOMIE,WE NEED TO SIT DOWN TO WORK ON 2ND PHASE HOMIE :biggrin: CALL ME WHEN U GET A CHANCE


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Mar 15 2011, 08:31 AM~20095827
> *JUST GETTING BACK INTO THE VALLEY WHATS GOOD HOMIE,WE NEED TO SIT DOWN TO WORK ON 2ND PHASE HOMIE :biggrin: CALL ME WHEN U GET A CHANCE
> *


ok later on i will call you :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## genelow

fully wrapped frame with upper n lowers molded extended(chrome)
3 pump kit in chrome with 8 batteries.how much for a 65 impala sedan


----------



## genelow

fully wrapped frame with upper n lowers molded extended(chrome)
3 pump kit in chrome with 8 batteries.how much for a 65 impala sedan and hardlines


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 16 2011, 09:57 PM~20110537
> *:biggrin:
> *


do u still have the cutty 4 me? :biggrin:


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Mar 18 2011, 12:33 AM~20119395
> *do u still have the cutty 4 me? :biggrin:
> *


sold homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by ogart63M.V.C_@Mar 18 2011, 06:24 AM~20120206
> *:wave:
> *


whats up loko :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 18 2011, 11:39 PM~20126336
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wad up Joey.... What beens up ma Big Homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 18 2011, 11:13 PM~20126522
> *Wad up Joey.... What beens up ma Big Homie :biggrin:
> *


wats up loko whats up with da hop tonight :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 22 2011, 09:38 AM~20150880
> *:biggrin:
> *


BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Mar 23 2011, 08:31 AM~20159514
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW YOU GUYS BEEN


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Mar 24 2011, 06:45 PM~20172428
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20158192


----------



## SHY BOY

WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## ANGELBOY

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Mar 25 2011, 08:26 AM~20177043
> *
> *


shy boy whats up loko hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 7 2011, 09:27 AM~20282115
> *shy boy whats up loko hit me up :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Apr 12 2011, 10:18 AM~20319364
> *
> *


whats up will post pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 12 2011, 09:04 PM~20324745
> *whats up will post pics soon :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## caspers84

What's up joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by caspers84_@Apr 19 2011, 11:44 PM~20378878
> *
> What's up joey
> *


NOT MUCH HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SHY BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

Joey! :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 21 2011, 09:17 PM~20393682
> *Joey! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SHY BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@Apr 28 2011, 08:04 AM~20438780
> *:biggrin:
> *


whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Apr 28 2011, 02:30 PM~20440855
> *whats up homie :biggrin:
> *


SSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssup Joey Mang!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 12:34 AM~20445736
> *SSSSSSSSsssssssssssssssssup Joey Mang!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


whats up big ronnnnnnnnn lol how u doing homie :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 29 2011, 08:25 AM~20446950
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN+Apr 29 2011, 08:03 AM~20446505-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up big ronnnnnnnnn lol how u doing homie  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Real good...Hows the fam playa...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dena4life-D_@Apr 29 2011, 09:25 AM~20446950
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wad up Chippen D :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 29 2011, 02:02 PM~20448802
> *Real good...Hows the fam playa...
> Wad up Chippen D :biggrin:
> *


doing good bro just levening how ur son geting big :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 2 2011, 09:16 AM~20465953
> *
> *


SHYBOY WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## El Chicano

TTT,,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by El Chicano_@May 2 2011, 06:01 PM~20469793
> *TTT,,,,, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


whats up homie how you doing :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 2 2011, 10:22 AM~20466416
> *SHYBOY WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


whats good Joey


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 3 2011, 08:22 AM~20474298
> *whats good Joey
> *


just working hows da mc cuming out


----------



## SHY BOY

coming out very slowwwwwww but still pushing :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SHY BOY

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

tTTT :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wave: Whats up Joey......


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@May 7 2011, 03:42 PM~20504141
> *:wave: Whats up Joey......
> *


whats up jerry


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 8 2011, 05:06 PM~20509825
> *whats up jerry
> *


Just busy over here....
How you been...


----------



## JOEMAN

> Just busy over here....
> How you been
> 
> JUST WORKING ALLSO


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## StreetFame

:wave:


----------



## R0L0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20530258


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 11 2011, 08:28 AM~20529032
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@May 11 2011, 08:34 AM~20529066
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## AUTO B ENHANCEMENT

WHATS UP BIG JOE HOWS THE FAMILY ..STOPED BY TO SAY HI


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by AUTO B ENHANCEMENT_@May 12 2011, 02:28 PM~20539151
> *WHATS UP BIG JOE HOWS THE FAMILY ..STOPED BY TO SAY HI
> *


DOING GOOD HOW YOU DOING :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 17 2011, 07:50 AM~20569693
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: WHAT I DO JOEY WHATS GOOD


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 17 2011, 08:55 AM~20570030
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: WHAT I DO JOEY WHATS GOOD
> *


not much homie just chilling :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

*BUMP*


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by SHY BOY_@May 19 2011, 08:48 AM~20584952
> *
> *


whats up shyboy :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## jackhopper

BUMP FOR DA HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

T T T


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 20 2011, 09:44 PM~20597081
> *T T T
> *


whats up homie how you been :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

*THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*

FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

you got it :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## JOEMAN

whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

J JUST FINCH A FULL FRAME


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

:happysad:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 22 2011, 04:38 PM~20605187
> *whats up homie how you been :biggrin:
> *


what up bro been allright just trying to get things done hommie...


----------



## JOEMAN

uffin:uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## inkera

JOEMAN said:


> :biggrin:


any update pics


----------



## JOEMAN

WHATS UP SHYBOY HOW YOU BEEN:wave::wave:


----------



## Afterlife

JOEMAN said:


> J JUST FINCH A FULL FRAME


 Lookin good Joey:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

thanks homie


----------



## Afterlife

JOEMAN said:


> thanks homie


 I will swing by next week to pick up the gas tank. I had been too busy. Will hit you up.


----------



## JOEMAN

*BUMP*


----------



## StreetFame

JOEMAN said:


> J JUST FINCH A FULL FRAME


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> WHATS UP SHYBOY HOW YOU BEEN:wave::wave:


 WHATS GOOD HOMIE JUST WORKING AND TAKING CARE OF BUSINESS,WAS UP WITH U?


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> J JUST FINCH A FULL FRAME


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Joey...you comin to Vegas this week-end, The Royals picnic is gonna be crackin


----------



## JOEMAN

i will try big dog


----------



## CUZICAN

How much to get a 65 vert frame done! I have a 65 rag project but the frame has some rot in it and I can't get started without a frame.


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

WHATS UP SHYBOY


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JUST2C

WATCH OUT FOR FAKE SACO! THE LOWER 1 IS REAL.


----------



## JOEMAN

ok sounds good


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up homie


----------



## 4_PLAY!

JUST2C said:


> WATCH OUT FOR FAKE SACO! THE LOWER 1 IS REAL.
> View attachment 325640


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> whats up homie


 WAS UP BRO WHATS GOOD


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up jerry:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> WAS UP BRO WHATS GOOD


whats up not much same old shit


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## 4_PLAY!

JOEMAN said:


> whats up jerry:wave::wave::wave:


 Lets go................FISHING...................


----------



## JOEMAN

4_PLAY! said:


> Lets go................FISHING...................


when ever your ready big dog


----------



## StreetFame

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

StreetFame said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIE


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW IS IT GOING OUT THERE


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## StreetFame

JOEMAN said:


> WHATS UP HOMIE HOW IS IT GOING OUT THERE


BUSY BROTHA... HOW'S BUSINESS?


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> BUMP


:wave::wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up ,loko


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

JUST2C said:


> WATCH OUT FOR FAKE SACO! THE LOWER 1 IS REAL.
> View attachment 325640


So fake it even has another name ...LOL


JOEMAN said:


> whats up homie


What up Joey



4_PLAY! said:


> :roflmao::rofl::roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


Jerry we still got pallets of Real SACO's...

I wonder if they even know what Saco means????


----------



## CovetedStyle

Enlighten us.. What does SACO mean.. Cuz I don't know shit about shit but what I saw when I looked down


----------



## ogart63M.V.C

WHATS UP MIJO :wave:


----------



## Silver

What up Joey !!!


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

CovetedStyle said:


> Enlighten us.. What does SACO mean.. Cuz I don't know shit about shit but what I saw when I looked down


whats up loko


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> TTT


whats up shyboy


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

Silver said:


> What up Joey !!!


whats up homie how you been


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

WHAT UP JOEY WHATS GOOD IN DA HOOD?


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> WHAT UP JOEY WHATS GOOD IN DA HOOD?


NOT MUCH GETING READY TO DRIVE HOME SHOULD BE HOME LATER TO DAY


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## JOEMAN

whats up


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT:scrutinize:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP:rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SHY BOY

morning bump


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## StreetFame

:dunno:


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JUST2C

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> So fake it even has another name ...LOL
> 
> What up Joey
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry we still got pallets of Real SACO's...
> 
> I wonder if they even know what Saco means????


 ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP:fool2:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## El Chicano

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Mr Cadillac

How much to wrap the belly, if engines already out. PM me thanks


----------



## JOEMAN

pm sent


----------



## SHY BOY

TTMFT FOR DA HOMIE JOEY!


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## Afterlife

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## TROUBLESOME

JOEMAN said:


> BUMP


WHAT HAPPENED WITH THAT CUSTOMER I QUOTED YOUTHAT PRICE FOR...ALL SHOW AND NO GO OR WHAT?? I WILL BE HEADED THAT WAY SUNDAY SO I CAN BRING IT FOR MY NOMAL 1,000,000,000 DOLL HAIRS FEE...LMOA


----------



## JOEMAN

fucking guy bullshiting


----------



## 4_PLAY!

:wow: :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

4_PLAY! said:


> :wow: :wave:


whats up bro


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

*TO DA TOP*


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

JUST CARS IV DONE OVER DA YEARS


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP:420:


----------



## JOEMAN

:x:


----------



## JOEMAN

:chuck::420:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP:nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

:h5:


----------



## Afterlife

JOEMAN said:


>


Lookin good Joey:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

Afterlife said:


> Lookin good Joey:thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

TTTuffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMPuffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

StreetFame said:


> TTT


whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:h5:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:scrutinize:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

JOEMAN said:


> TTT


Whats crackin Big Joe???? How u beeeen playa


----------



## JOEMAN

not much big homie just here:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

*WHAT UP JOEY...HERE IT IS!!*


----------



## JOEMAN

DREAM ON said:


> *WHAT UP JOEY...HERE IT IS!!*


thanks looking good


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## SHY BOY

DREAM ON said:


> *WHAT UP JOEY...HERE IT IS!!*


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## inkera

DREAM ON said:


> *WHAT UP JOEY...HERE IT IS!!*


this car works,clean hop


----------



## JOEMAN

:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ESE SHYBOY WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## 84Joe

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

84Joe said:


> :thumbsup:


whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> ESE SHYBOY WHATS UP HOMIE


WHAT UP LOKO HOWS EVERYTHING


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> WHAT UP LOKO HOWS EVERYTHING[/QUOTEgood and ur self


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> SHY BOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP LOKO HOWS EVERYTHING[/QUOTEgood and ur self
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING FIRME HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> JOEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYTHING FIRME HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> THATS COOL HOMIE
Click to expand...


----------



## SHY BOY

_TTMFT!!_


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TO DA TOP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## SHY BOY

STTMFT!! uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## le cab

Sup Joe where you at with my dumps


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## 84Joe

:thumbsup:TTT JOEYS HYDROS


----------



## 559karlo

Bump


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> uffin:[/QUOTE whats up shyboy how you filling


----------



## JOEMAN

84Joe said:


> :thumbsup:TTT JOEYS HYDROS


whats up homie how you doing


----------



## JOEMAN

559karlo said:


> Bump


whats up homie long time no here from lol


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> SHY BOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:[/QUOTE whats up shyboy how you filling
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS GOOD HOMIE?
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> JOEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS GOOD HOMIE?
> 
> 
> 
> Shit just chilling homie and you get thehomies ready for da 17
Click to expand...


----------



## 84Joe

JOEMAN said:


> whats up homie how you doing


good homie just trying to stay out of this crazy wind!!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> SHY BOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit just chilling homie and you get thehomies ready for da 17
> 
> 
> 
> we pushing to get out there
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

84Joe said:


> good homie just trying to stay out of this crazy wind!!![/QUOT
> that cool homie


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> JOEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> we pushing to get out there[/QUOTE
> that right homie
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

PM BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT FOR JOEYS HYDRAULICS


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT


----------



## 84Joe

SUP JOEY ,JUNIOR ,JAVI,AND SHY BOY TTT HOMIES


----------



## SHY BOY

84Joe said:


> SUP JOEY ,JUNIOR ,JAVI,AND SHY BOY TTT HOMIES


WHAT UP LOC uffin: TTMFT FOR JOEYS HYDRAULICS


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

JOEYS HYDROS TTMFT:machinegun: west up JOE? How's the caddi :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

LMFAO WHATS UP HOMIES HOW YOU GUYS DOING


----------



## SHY BOY

Ke onda loko mi carro ready??


----------



## JOEMAN

SI VATO LISTO


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

What's up homie I'm Javier's father u gonna be installing my set up nice Carnal I'm looking forward to meet you or maybe I did at the Hop 
Thanks for working in my Ranfla bro


----------



## SHY BOY

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> What's up homie I'm Javier's father u gonna be installing my set up nice Carnal I'm looking forward to meet you or maybe I did at the Hop
> Thanks for working in my Ranfla bro


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

SHY BOY said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Simon I am happy Shy Boy cant wait to play with them
Fucking air bags sucks


----------



## SHY BOY

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Simon I am happy Shy Boy cant wait to play with them
> Fucking air bags sucks


U WILL DEFIANTLY HAVE MORE FUN WITH HYDROS  UR CAR IS IN GOOD HANDS WITH JOEY ALSO :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Yeah Javier told me the same thing if you talk to Joey tell him to give me a call I have a question for him.

i called him earlier but left him a message Okay Joey givve a call when u can


----------



## SHY BOY

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Yeah Javier told me the same thing if you talk to Joey tell him to give me a call I have a question for him.
> 
> i called him earlier but left him a message Okay Joey givve a call when u can


U GOT IT!:thumbsup:

STTMFT FOR JOEY'S HYDRAULICS!!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BUMP


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*HAPPY HOLLIDAYS FROM ALL OF US HERE AT 
BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS..*:h5:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## SHY BOY

STTMFT.....


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## classic63

Do u sell or have hydro lines? If so How much for 15ft of #6 line with fittings?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Wad Up Big Joe... O.J got your parts and he'll see you soon, Thanks Brotha for all your business this year playa Have a Happy New year


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

YOU READY ESE I WILL BEE REAL SOON SOONER THEN U THINK


----------



## Junior LOC

TTMFT for Joey's Hydraulics!


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

SUP JOEY, Let's talk numbers LOCO, been waiting for your call


----------



## JOEMAN

ok will hit u up


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## upncomin6

QUOTE=lowriv1972;15002946]








ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...tmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop.html#post15002813


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## mr.glasshouse

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

Bump


----------



## SHY BOY

TTMFT


----------



## JOEMAN

WHATS UP SHYBOY


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> WHATS UP SHYBOY


SUP LOC NEED U TO STOP BY DA PAD 1 OF THESE DAYSS


----------



## SHY BOY

Ttt


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTMFT ~What's good JOEY , my a-arms ready?


----------



## JOEMAN

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTMFT ~What's good JOEY , my a-arms ready?


Yes they are


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## OGDinoe1

Joey I need so chrome coils, I don't care if they're used. They're for my Elco's rear end...Get @ me Loco!!!!


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## classic63

Ttt!


----------



## JOEMAN

OGDinoe1 said:


> Joey I need so chrome coils, I don't care if they're used. They're for my Elco's rear end...Get @ me Loco!!!!


I DONT GOT NONE LOKO


----------



## JOEMAN

classic63 said:


> Ttt![/QUOTE
> TTT


----------



## JUST2C

TTT


----------



## OGDinoe1

JOEMAN said:


> I DONT GOT NONE LOKO


Ok cool, let me know if you come accross some :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

ok cool will do


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## OGDinoe1

JOEMAN said:


> ok cool will do


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

JOEMAN said:


> TTT


Suppppp Big Joe....you got a P.M


----------



## JOEMAN

i got i dont know how that is sound funny to me its some ph works doing there thing for u know who lmfao


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up homie


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## SHY BOY

WHAT UP LOKO WHERE U BE AT??


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> WHAT UP LOKO WHERE U BE AT??[/QUOTE
> WORKING AND YOU


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> SHY BOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP LOKO WHERE U BE AT??[/QUOTE
> WORKING AND YOU
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING TO STAY BUSY LOKO
> TTMFT FOR JOEYS HYDRAULICS
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr cadullac

Hey Joey i know by your reputation and by your work. you do good work. i was planmimg to put 14 inch cylinders on my 1983 cadillac. i was to be able to be standing/power 3 wheels on my lac. i have a basic set up no chain bridge or c channel. maybe you can shoot me a general price or maybe itd be best to add a 3rd pump
right now i have 2 pumps 4 battery setup.but hahha im looking for a little more. Hit me.back.up thanks


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> JOEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> TRYING TO STAY BUSY LOKO
> TTMFT FOR JOEYS HYDRAULICS
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## classic63

Ttt! Thanx for the cylinder doughnuts joe! Now I can cruise my ride. Good meeting u Tuesday.


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## classic63

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

LET'S DO THIS HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

BUMP FOR JOEYS 
HYDROS!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

CAN U GUYS GO GET bullets ELCO WORKING FOR ME;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## SHY BOY

​TTMFT


----------



## JOEMAN

DIPN714 said:


> CAN U GUYS GO GET bullets ELCO WORKING FOR ME;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


 WILL TRY AL:roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> ​TTMFT


 WHATS UP LOKO HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## Silver

Joey !!! Whatup brotha! :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## Don Pedro

_What up Fam.:thumbsup:_


----------



## JOEMAN

Silver said:


> Joey !!! Whatup brotha! :cheesy:


how you doing bro


----------



## JOEMAN

Don Pedro said:


> _What up Fam.:thumbsup:_


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## wence

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

wence said:


> :thumbsup:TTT


whats up wence


----------



## classic63

Ttt! I was just kicking in with ur pops yesterday. Guys has the most kick ass stories of lowriding in the valle!


----------



## JOEMAN

classic63 said:


> Ttt! I was just kicking in with ur pops yesterday. Guys has the most kick ass stories of lowriding in the valle!


lmfao thats cool


----------



## wence

JOEMAN said:


> whats up wence


not much.. trying to keep busy.. how you been?


----------



## SHY BOY

:werd:


----------



## JOEMAN

wence said:


> not much.. trying to keep busy.. how you been?


working bro


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> :werd:


whats up shyboy


----------



## JOEMAN

:werd:


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> :werd:


WE READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

ready ese!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Joet what been crackin playa.... Haven't been on here lately, jus droppin by Big Homie to say whats up

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

not much bro just chilling working you know


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## kerncountyhopper

Y u bull shit'n


----------



## JOEMAN

lol


----------



## kerncountyhopper

U going to.that. hop tomarow


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

kerncountyhopper said:


> Y u bull shit'n


Rite...tell'em to get back to work.....


----------



## 84Joe

was sup joey


----------



## SHY BOY

U NEVER SHOWED UP THIS WEEKEND :facepalm:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

joe... what's up brother, haven't spoken with you in over damn 2 years... hope all is well on your side :-D

Nacho


----------



## JOEMAN

84Joe said:


> was sup joey


not much bro


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> U NEVER SHOWED UP THIS WEEKEND :facepalm:


what happen bro


----------



## JOEMAN

Nacho Individuals LA said:


> joe... what's up brother, haven't spoken with you in over damn 2 years... hope all is well on your side :-D
> 
> Nacho


WHATS UP BRO HOW YOU DOING


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BACK AT IT HIT ME UP IF U GUYS NEED ANYTHING


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## kerncountyhopper

Ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:thumbsup:


JOEMAN said:


> BACK AT IT HIT ME UP IF U GUYS NEED ANYTHING


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## SHY BOY

STTMFT!!


----------



## JOEMAN

hit me up if u need any work


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:boink:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

U NO DA ELCO GONA KEEP SERVEING THEM HOPPER UO


----------



## JOEMAN

LOL:rofl:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

NEW SINGAL PUMP


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:x:


----------



## Don Pedro

_How's it going Joey, keeping busy?_


----------



## JOEMAN

TRYING HOMIE


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT:rofl:


----------



## SHY BOY

:inout:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

JOEMAN said:


>


Hey Joey that Buick looks familiar bro One Bad asssss ride que no
Some different every one else post Impalas only
This time it is a 64 Buick Lesabre


----------



## JOEMAN

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey Joey that Buick looks familiar bro One Bad asssss ride que no
> Some different every one else post Impalas only
> This time it is a 64 Buick Lesabre[/QUOTE
> YES IT IS LOKO


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## DIPN714

so what up joe;;no #11.s


----------



## JOEMAN

DIPN714 said:


> so what up joe;;no #11.s


MY WENT OUT TO MEET UP WITH U AND U WERE A NO SHOW


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

:wave: how are you doing joey i can get some 11s for you :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

805-OXNARD-SUR said:


> :wave: how are you doing joey i can get some 11s for you :biggrin:


OK COOL I MAY NEED THEM


----------



## DIPN714

JOEMAN said:


> MY WENT OUT TO MEET UP WITH U AND U WERE A NO SHOW


yes i was there sat nite in hollwood just drove a different car


----------



## JOEMAN

in hollwood or north hollwood


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## RdnLow63

JOEMAN said:


>


badass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

RdnLow63 said:


> badass!! :thumbsup:


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## DIPN714

what up joe;;;;


----------



## JOEMAN

DIPN714 said:


> what up joe;;;;


did da homie call u


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## DIPN714

gona pick up to nite;;;;;;;where;;;;i get off at 8pm
can we meet half way;;;


----------



## JOEMAN

I CAN MEET YOU IN SAN FERANADO BRO


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Junior LOC 
SHY BOY+ :wave:


----------



## Junior LOC

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and *1 guests*) :dunno: 

Junior LOC 
SHY BOY+


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## goof

Wat up joey??when u coming 2 vegas again??


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Joey
Hey we need to do my ride once I bring it home
Hit me up next week carnal k


----------



## JOEMAN

goof said:


> Wat up joey??when u coming 2 vegas again??


what it goof


----------



## JOEMAN

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Joey
> Hey we need to do my ride once I bring it home
> Hit me up next week carnal k


whats up loko


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:nicoderm::420:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## SHY BOY

:werd:


----------



## JOEMAN

whats up loko


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:scrutinize:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

:|


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

Ttt


----------



## lowriv1972

TWO WEEKS AWAY!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html










ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## El Chicano

_*TTT What Up Joey !!! :thumbsup:*_


----------



## JOEMAN

just chilling and you bro


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey Joey that Buick looks familiar bro One Bad asssss ride que no
> Some different every one else post Impalas only
> This time it is a 64 Buick Lesabre


If any one needs Hydros your looking at the right person check it out and talk to Joey.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

This Saturday


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## THA REAL_GOOF

SUP HOLMES


----------



## JOEMAN

THA REAL_GOOF said:


> SUP HOLMES


CHILLING TRY TO MAKE THAT MONEY


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

A 64 I JUST DONE UP


----------



## JOEMAN

obucket.com/albums/h136/JOJO87-87/post-6-1045688540-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## 1SEXY80

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​
​


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## 84Joe

JOEMAN said:


>


 WHATS UP JOEY !!!


----------



## JOEMAN

84Joe said:


> WHATS UP JOEY !!!


not much and you joe


----------



## cilo78

JOEMAN said:


> BUMP


what's the ticket on some ajustable uppers.
going on a 78 cadillac coupe... thanks


----------



## JOEMAN

cilo78 said:


> what's the ticket on some ajustable uppers.
> going on a 78 cadillac coupe... thanks


pm sent


----------



## El Chicano

*What Up Joey,,,, TTT* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

El Chicano said:


> *What Up Joey,,,, TTT* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


not much and you been try to get a hold of you call me up


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## El Chicano

*TTT......
:wave::biggrin:*


----------



## JOEMAN

El Chicano said:


> *TTT......
> :wave::biggrin:*


 GIVE ME A CALL BRO


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

TTMFT , west up JOEY


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

AM BUMP


----------



## Hydrohype

JOEMAN said:


>


man this is very very sweet. it reminds me of the air bagged one that use to park in canoga on sherman way all the time.. I would have tried to talk him out of two dumps to the nose. but i guess some people want the full side to side.. bad ass ride,, clean ass job too...


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Hydrohype said:


> man this is very very sweet. it reminds me of the air bagged one that use to park in canoga on sherman way all the time.. I would have tried to talk him out of two dumps to the nose. but i guess some people want the full side to side.. bad ass ride,, clean ass job too...


MY POPS 64 AT THE OLDIES C.C. CARSHOW.VIEJITOS SFV..[/SIZE] 

View attachment 516772


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

You you need some work hit up the homie Joey he cut my pops 64 Buick my el Camino and several of the homies cars !!!


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hey Joey
Bro when can you work on my ride I want the front to lower more remember you told me to let you know so call me.
Also I talked to your pops the other day he said he has some shocks for my rear end but I lost his # bro.
Tell him to give me a call alright


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

Hydrohype said:


> man this is very very sweet. it reminds me of the air bagged one that use to park in canoga on sherman way all the time.. I would have tried to talk him out of two dumps to the nose. but i guess some people want the full side to side.. bad ass ride,, clean ass job too...


Simon Bro one Bad Ass car to bad some one else has onather car just like mine and i believe he saw my car last year and now he isi competing with me but it's cool


----------



## Ernieandheidi1

I like his car too one bad ass


----------



## JOEMAN

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Hey Joey
> Bro when can you work on my ride I want the front to lower more remember you told me to let you know so call me.
> Also I talked to your pops the other day he said he has some shocks for my rear end but I lost his # bro.
> Tell him to give me a call alright


OK BRO WILL DO I WILL GET AT YOU ABOUT UR CAR AT THE END OF THE WEEK


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## NEFF-U

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## NEFF-U

inkera said:


> this car works,clean hop


TTT


----------



## NEFF-U




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:run::420::420:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT:run:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## NEFF-U

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## 84Joe

What up Joey , thanks for the info the other day !!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

84Joe said:


> What up Joey , thanks for the info the other day !!!!!


ANY TIME JOE


----------



## 84Joe

JOEMAN said:


> ANY TIME JOE


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHY BOY

NEFF-U said:


>


:barf:


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> :barf:


lol.


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

:werd:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## SHY BOY

LMB GUEY :naughty:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## ryderz

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

ryderz said:


> ttt


whats up homie


----------



## ryderz

aww u know same ol chit just tryn to get back in the game


----------



## JOEMAN

ryderz said:


> aww u know same ol chit just tryn to get back in the game


I HERE YOU ON THAT BRO ITS NOT THE SAME LIKE IT WAS BACK IN DA DAY.......


----------



## ryderz

i know...i been peepin out the scene lately...i got a few thangs up my sleeve lol im pm u


----------



## LINCOLN 818

T T T


----------



## JOEMAN

ryderz said:


> i know...i been peepin out the scene lately...i got a few thangs up my sleeve lol im pm u


I HERE YOU LOL


----------



## JOEMAN

LINCOLN 818 said:


> T T T


WHATS UP LOKO


----------



## goof

Wats crackin joey???u corming 2 vegas???


----------



## JOEMAN

goof said:


> Wats crackin joey???u corming 2 vegas???


no not this year money is funny right now


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

:h5:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

Good seeing You this past weekend Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Good seeing You this past weekend Homie! :thumbsup:


SAME HERE BRO ITS TO HOT OUT THERE LOL


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

:h5:


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

uffin::420:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

:fool2:


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> :fool2:


:420::420::fool2:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

:rimshot:


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> :rimshot:


:shh::fool2:


----------



## JOEMAN

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP:run:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## ELEGANCIA HOPPER

SUP JOEY :bowrofl:


----------



## JOEMAN

ELEGANCIA HOPPER said:


> SUP JOEY :bowrofl:


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

:werd::h5:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:x:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEYSHYDRAULICS IS HAVEING A SPEICAL FOR THE MONTH OF NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER  I GOT A DEAL GOING ON TO PUMP SET UP WITH 6 BATTERS INSTALLED WITH ONE INCH ARMS IN DA FRONT FOR $1950.00
COME GET UR CAR HOOK UP YOU CAN CALL ME AT 818 913 2575​


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEYSHYDRAULICS IS HAVEING A SPEICAL FOR THE MONTH OF NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER  I GOT A DEAL GOING ON TO PUMP SET UP WITH 6 BATTERS INSTALLED WITH ONE INCH ARMS IN DA FRONT FOR $1950.00
COME GET UR CAR HOOK UP YOU CAN CALL ME AT 818 913 2575​


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEYSHYDRAULICS IS HAVEING A SPEICAL FOR THE MONTH OF NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER  I GOT A DEAL GOING ON TO PUMP SET UP WITH 6 BATTERS INSTALLED WITH ONE INCH ARMS IN DA FRONT FOR $1950.00
COME GET UR CAR HOOK UP YOU CAN CALL ME AT 818 913 2575​


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEYSHYDRAULICS IS HAVEING A SPEICAL FOR THE MONTH OF NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER  I GOT A DEAL GOING ON TO PUMP SET UP WITH 6 BATTERS INSTALLED WITH ONE INCH ARMS IN DA FRONT FOR $1950.00
COME GET UR CAR HOOK UP YOU CAN CALL ME AT 818 913 2575​


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEYSHYDRAULICS IS HAVEING A SPEICAL FOR THE MONTH OF NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER  I GOT A DEAL GOING ON TO PUMP SET UP WITH 6 BATTERS INSTALLED WITH ONE INCH ARMS IN DA FRONT FOR $1950.00
COME GET UR CAR HOOK UP YOU CAN CALL ME AT 818 913 2575​


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## caspers84

BUMP:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

caspers84 said:


> BUMP:thumbsup:


whats upper


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEYSHYDRAULICS IS HAVEING A SPEICAL FOR THE MONTH OF NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER I GOT A DEAL GOING ON TO PUMP SET UP WITH 6 BATTERS INSTALLED WITH ONE INCH ARMS IN DA FRONT FOR $1950.00
COME GET UR CAR HOOK UP YOU CAN CALL ME AT 818 913 2575​


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEYSHYDRAULICS IS HAVEING A SPEICAL FOR THE MONTH OF NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER I GOT A DEAL GOING ON TO PUMP SET UP WITH 6 BATTERS INSTALLED WITH ONE INCH ARMS IN DA FRONT FOR $1950.00
COME GET UR CAR HOOK UP YOU CAN CALL ME AT 818 913 2575​


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEYSHYDRAULICS IS HAVEING A SPEICAL FOR THE MONTH OF NOVEMBER AND DECEMBER I GOT A DEAL GOING ON TO PUMP SET UP WITH 6 BATTERS INSTALLED WITH ONE INCH ARMS IN DA FRONT FOR $1950.00
COME GET UR CAR HOOK UP YOU CAN CALL ME AT 818 913 2575​


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JUST2C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX1HAdRAZy8&feature=player_embedded look's good sorry for not making it had a problume but next time make it good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LINCOLN 818

Whats up joey


----------



## JOEMAN

LINCOLN 818 said:


> Whats up joey


not much just chelling


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## 84Joe

:wave:


----------



## JOEMAN

84Joe said:


> :wave:


whats up bro


----------



## JOEMAN

:roflmao:


----------



## SHY BOY

:boink:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

:fool2:


----------



## cwb4eva

i need some 3/8 elbows that come off the blocks to go 2 checks n dump.. also a y u have any.. cash n hand pm prices TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:scrutinize:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## SHY BOY

HI.


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> HI.


lmb lmd


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

LMA


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> lmb lmd


BMB


----------



## SHY BOY

:twak:


----------



## ORGULLO62

post impalas


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

:werd:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

LMA!!!


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

Stop calling me and texting me so same early in day morning fucker , I no you want it in the butt but dameee :facepalm::buttkick::roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro

What up Joey, you coming to Az for this one?










*United Dreams Car Club*
*Yuma**, Az*
*Car Hop Rules and Regulations*
*Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) 
*Vehicle must have factory style engine.
**IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: All trucks street or Radical will compete in the same class! 

1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS/TRUCK (STREET OR RADICAL) MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES. IF COMPETITOR DOES NOT OBLIGE THESE RULES HE WILL NOT BE ALLOWED TO COMPETE.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM. If competitor does not allow inspection he will not be allowed to compete and registration charge will "NOT" be returned.*



_Coronado Customs will be judging the car and truck hop competition. 
For any questions contact them at 928-580-8196_

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________​


----------



## SHY BOY

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Stop calling me and texting me so same early in day morning fucker , I no you want it in the butt but dameee :facepalm::buttkick::roflmao:[/QUO
> BLUE CRUSH WHAT DA HELL IS THAT YOU MEAN BLUE JUNK CHIPPING ASS ELCO :naughty::nicoderm::loco::buttkick::thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85

JOEMAN said:


> MI CAMINO '85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop calling me and texting me so same early in day morning fucker , I no you want it in the butt but dameee :facepalm::buttkick::roflmao:[/QUO
> BLUE CRUSH WHAT DA HELL IS THAT YOU MEAN BLUE JUNK CHIPPING ASS ELCO :naughty::nicoderm::loco::buttkick::thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I no man its my HYDROS man he always be bullshitting need get that food some toilet paper lmao
Click to expand...


----------



## 84Joe

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Stop calling me and texting me so same early in day morning fucker , I no you want it in the butt but dameee :facepalm::buttkick::roflmao:


:inout:


----------



## JOEMAN

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> JOEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I no man its my HYDROS man he always be bullshitting need get that food some toilet paper lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ITS THE GUY THAT OWNS THE CAR BE BULL SHITTING
Click to expand...


----------



## SHY BOY

:facepalm::twak:


----------



## SHY BOY

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> JOEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I no man its my HYDROS man he always be bullshitting need get that food some toilet paper lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Jaive stop bull shifting get ur car working on da bumper lmb bmb:rofl::thumbsup::rofl::rofl:
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

:scrutinize:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP:cheesy:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

:fool2:


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> :fool2:


:buttkick::finger:


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> :buttkick::finger:


BMB :loco:


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> BMB :loco:


LMA


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## SHY BOY

:inout:


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

:nicoderm:


----------



## SHY BOY

805AFFILIATED said:


> View attachment 606869
> 
> JOEYS 805 FAR LEFT CUTLASS VS JOEYS 818 TO DA RIGHT MONTE. WINNER??? THINGS THAT MAKE U GO HMMMMM


uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## SHY BOY

:inout:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

:inout:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## El Chicano




----------



## JOEMAN

El Chicano said:


>


WHATS UP BRO


----------



## Hydrohype




----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEMAN said:


> ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

:bowrofl:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEMAN said:


> :biggrin:


 TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEMAN said:


> BUMP:rofl:TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

CE 707 said:


>


TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEMAN said:


> TTT
> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a new hopper comeing out


 SOME CAR IV DONE


----------



## JOEMAN

4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY said:


> :0 *HOLLY SMOKES LOOKS GOOD* :cheesy:


MORE CARS IV DONE


----------



## JOEMAN

JOEMAN said:


>


 64 I DID


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

:boink:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:buttkick:


SHY BOY said:


> uffin:


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> :buttkick:


:finger:


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> :finger:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## MI CAMINO '85

HIT UP JOEY FOR ALL YOUR HYDROS NEEDS


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## MI CAMINO '85




----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## crystalblue

JOEMAN said:


> ttt



View attachment 634621
sup man I got this for sale brand new siz 22 24 48 100$ each set let me now if u need any


----------



## SHY BOY

:inout:


----------



## JOEMAN

crystalblue said:


> View attachment 634621
> sup man I got this for sale brand new siz 22 24 48 100$ each set let me now if u need any


 will do


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## crystalblue

JOEMAN said:


> will do


 get at me if u need them 818 741-8824


----------



## JOEMAN

crystalblue said:


> get at me if u need them 818 741-8824


ok


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

:run:


----------



## DIPN714

bullet;;;BIG AL COMMING FOR YOU;;


----------



## JOEMAN

DIPN714 said:


> bullet;;;BIG AL COMMING FOR YOU;;


all you need is some chrome undies them you will be ready


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> :run:[/QUOTE] SHYBOY WHATS UP I NEED SERRIA MIST AT THE SHOP TODAY TO GET HER READY FOR SUNDAY


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

JOEMAN said:


> SHY BOY said:
> 
> 
> 
> :run:[/QUOTE] SHYBOY WHATS UP I NEED SERRIA MIST AT THE SHOP TODAY TO GET HER READY FOR SUNDAY
> 
> 
> 
> u got the keys already,do work
Click to expand...


----------



## JOEMAN

lol


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

is it working


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

:werd:


----------



## Hydrohype

:thumbsup:


----------



## marcocutty

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## SHY BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## SHY BOY

:inout:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


> :inout:


:buttkick:


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

ALL CARS DONE BUY JOEYSHYDRAULICS IN DA 818


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## SHY BOY




----------



## JOEMAN

SHY BOY said:


>


BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

:nicoderm:


----------



## SHY BOY

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

NOW TAKE ALL MAJOR CREDIT CARDS


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

DO U TAKE ;;EBT;;;


----------



## DIPN714

BIG JOE GOT DOWN IN SANTA BARBRA


----------



## JOEMAN

DIPN714 said:


> BIG JOE GOT DOWN IN SANTA BARBRA


thanks big al


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## DIPN714

new shop'''BIG JOE SAID IT;;;
MAJISTIC PICNIC..
BIG AL,,,BUMPER


----------



## JOEMAN

DIPN714 said:


> new shop'''BIG JOE SAID IT;;;
> MAJISTIC PICNIC..
> BIG AL,,,BUMPER


 LOOKUING GOOD BIG AL


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## JOEMAN

:roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT:420:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## chef

What's up bro I wanted to find out how much it would cost if you got the set up for me and did my points , just to hit the corners & up& down , pretty much I take it in to your shop stock & it comes out HOT ,,, it's a 77 Monte ,( you did some repairs on my carnals ride a red 61 ) so I know you do good work , let me know


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## sur805black

Hey joey wats your number


----------



## JOEMAN

sur805black said:


> Hey joey wats your number


 818 913 2575


----------



## DIPN714

somebody call bullet for me


----------



## JOEMAN

DIPN714 said:


> somebody call bullet for me


 LOL HES NOT READY YET


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*MAJESTICS LAS VEGAS CAR CLUB.. AFTER SUPER SHOW HOP/PICNIC 

that time of year again..the majestics c/c las vegas is proud to bring you the after hop/picnic.. so bring out the family & check out all the hop action.. it will be at the plaza hotel casino downtown.. 1 south main st.. monday october 14th 2 till midnight.. 5$ admission to get in. includes 1 free raffle ticket. raffling off a 2 pump set up.. so come out & have a good time like always.. security will be inforced.. so leave all the drama at home..
all car clubs & solo rider welcomed*


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## SHY BOY

uffin:


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## SGV-POMONA

TTT FOR THE HOMIE...


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

:h5:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

JOEY :bowrofl:


----------



## JOEMAN

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> JOEY :bowrofl:


BIG RON


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

BUMP


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

bump


----------



## BMH CUSTOMER SERVICE

Thank Joey for all your orders last week.. I see you busy as hell..keep up the good work homie...


----------



## JOEMAN

THANKS


----------



## JOEMAN

TTT


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

uffin::420: TTT! WHATS UP JOEY


----------



## JOEMAN

E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ said:


> uffin::420: TTT! WHATS UP JOEY


whats up loko


----------

